# [AU] Butterfly Cage



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

*Arcana Unearthed - Butterfly Cage*

*Our Cast of Characters*

Dalamar - *Galen Dumaine* (male human runethane 1/wind witch 1)
Keia - *Connor Cloudwatcher* (male loresong faen magister 2) 
Erekose13 - *Scinathar* (male mojh racial 1/winter witch 1)
WizWrm - *Sanje *(male verrik champion of death 2)
Jaik - *Mochor* (male litorian oathsworn 2)
Rybaer - *Grathis the Twice-Bitten* (male sibeccai racial 2)

_Inactive Players_
ES2/Earthshadow - formerly Scinathar

RG
OOC 

A new morning dawns in the town of Hardak, the sun throwing the shadows off the Bitter Peaks.  Even at this early hour people are stirring, mostly miners going to their various claims, hoping this day to strike gold.  Two teams have already gotten lucky, and others wish desperately to add to this number.

It is early summer, the second week of Rin-Taras (Seventhmonth), and the weather is still only pleasantly warm, rather that hot.  Today is Waterday (Waday in common speech, the second day of the week).  

Sanje, you awaken in the Raven's Beak, an inn serving mostly mercenaries and adventurers.  Your arrival two weeks ago caused a small stir, as your costume was somewhat intimidating.  But in a town flooding with new arrivals, not all of them cordial or savory, your quiet way of living has drawn little additional attention.  Indeed, the innkeeper, a whipcord-thin, gray-haired man called Chartan, is grateful for your presence in the evening when you take dinner.  Few, even in an inn that caters to adventurers, wish to start a fight with a person dedicated to death in the room.  

You're well aware of the gold rush, and also aware of the rumors of some site of magic that may or may not be uncovered by the mining.  However, site or no site, what’s really drawing the resident loresong faen (and other magic-seekers from afar) is the ruins on the upper peaks of the mining sites.  The ruins have been there for years, and apparently yield the occasional item of magic.  However, they've been found in much bigger numbers than normal, which is drawing a lot of people.  Some of the people in the Raven's Beak are employed in either doing the searching or (more often) guarding the searchers from other, greedier, less scrupulous searchers.  

More typically, most of the people staying in the Raven's Beak are employed in guarding teams of miners from thieves and saboteurs.  From speaking with some and overhearing from others, you've learned that there have been an unusually high number of incidents of sabotage and minor cave-ins.  A couple mercenaries say the team they're guarding abandoned their tunnel because they thought it was haunted.  

You've also learned that there's a small cloister of verrik near this town.  The cloister is only known as Zahyob, and it's a few miles south of town, deep within the forests at the base of the peaks.  Though they keep mostly to themselves, occasionally a verrik will show up when one of the townsfolk is in trouble, render help, and then leave without saying a word.  Also, those brave enough to venture to the cloister to solicit aid have been successful, though they've had to pay a hefty price.  In your inquiries for your tome of spirits, it seems that perhaps the people of Zahyob may know some information.  However, it may take more money that what you currently have to get them to part with what they know.

A few days ago a group of three other adventuring types came to the Raven's Beak, a loresong faen, a sibeccai, and a human traveling together.  It was only because it was such an unusual trio that they caught your eye.  Also, you've seen at least one other verrik around town, a tall man with ponderous bulk that walks slowly, leaning on a cane.  So far you've only seen him in the market a time or two.

Three days ago, Galen's latest caravan arrived at Hardak.  To his great annoyance, only one caravan was going south, and they wanted an exorbitant price of three hundred Queens (gold pieces).  The others are headed north or east, loaded with gold, heavily guarded, with little room for extraneous passengers.

Grathis was acting as a guard on Galen's caravan, and also traveling in that caravan was Connor, sent by his instructor Veilain Chilltongue.  One evening the caravan was attacked by bandits, and Grathis was somewhat impressed by the ability of the faen and the scholarly human to hold on their own in the fight with their magic.  Connor caused one to drop his weapons, blinded and hurt another with a well-aimed _mudball_, and was able to heal some of Grathis' wounds after the fight.  Galen was able to protect himself with invisible armor, caused one bandit to drop to the ground, and knocked the miscreant out with a well-placed hit from his staff.  He used other magical runes to speed the healing of another wounded guard as well.  Grathis accounted well for himself, but was pleased to note the prowess of the others.

Connor's cursory look at the town determined the Raven's Beak to be the best place to start hunting for further information about the magical rumors.  He mentioned this to Galen during their travels, as the human was one of the few in the caravan that could appreciate Connor's fascination with magic.  The two had several agreeable and interesting conversations.  Grathis could easily see the possibilities of finding guard work in Hardak, due both to the gold rush and the magic-seekers.  

By coincidence more than anything, the three ended up arriving and taking rooms at the Raven's Beak at the same time.  All three are aware of the gold rush, the possibility of finding magic in the ruins on the peaks, as well as the much more vague rumors of magic below the earth.  They're also aware of the trouble the miners have been having with sabotage, cave-ins, and hauntings.  

Connor has been fluttering from inn to inn, trying to find more substantial information on the magical mysteries.  One, called the Spryte's Wing, caters exclusively to faen.  Unfortunately they're full for the foreseeable future, or you could have stayed there.  However, they are quite happy to speak with you.  A quickling faen called Saechi Silverkiss is a guard for a team of mixed faen, all local, that have had some luck scouring the peaks for items of magic.  She won't reveal exactly where, but she says the items are mostly either related to protection or nature, rather than being meant as weapons.  Most don't know this, but that's the majority of what's been found.  


The Eloquent Minotaur inn yielded the largest number of non-faen magic-seekers.  Most are human, but there's also a litorian that always goes armed with a wicked-looking short sword, and one solemn giant woman that wears long robes.  The other unusual one is a tall, rather heavy-set verrik man, with short-cropped white hair.  He moves slowly and ponderously, always with a cane.  You spoke to him once, on the first day; he said his name was Javdak, and he was a scholar and professor of the magical arts at an academy of some sort in Lisharan, a small city farther north.  He said he was interested in organizing a team to go search for some of the magic in the peaks, as well as uncovering some of the other magical rumors as well.  He would prefer to not send individuals, as there's been some fighting in the peaks between miners (irate the magic teams are getting in the way of the mines) and other magic seekers (trying to stake their claims to various parts of the peaks).  He wants to send both people who know what to look for, as well as those who know how to handle themselves.  Yesterday you saw him briefly, and he was looking rather harried, apparently he hasn't found his team yet.  

Despite the fact that Connor's only been there three days, he's been a very busy bee, and could probably find half the inns in Hardak without too much trouble.  (That and the fact that they're mostly in one area helps.)  

Galen has been searching for another way to go south, but with no success at all.  You're stuck here for the time being.  Connor has mentioned in passing that he's actively looking for the source of the rumors and mysteries of magic, and indeed, if you go out during the day, you'll probably pass him four times as he bounces from one place to another.  Your sense of magic (Sensitive feat) has been practically been working overtime when you walk in the market or in another public place.  People coming down from the peaks carry mysterious bundles that set your skin prickling even more than usual.  There's definitely a large amount of magic being moved about in Hardak.

Grathis, all the rumors of magic are all well and good, but what's relevant to you is that most of the miners and magic-seekers are in need of strong guards, mostly to guard against each other, but also against the beasts that are part of life in a town such as this, butted up against the wilderness.  You've been carefully evaluating your choices of employment, not wanting to make a bad decision.  Some of the miners and magic-seekers seem a bit on the crazy side (from lust for gold and power, or from frustration of not being able to find it, you're not sure), and you wouldn't care to guard someone that wouldn't be able to take rudimentary care of themselves in a fight.  Others seem a bit shady, as if they might cheat you out of pay, or worse.  But there is one team of miners working the northwest slope that seem stable and trustworthy enough, as well as two teams of magic-seekers that might not be too bad to work with.  However, you've take a meal or two with Conner and Galen, and Conner's mentioned that he's seeking magic as well, and you know _he's_ dependable.  It remains to be seen if he even wants a guard though, or if he can offer any compensation if he does. 

It is in the morning of Waterday that Mochor and Scinathar enter the town of Hardak.  At the gates, the guards examine your weapons (or lack of them as the case may be), and ask Scinathar to put down his hood so they can get a good look at him.  One makes a small twitch with his mouth, but quickly controls his expression.  Mochor quickly senses that the man isn't particularly fond of mojh.  Hardly startling, but it's enough to set the litorian slightly on edge.  Scinathar's fairly used to that kind of reaction at this point.  The guard asks your names, and writes them down, as he has to everyone else in the line before you.  

"Laws here are fairly simple.  Thievery, fighting, and that lot are dealt with fairly harshly.  This is no rough town where you can get away with any of that brutishness.  Full laws are posted at the Watch's station at the north wall.  Don't give any harm to anyone and you should be fine," he says, then gives Scinathar another quick glance.  "If you're looking for magic or whatever it is they're looking for on the peaks, then I'd stay at the Raven's Beak.  That one probably has rooms left, and plenty of adventuring-types stay there."

Another guard speaks up before you can leave.  "Our speaker in these parts is Lord Thegan Teed.  Remember his name if you need audience or come before court.  He's human, but tough as a giant when it comes to laws."  He waves you through, impatient to start processing the next group.

Just beyond the gates seems to be a small market, with streets leading off straight ahead and to both sides.  The space is tiled with cobblestones, and the streets with larger slabs of local rock.  The main market is probably in the center of town, they usually are, but some enterprising merchants have set up here to get people as they get in the gates.  There are some selling fresh fruit and vegetables, one selling healing herbs, one selling small tools such as shovels, small hammers, and pitons, and another selling leather goods such as backpacks and belt pouches.  One sells secondhand clothes, and other hawks freshly caught game birds.  One old woman circulates in the crowd with a tray of freshly baked buns, and a young girl is selling freshly cut yellow roses.  At the far left side is a tall pole decorated with long colorful streamers that flutter in the wind.  Below is a group of three simply dressed sibeccai with similarly colored ribbons tied to their elbows and knees.  These are guides and messengers for hire, known for their steel-trap memories of the towns they work in and their fleetness of foot.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 31, 2003)

Glances around at all the peoples moving about, walking a few steps behind his oathbound friend as they head further into the town.  He shrugs off the stares from the two guards they just passed, definately used to the curious and wild stares the nonmohj constantly give him.  

Speaking quietly to Mochor, "Let's find the inn that man-guard mentioned.  A bed, food, and a drink are in order."


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 31, 2003)

Sanje sits at the bar, slowly eating the simple breakfast he'd ordered previously.

He finishes in short order, and then looks up at the barkeep, regarding him with an almost military posture. Sanje says, in a deep, resonant voice, "I see we have spoken little during my time here, Sirran. I am Sanje, and I welcome the opportunity to meet you. It has become my need, like others in this city, to seek gold and magic. My money-pouch is running out and it would not do to be unable to pay my room's rent. You must hear many things - do you know of any possible employers who could use my particular talents?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje sits at the bar, slowly eating the simple breakfast he'd ordered previously.
> 
> He finishes in short order, and then looks up at the barkeep, regarding him with an almost military posture. Sanje says, in a deep, resonant voice, "I see we have spoken little during my time here. I am Sanje, and I welcome the opportunity to meet you. Though this was not originally so, it now becomes my need, like others in this city, to seek gold and magic. My money-pouch is running out and it would not do to be unable to pay my room's rent. You must hear many things - do you know of any possible employers who could use my particular talents?"



  *The barkeeper nods politely.*

"I'm Chartan Kiffallow, Sirran.  Hmmm, you say you're looking for work?"  Chartan considers, and thoughtfully tugs on his beard.  "I'll tell you then, Sirran Sanje, I'm a bit surprised you haven't been snapped up as a guard by now.  Then again, you haven't exactly been marketing yourself much.  I will tell you, I do appreciate having you around though.  I usually have to replace a bench or table leg every third day due to fights, but I've had narry a one since you've come and that's the truth!

Tell you true, there's a couple groups of folks that handle most of the guard-work around here.  They hear all the requests and let you know when work comes up, for a few coins, ye ken?  The Arms is the biggest hall, you might have luck there.  Or Prel's Shield is the other, they're smaller, mostly work with more unusual requests, guards in disguise or so I've heard and bits like that."


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 31, 2003)

"Ah, excellent," says Sanje. "I'll head down to the Arms, then. Though it's possible any who are newly-arrived in town may come here first and ask the same questions I have, while I'm out for the day - if I suit their needs, could I ask you to point them in my direction? That might be easier and faster for us both, should there be a waiting list or a poor selection today at the hall. Thank you for your assistance."

After getting directions from Chartan, Sanje straps on his shield and sword-belt before leaving the inn to walk down to the Arms.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 1, 2003)

Grathis awakens and heads down to the Raven's Beak's common room to find breakfast.  He nods curtly at Chartan as he settles in at the bar.  "Sausage and bread," he requests.  He notes the presence of the slightly intimidating verrik, but does not intrude on their conversation.

While munching on food, Grathis decides that his patience is wearing thin.  He hopes that his acquaintances, Connor and Galen, will appear soon.  He intends to ask them if they might be interested in taking him on as a guard.  They seemed keen on exploring the area, yet they probably aren't powerful enough to fend entirely for themselves in the wilderness.


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Somewhat early int he morning, Connor comes striding back into the Raven's Beak common room from outside.  He had had difficulty sleeping the night before and decided to head out into the night, watch the sunrise and contemplate the way of things.  That's his story and he's sticking to it . . .

He was somewhat surprised to see Grathis already in the common room.  He had assumed the sibeccai would have found work already and been long gone.  Instead he was here, and that boded well for Connor's plans.

"Morning, Grathis," Connor said by way of greeting.  "Any luck on the work front?  If not, I think I may have just the thing.  I think I found a sponsor to a group to head up to the Peak and explore . . . Maybe if you're available you can come with and see what we find?  I was thinking of inviting Galen and maybe a couple of others.  The sponsor seemed to be infatuated with having several people to work as a team.  So . . . what say you?"


----------



## Jaik (Sep 2, 2003)

Mochor scans the area, looks over his shoulder to double-check his charge's position, then strides to the guides and messengers.  "Your pardon, Sirran, my companion and our are looking for a guide to the Raven's Beak and were hoping that you could be of some aid to us."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 2, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Morning, Grathis," Connor said by way of greeting. "Any luck on the work front? If not, I think I may have just the thing. I think I found a sponsor to a group to head up to the Peak and explore . . . Maybe if you're available you can come with and see what we find? I was thinking of inviting Galen and maybe a couple of others. The sponsor seemed to be infatuated with having several people to work as a team. So . . . what say you?"





Quickly swallowing a mouthful of bread, "Oh, good morning Conner.  No, not much luck with finding work.  There are plenty of people looking for guards and such, but none that I've found to my liking.  They either don't pay well enough, seem of dubious character, or are the sort too likely to find the wrong kind of trouble...if you know what I mean.

"You and Galen seem like decent enough folk, though.  Yeah, sure, I'd be interested in working with ya.  Who's this sponsor and what kind of things are you exploring for?  Seems like it's either gold or magic in these parts."


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Grathis said:
			
		

> "You and Galen seem like decent enough folk, though.  Yeah, sure, I'd be interested in working with ya.  Who's this sponsor and what kind of things are you exploring for?  Seems like it's either gold or magic in these parts."




"As to the what, I think it's magic, and I hope it's magic, so it's probably magic.  As to the who, it is an elderly-like verrik, who was very over-weight . . . I wonder if he was like that before he had to start walking with a cane.  You know, I asked him that very thing, and mentioned that perhaps if he prayed on in a while to Crodirecia, god of those bent from wear and walking with a cane, he would feel much better.  Then, I said . . . um . . . oh, yea . . . he was at the Eloquent Minotaur inn, which would have been better named for the eloquent minotaur herself, but maybe they don't know her name . . . now the only thing to do is gather Galen and a few others and set out onto the peaks.  Oh, and speak with Javdak and get him to agree to have us set out.  Are you going to eat that . . . cause if you're not then I'll have it and that will save on food going to waste.  Well, I'll just get some of my own," Connor finished.  

Connor was definitely excited about the prospects of going on an adventure to uncover magic.  He tended to ramble and story-tell a bit too much, though he was working on cutting himself off when he realized he'd gotten off track.

After ordering a large breakfast, Connor asked, "So, what's next?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2003)

Galen, after waking up and having breakfast, heads out to see if the local library holds anything of interest, particularly any runes he has not yet had the chance to learn or other magical lore.
Every now and then, he unconsciously scratches his neck as the tingling comes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor scans the area, looks over his shoulder to double-check his charge's position, then strides to the guides and messengers. "Your pardon, Sirran, my companion and our are looking for a guide to the Raven's Beak and were hoping that you could be of some aid to us."



  *There are two female sibaccai and one male under the pole.  He looks over at you, and springs to attention.*

"Three copper, Sirran, and Kedarinn the Dexterous will guide you there without delay," the sibaccai says, holding out a hand.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Galen, after waking up and having breakfast, heads out to see if the local library holds anything of interest, particularly any runes he has not yet had the chance to learn or other magical lore.
> Every now and then, he unconsciously scratches his neck as the tingling comes.



  *After an hour of walking the streets and making an inquiry or two, you've come to the conclusion that there appears to be no local library in Hardak.  Not overly surprising, now that you've had time to reflect.  It's still essentially a frontier town, and libraries tend to be in more established, and richer, communities.  But in your searching you've heard several comment that if you want information on magic it's best to go to the Eloquent Minotaur Inn, as the innkeeper, Kasa Mirron, is very knowledgeable about such things.*


----------



## ES2 (Sep 2, 2003)

Scinathar glances at the guides Mochor walked up to...Thinking to himself, these sebecai must be desperate to work for coppers and play guide in this town. 

He nods in agreement, "Fair price I say," Scinathar says in reply after the sebeccai is done with his energetic introduction.  Thinking some more, fair enough for these to lead me to an inn; guess they can't do much else.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 2, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *There are two female sibaccai and one male under the pole.  He looks over at you, and springs to attention.*
> 
> "Three copper, Sirran, and Kedarinn the Dexterous will guide you there without delay," the sibaccai says, holding out a hand.




Mochor nods solemnly and takes three coppers from a belt pouch and drops them into the Sibeccai's hand, then gestures to the road.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 2, 2003)

Scinathar gets close enough to whisper to Mochor, "Once we get there we need information.  People would speak to you more than me.  It's best you get it.  To avoid confrontation."  

(OOC: I am assuming that Mochor and myself don't know everything that is going on since we just arrived.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor nods solemnly and takes three coppers from a belt pouch and drops them into the Sibeccai's hand, then gestures to the road.



  *Kedarinn quickly ties on a headband to let people know he's on duty, then takes off at a trot.  You have to move quickly to keep up with him, but he makes an effort not to lose you in the crowd.  It only takes you a few minutes to arrive at the Raven's Beak with his guidance.

*However, both of your keep your ears and eyes open, and even in only a few minutes, the busy town streets yield a few interesting pieces of information.  You see one pale, heavily muscled man complaining to another, "Kithfallow's team pulled another ten carts of ore today.  Rumors are that they have almost seventy trade bars at High Vault's.  Seventy!  And we haven't even found so much as a crumb of gold, not with the cave-ins and all."  A pair of sprytes zips by at about seven feet off the ground, chattering excitedly.  You catch a snatch of their conversation as they fly by, "...and Kasa said the magic was used for healing..."  As you arrive in front of the Beak, a woman carrying a heavy sack brushes by, speaking in a low urgent voice to a faen man trotting by her side, "...we know they're haunted.  No one wanted to end up like Caru, he's never going to..."*

*The Raven's Beak is a particularly large inn, three stories tall and stoutly constructed.  Shuttered windows are evident on every floor.  The sign above the door is that of a raven's head with its beak open, painted in slightly faded black paint.*

"This is were you wish to be, Sirran, Sirrat," he says, and gives a short bow.  Unless you have any other questions you wish to ask him, he will take off his headband and head back toward the gate.  He's almost immediately accosted by several people wanting his services as he moves away from the inn.  

*The inn's common room is fairly spacious, with benches to sit on and very heavy-looking tables to eat from.  A fireplace on the right-hand wall is made from what it probably local stone, and is currently occupied by a large pot, probably of stew from the smell of it.  A large stuffed raven perches on the fireplace.  A long bar is on the opposite wall, being tended to by a older-looking gray-haired human man.  There's a smell of sausage and fresh-baked bread in the air, coming from a door behind the bar; it must be the kitchen.*

*There's a scarred and somewhat wicked-looking sibaccai man sitting at the bar, talking to a faen man with long, braided light gray hair.  The rest of the room is full of other men and women, mostly human but with a few faen, eating breakfast and talking.  Most of them carrying swords, bows, or other weapons, and most wear light armor as well.  The bows are unstrung, and the swords and other weapons are peace-wrapped; tied with a light colored strip of cloth to indicate that they're not to be drawn in town.*

*There's a short pause as most of the patrons pause to take a look at the new arrivals.  The pause is followed by rapid talking, as most seem somewhat interested in your arrival.  Scinathar notices the usual stares, though Mochor is garnering a few as well.*

*Grathis and Connor, the end of breakfast is interrupted by the entrance of a litorian and a mojh entering the inn.  The dark-maned litorian carries no weapons other than a dagger, which is somewhat unusual.  Of the mojh you can't see much, but the height, the tail, and the hint of scales beneath the hood is enough to recognize its race.  Both must have just come from the road, as they carry traveling packs and are somewhat dusty.*

*Sanje, Chartan gives you simple directions to the Arms.  It's near the main gate, and you must have passed it a time or two on your way to market.  It's a very large building that has a picture of two crossed arms carved over the doorway.  As you approach, the door flies open, and out comes a rather unusual sight.  A very small quickling faen woman has a young human male by the ear, and is leading (or almost dragging one could say) him out of the building.  The poor boy is almost on all fours trying to follow her and still keep his ear.  Even from here you can see she has a terrific grip on it.  She yells in an usually loud voice for one so small.*

"I don't hire wet-behind-the-ears, incompetent, mamma's boys.  You know _nothing_ of swordsmanship and if I hadn't already beaten you once I'd beat you again for good measure.  Now get out of here!" she yells, and releases the young man.  Blushing furiously with embarrassment, the young man disappears into the laughing, jeering crowd.  The quickling woman turns toward you as the man leaves.

"Well Sirran verrik, do you know how to use your weapons or are they just for show?" she demands, a somewhat playful expression creeping onto her face, replacing the anger of a minute before.

*Galen, if you decide to go to the Eloquent Minotaur, it's not too hard to find.  It's farther down the street from the Raven's Beak.  It's only a two-story inn, and the front is carved with a minotaur making gestures like those of an orator.  Inside the place is as brightly lit as any scriptorium, both with lamps and magical light.  The conversation is somewhat subdued here, though people whisper frantically to each other.  There are as many books and scrolls on tables as there are plates of food, and as many ink quills and ink pots as mugs of ale.  In a few places around the room you can see small images, such as birds and other small animals, on the walls.  One, a bluebird, is right next to the door, and your inborn sense tells you it's magic.*

"Make the bird sing Kasa, please!" you hear someone call out, and suddenly the bird on the wall begins to trill a lovely woodland call.  You look about the room and see an old granny of a woman behind the bar accepting a coin from a man on the other side of it.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "Well Sirran verrik, do you know how to use your weapons or are they just for show?" she demands, a somewhat playful expression creeping onto her face, replacing the anger of a minute before.




"That is my skill, yes," Sanje says, "I follow the cause of death." He touches the small golden skull clasp he wears on his cloak almost reverently. "Disquieting, perhaps, for some; as those who cannot accept that their time must come."

"I am, as you have surmised, Sirra, seeking employment. I expect there must be a test of some kind to ensure an acceptable level of service for your clients, to judge by the nature of your oratory toward that young unfortunate," Sanje says, gesturing in the direction of where the young man had slunk away, "By you, or, perhaps, some other. This is so?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "That is my skill, yes," Sanje says, "I follow the cause of death." He touches the small golden skull clasp he wears on his cloak almost reverently. "Disquieting, perhaps, for some; as those who cannot accept their time must come."
> 
> "I am, as you have surmised, Sirra, seeking employment. I expect there must be a test of some kind to ensure an acceptable level of service for your clients, to judge by the nature of your oratory toward that young unfortunate," Sanje says, gesturing in the direction of where the young man had slunk away, "By you, or, perhaps, some other. This is so?"



  *She seems to consider for a moment* 

"Come in, no need to stand in the street," she says, waving you inside.  The room inside the door is very open, the walls lined with desks.  She takes you past them, through a door, and into a courtyard open to the sky.  There are racks for weapons and chests for armor, as well as practice pells and archery targets on some walls.  She pauses under the overhang and leans back against the wall.

"Hmm, death is your trade?  Not a bad thing necessarily.  All of us who fight are in the same trade, though I'm guessing you're better at it than most.  I usually only test those I think need testing.  That whelp you saw outside didn't even have properly cared-for blades, let alone decent armor, or anything resembling skill.  Let me see your sword first, then I'll have you go through one of your practice routines.  If that's good enough, I don't have to cross blades with you; I'm a good judge of skill."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 3, 2003)

Sanje draws his bastard sword and offers it, hilt first, towards the quickling woman. As she accepts it, he says, "It is a slightly unusual style; I prefer the flexibility of the hand-and-a-half sword. I am trained in the use of a shield, but I find that occasionally I will be better served by a two-hander's greater force and ease of motion than by the shield's improved defense. It is well-sharpened. " He demonstrates his last point by removing a small whetstone from his pack, and then replacing it. "An edgeless blade shows an edgeless mind, does it not?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 3, 2003)

Grathis listens to the faen's ramblings in stony silence.  Flighty as a faen, or so the saying goes.  Doubts about his decision to join Connor dance in the back of his mind, but a desire to leave town and face danger wins out.

"I will let you and Galen handle the arrangements," Grathis says when he can get a word in.  "As long as everything remains on the up and up, and I get a fair salary or cut of the profits, then you can count me in."

When Connor asks Grathis whether he intends to finish his breakfast, Grathis pointedly shoves the remainder of his sausage in his mouth.  At that moment, the litorian and mohj enter the room.  

Grathis elbows Connor and tilts his head toward the newcomers.  "Now there's an interesting pair.  I wonder what their story is?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Grathis elbows Connor and tilts his head toward the newcomers.  "Now there's an interesting pair.  I wonder what their story is?"




Connor turned to see the pair as they enter the room, then saw how everyone else was looking as well and decided to start ordering his breakfast as the room quieted.  When finished, he hopped off of his chair and made his way over to the pair, "Greetings, welcome to the Raven's Peak, 'course I'm not the owner or an employee even, but welcome just the same.  The two of you look road weary - come to the bar grab a bite to eat and take a load off," Connor offered, surprisingly succinctly.  "This here is Grathis, a good friend of mine and my name is Conner . . . "


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje draws his bastard sword and offers it, hilt first, towards the quickling woman. As she accepts it, he says, "It is a slightly unusual style; I prefer the flexibility of the hand-and-a-half sword. I am trained in the use of a shield, but I find that occasionally I will be better served by a two-hander's greater force and ease of motion than by the shield's improved defense. It is well-sharpened. " He demonstrates his last point by removing a small whetstone from his pack, and then replacing it. "An edgeless blade shows an edgeless mind, does it not?"



  *It's an effort for the tiny woman to hold the blade, but she manages.  As you speak, she runs her thumb near the edge, and nods approvingly at its sharpness.*

"Ah good.  I appreciate someone who can work with or without a sheild.  You see some folks that if you take away their sheild they dont know what to do, and visa versa.  And this sword's well taken care off, so that bodes well for you.  Go ahead, take it, and run through some of your exercises.  I want to see you move," she says.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 3, 2003)

> "This is were you wish to be, Sirran, Sirrat," he says, and gives a short bow. Unless you have any other questions you wish to ask him, he will take off his headband and head back toward the gate. He's almost immediately accosted by several people wanting his services as he moves away from the inn.




Mochor makes a small motion for the messenger to wait a moment, scans the crowd again, then draws a silver piece from his pouch.  "We are new to town and could use information on recent happenings, magical finds and the like.  We could also use the services of a reliable guide in the future.  Feel free to bring us news you think we would find interesting."  Mochor places the silver in the guide's hand with a close-lipped smile.  

(OOC: Among Litorians, I'm guessing a toothy smile would be a threat, as it readies the teeth for a lethal bite.  Reading happy human expressions takes some getting used to as a consequence.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor makes a small motion for the messenger to wait a moment, scans the crowd again, then draws a silver piece from his pouch.  "We are new to town and could use information on recent happenings, magical finds and the like.  We could also use the services of a reliable guide in the future.  Feel free to bring us news you think we would find interesting."  Mochor places the silver in the guide's hand with a close-lipped smile.



  *Kedarinn considers the silver in his hand for less than a minute.*

"Sirran, we are in the middle of a gold rush.  There was an earthquake, a small one, over four months ago and it revealed the gold.  There have been many miners searching the hills for it ever since.  It's common knowledge the biggest find thus far has been by the Kithfallow mining team.  All those that find gold have it smelted at Furstan's Smithy, and most keep thier gold at High Vault Moneylenders, so you can find the hopefull hanging around there at all hours, trying to figure out were the lucky teams are mining.  A lot of teams have had troubles with cave-ins and such though.

"Some people have been searching some old ruins up in the peaks that got uncovered by the earthquake.  They say they've been finding magic things up there, and they've been fighting over them.  Anyone that's a good fighter can find easy work guarding them," he recites quickly.  

"If you need me again, ask at the Main Market, or at our store near there.  Fleetfoot Messangers and Guides."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Scinathar listens intently to the words the guide speaks.  A gold rush?  A earthquake that happens to just uncover a site of magical ruins?  This is something we must remember.  We must get to those ruins,  Scinathar thinks to himself.  It's a gut reaction he's having, or call it an instinct.  

He nods as the guide leaves and waits for Mochor to lead the way into the inn.  He is more excited about being here now than he was a few moments previous.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Kedarinn considers the silver in his hand for less than a minute.*
> 
> ...
> 
> "If you need me again, ask at the Main Market, or at our store near there.  Fleetfoot Messangers and Guides."




Mochor nods again.  "Kedarinn of Fleetfoot Messengers and Guides.  I shall remember."  Mochor turns and leads the way into the Raven's Beak, where he quickly sizes up the room, then is approached by Connor.  He glances at Scinithar and assuming he gets a nod, follows the Faen to the bar, where he will arrange for meals and a room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor nods again.  "Kedarinn of Fleetfoot Messengers and Guides.  I shall remember."  Mochor turns and leads the way into the Raven's Beak, where he quickly sizes up the room, then is approached by Connor.  He glances at Scinithar and assuming he gets a nod, follows the Faen to the bar, where he will arrange for meals and a room.



  *The old innkeeper smiles politely as you inquire about a room and a meal.*

"Well then Sirran and Sirrat, I have several rooms left.  I have several that would sleep two to four for three Queens per night, one big one that'll hold five to nine for five Queens per night, and a few little simple one-bed rooms, for those that don't see them too often, for one Queen a night.  Supper is included, and for an extra silver you get breakfast and a traveling lunch," he says easily.  

[OOC: A Queen is a gold piece, a silver is a deuce, and a copper is a bobber.  They're used interchangeably.  A traveling lunch means essentially a portable lunch, something you'd pick up in the morning before you go out, usually bread and a hunk of meat and cheese, sometimes sliced roots too.]


----------



## ES2 (Sep 4, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor nods again.  "Kedarinn of Fleetfoot Messengers and Guides.  I shall remember."  Mochor turns and leads the way into the Raven's Beak, where he quickly sizes up the room, then is approached by Connor.  He glances at Scinithar and assuming he gets a nod, follows the Faen to the bar, where he will arrange for meals and a room.




Nods in agreement when Mochor glanced at Scinathar.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Connor turned to see the pair as they enter the room, then saw how everyone else was looking as well and decided to start ordering his breakfast as the room quieted.  When finished, he hopped off of his chair and made his way over to the pair, "Greetings, welcome to the Raven's Peak, 'course I'm not the owner or an employee even, but welcome just the same.  The two of you look road weary - come to the bar grab a bite to eat and take a load off," Connor offered, surprisingly succinctly.  "This here is Grathis, a good friend of mine and my name is Conner . . . "




Taken aback by Connor's forwardness in friendship, Scinathar follows Mochor as Connor lead them to the bar, where the owner told us about how much the rooms shall be.  

To the owner: "A room for two sounds right for tonight."  Reaches into a pouch, pulls out 3 Queens and a Deuce, and hands them to the owner.  Waits for the key and hands it to Mochor.

Scinathar motions with his head at Mochor, then goes and sits down at the table offered by Connor.  He sets the bag next to the seat, between him and Mochor, and places his walking stick (quarterstaff) against the table in reaching distance.

"I am Scinathar, this is Mochor.  You are correct, we are indeed road weary."  To emphasize, beneath the table he stretches his legs and they here a few bones popping.  

(OOC: At this point Scinathar glances around the room intently. Uses Detect Magic racial ability.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Taken aback by Connor's forwardness in friendship, Scinathar follows Mochor as Connor lead them to the bar, where the owner told us about how much the rooms shall be.
> 
> To the owner: "A room for two sounds right for tonight."  Reaches into a pouch, pulls out 3 Queens and a Deuce, and hands them to the owner.  Waits for the key and hands it to Mochor.



  *Actually, the innkeeper doesn't hand you a key, though he reaches under the bar, takes out a large book, and makes a note in it.*

"You're on the second floor, fifth door on the right, the one with a hand on it," he says, and puts the book back.  Like most inns (barring the very expensive) it's understood that you either provide your own lock, or take everything of value with you when you leave the room.  



> _Scinathar motions with his head at Mochor, then goes and sits down at the table offered by Connor.  He sets the bag next to the seat, between him and Mochor, and places his walking stick (quarterstaff) against the table in reaching distance.
> 
> "I am Scinathar, this is Mochor.  You are correct, we are indeed road weary."  To emphasize, beneath the table he stretches his legs and they here a few bones popping.
> 
> (OOC: At this point Scinathar glances around the room intently. Uses Detect Magic racial ability.)_



  *There are a few additional looks at you as you sit down, as your different form becomes more apparent, but most just tend to their own business.  Most are trying to eat quickly; they seem in a hurry to get somewhere.*

*As you survey the room, attuned for the presense of magic, you only note a few dim auras on some people, usually partially under their clothes.  A slightly closer examination reveals the type of magic to be abjuration, the magic of protection; these are probably small protective amulets of some sort.  You also note the stuffed raven over the fireplace glows with moderate conjuration magic, for one reason or another.  Other than that, the room is mundane.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> "I am Scinathar, this is Mochor.  You are correct, we are indeed road weary."  To emphasize, beneath the table he stretches his legs and they here a few bones popping.




Conner takes the opportunity to introduce Grathis to Scinathat and Mochor, "Grathis, this is Scinathar and Mochor.  Mochor . . . I like that name - it reminds me of this one I know, though you probably don't since I never told you.  It kinda goes like this . . . There was this one faen and he was . . ." Connor realized that the two may need some time and was rambling.  "Well, uh, why don't you just take a load off and get settled.  I'd like to talk to you more and tell you my story, plus see if you were interested in heading up to the peaks and look for magic and gold . . . mostly magic.  I know this sponsor and . . . well, we can talk about it later - when you're settled."

Connor looked to Grathis to see if he had anything to add.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Connor looked to Grathis to see if he had anything to add.





Grathis looks sharply at Conner, then turns and nods to the newcomers.  "Grathis the Twice-bitten," he says.  "Pleasure to meet you."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 4, 2003)

Sanje carefully unlimbers his shield and takes his bastard sword from the quickling woman.

He glances around the courtyard for a second before turning to face a hay-stuffed practice dummy. Holding his sword en garde, he springs at the dummy, his right arm extended so as to present the shield to the dummy. Sanje bashes it once near where the head would be before slashing across the neck and shoulders with his sword.

He then takes a step to the right, being careful not to cross his feet, with the shield braced on his arm, which faces the dummy as he moves. Sanje feints once with the sword and bashes it again, rattling a bit of hay loose. He steps over right again, feints, and bashes.

Sanje then moves as if to repeat the pattern a third time, but instead of putting his foot down, he suddenly grabs the sword hilt with his shield hand and delivers a back-handed slash, striking the dummy across the body while his foot hits the ground.

Sanje's dance complete, a small smile crosses his face for a second; Sanje twirls the sword once and sheathes it before replacing his shield across his back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

*The woman is grinning at you, her eyes sparkling*

"Excellent!  That's the kind of expertise I'm looking for in my hires!  I'm Vaimi Flameglide," she says, clicking her heels together and giving a short, bobbing bow.  "If you have your hiring fee, then I have a job for you right away.  I was looking for someone particularly competent to fill it, and it looks like Olla, the goddess of finding the kinds of employees you need in a pinch, came through!"


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The woman is grinning at you, her eyes sparkling*
> 
> "Excellent!  That's the kind of expertise I'm looking for in my hires!  I'm Vaimi Flameglide," she says, clicking her heels together and giving a short, bobbing bow.  "If you have your hiring fee, then I have a job for you right away.  I was looking for someone particularly competent to fill it, and it looks like Olla, the goddess of finding the kinds of employees you need in a pinch, came through!"




"I am Sanje, good Sirra. It seems that perhaps Olla is somewhat of a trickster as well, for the reason I sought employment was my lack of funds - this is not too unusual, surely? I have but five queens in my pouch. If this is sufficient, excellent. If not, I have two more offers for you. First, I can offer you items of alchemy - liquid fire and a light-rod. Both are reasonably valuable, and useful to the sort that come through here. If this is not suitable, I could alternatively suggest that I give you a percentage of my wages - I could pay you right away with the up-front cash I am given. Are any of these options satisfactory?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

*She waves her hand, a grin on her face.*

"My fees are not so steep Sanje!  People coming looking for work don't usually come dripping with gold, and don't I know that!  Never fear, the standard fee is a single Queen, and I know your employer enough to say that he'll be paying you well more than that.  'Course, he paid me too to find someone to hire, so that works out well, now doesn't it?  Come back inside and we'll get your contract written up straight away."

*With that she goes inside, to one of the desks along the wall, and climbs into a human sized chair, waving at you to take another one.  She unlocks a drawer and riffles through it until she finds the book she wants.*

"All right, one Queen please, and you'll need to make your mark on this line here.  You're being hired by a man named Javdak, he wants a guard for his magic-seeking team.  The pay is fourty Queens a week, plus a share of the value of what items the team finds."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 4, 2003)

"Excellent," says Sanje, "A pleasure dealing with you."

Having sat down, he reaches into his pocket and draws out a golden Queen, hands it to Vaimi, then takes the ink-pen, glances over the page, and signs where she had indicated.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2003)

*OoC:* Sorry, I've been somewhat busy... and I forgot to subscribe to the thread.

*IC:* Galen admires the singing bird for a while, enjoying the song. He then moves over to the woman who was given money and addresses her.
"Excuse me, Sirra, but are you Kasa Mirron, the owner of this inn?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "Excellent," says Sanje, "A pleasure dealing with you."
> 
> Having sat down, he reaches into his pocket and draws out a golden Queen, hands it to Vaimi, then takes the ink-pen, glances over the page, and signs where she had indicated.



  "Now then, take this token," she says, handing you a small chip of wood painted with a simple drawing of leaping flames.  "Javdak is staying at the Eloquent Minotaur Inn, it's on Inn street, has a picture of a minotaur over the door, oddly enough.  He's hard to miss, he's a tall, fat verrik man with short white hair.  He walks with a cane.  I'm pretty sure he's the only verrik I've seen in town aside from you.  Give him the token and he'll know you came from me."



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Galen admires the singing bird for a while, enjoying the song. He then moves over to the woman who was given money and addresses her.
> "Excuse me, Sirra, but are you Kasa Mirron, the owner of this inn?"



  "Ay sonny, that's me.  What strange mysteries are _you_ seeking, young man?" she says with a half-toothless grin.  She's quite old, with her gray and white whispy hair done up in a bun on her head, her skin wrinkled like old parchment, her eyes, however, are still bright, and a rather lovely shade of blue.  She's wearing a simple brown cotten dress with an apron over it, and is using a gnarled wooden cane to get around.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Conner takes the opportunity to introduce Grathis to Scinathat and Mochor, "Grathis, this is Scinathar and Mochor.  Mochor . . . I like that name - it reminds me of this one I know, though you probably don't since I never told you.  It kinda goes like this . . . There was this one faen and he was . . ." Connor realized that the two may need some time and was rambling.  "Well, uh, why don't you just take a load off and get settled.  I'd like to talk to you more and tell you my story, plus see if you were interested in heading up to the peaks and look for magic and gold . . . mostly magic.  I know this sponsor and . . . well, we can talk about it later - when you're settled."
> 
> Connor looked to Grathis to see if he had anything to add.




Scinathar's looks at Conner as the energetic faen finished.  "You can tell your story Sirra.  Don't let my weariness stop you.  Please continue."

Scinathar also looks at Grathis, and thinks to himself, at least this one isn't begging for money to supply directions and guidance.    Then he pulls out a small piece of dried food and begins to eat it and drink some water from his waterskin as the faen continues his story.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 5, 2003)

Sanje nods and pockets the chip. "Thank you for your assistance. It is my hope we will do business again."

He bows to Vaimi, then proceeds out of the courtyard and down the hall before heading towards the Eloquent Minotaur.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar's looks at Conner as the energetic faen finished. "You can tell your story Sirra. Don't let my weariness stop you. Please continue."
> 
> Scinathar also looks at Grathis, and thinks to himself, at least this one isn't begging for money to supply directions and guidance. Then he pulls out a small piece of dried food and begins to eat it and drink some water from his waterskin as the faen continues his story.



  [OOC: I hope you meant Sirran, Scinathar.  Sirra is a title used when addressing women!]  

*Shortly after you and Mochor sit down, a serving girl comes out with plates of sausage and bread for both of you, along with two mugs of light mead.*



			
				WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje nods and pockets the chip. "Thank you for your assistance. It is my hope we will do business again."
> 
> He bows to Vaimi, then proceeds out of the courtyard and down the hall before heading towards the Eloquent Minotaur.



  *After going back to Inn Street, finding the Eloquent Minotaur is as easy as Vaimi said.  There's a large minotaur carved into the planks above the door, making orator's gestures.  As you enter inside, you find the place filled with light almost as bright as daylight.  Both mundane lamps and magical globes are present.  Books, papers, ink pots, and quills dot the tables inbetween the plates and mugs.  People whisper to each other frantically, seemingly lost in their own conversations, some waving rolls around for emphasis.  The place has a smell of ink and wine, an usual combination to be sure.*

*There are several detailed pictures on the wall, though the music coming from one of a bird makes it obvious that they have a magical nature.  There's a few people at the bar on the left side of the room, and one human man is speaking to the elderly human woman behind it.  The rest of the inn contains a good deal of humans, a slightly lesser amount of faen and sprytes, a couple litorian, and a giant woman.*

*After a few seconds of scanning the crowd, you spot Javdak.  His wine-red skin stands out easily, even in this press of people.  He sits at a small table near the fire, quickly writing into a book.  His cane leans up against his chair.  He's dressed as a scholar, in loose robes with a belt dangling with many pouches.  What looks like a soft cap lies on the table next to the book.*


----------



## Jaik (Sep 5, 2003)

> *Shortly after you and Mochor sit down, a serving girl comes out with plates of sausage and bread for both of you, along with two mugs of light mead.*




Mochor will politely decline the mead and request water or milk.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Shortly after you and Mochor sit down, a serving girl comes out with plates of sausage and bread for both of you, along with two mugs of light mead.*




After she places the plate down I put my own food away and eat slowly as Conner continues his story.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Mochor will politely decline the mead and request water or milk.



  *The serving wench looks at you very curiously, but returns in a few minutes with a tankard full of goat's milk.*


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 5, 2003)

Sanje enters and pauses a second while he takes it all in. Spotting Javdak, he tries to catch his eye as he makes his way through the room towards the old verrik.

Sanje reaches the table and bows to Javdak. "Greetings, Sirran," he says, "I am Sanje, and I have come in answer to your inquiry at the Arms."

He reaches into his pocket and pulls out the chip, presenting it to Javdak.

"If everything is in order, I will be ready to join your team as soon as you are prepared."


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2003)

Connor happily told his tale while eating his rather large breakfast with Mochor, Grathis, and Scinithar.  The story's main plot seemed to revolve around a young faen who constantly had dangerous mishaps but was miraculously saved by chance several times.  Connor finished the tale, " . . . so then after speaking with his elders, the faen realized that he had indeed found the very god he was looking for, just not the one he thought he was looking for.  Instead, he had discovered Mochara, the god who watches over faen who get into trouble well over their head.  So that's why I like you name so much - it's very similar, you see?"

Looking to Grathis, Connor asked, "So, after breakfast, you want to head over to the Minotaur to check on the sponsor with me?" Connor looked to Mochor and Scinithar and added, "You both are welcome as well, that is if you're interested in exploring the peaks and investigating mysteries."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje enters and pauses a second while he takes it all in. Spotting Javdak, he tries to catch his eye as he makes his way through the room towards the old verrik.
> 
> Sanje reaches the table and bows to Javdak. "Greetings, Sirran," he says, "I am Sanje, and I have come in answer to your inquiry at the Arms."
> 
> ...



  *As you draw nearer, you realize he's not quite as old as you thought.  Middle-aged perhaps, but not nearly as old as the grandmother behind the bar.  He looks up smoothly as you draw near; he must have caught you out of the corner of his eye.  He listens to your introduction, and waves for you to have a seat.  He takes the chip and regards it for a moment.*

"I'm glad Sirra Flameglide came through, Sanje.  Though I didn't expect it to be in such a spectacular fashion.  I certainly didn't expect to see another verrik in this town.  Did you know there's a cloister here of our kind?  Witches, of course, and virtually never seen in town, as they follow the contemplative path," Javdak quickly scribes a few more words into his book, the puts his pen down.

"I hired you to guard some magic-seekers I'm hiring.  I don't expect it will take more than a day before I'm ready for your services.  You'll be defending them against two types of things.  One may be wild animals or other abberations.  They're fairly common around here.  The other is other magic-seeking teams that may seek to steal what you've found, drive you away from your site, or eliminate the competition.  Vaimi told you the pay rate I'm certain.  What questions do you have?" he says, his voice deep as yours.  He has a very certain air about him, almost commanding.  He's certainly confident, and seems well-informed.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Connor happily told his tale while eating his rather large breakfast with Mochor, Grathis, and Scinithar.  The story's main plot seemed to revolve around a young faen who constantly had dangerous mishaps but was miraculously saved by chance several times.  Connor finished the tale, " . . . so then after speaking with his elders, the faen realized that he had indeed found the very god he was looking for, just not the one he thought he was looking for.  Instead, he had discovered Mochara, the god who watches over faen who get into trouble well over their head.  So that's why I like you name so much - it's very similar, you see?"
> 
> Looking to Grathis, Connor asked, "So, after breakfast, you want to head over to the Minotaur to check on the sponsor with me?" Connor looked to Mochor and Scinithar and added, "You both are welcome as well, that is if you're interested in exploring the peaks and investigating mysteries."




Scinathar glances over at Mochor, nods, and then back at Conner and Grathis, "This sounds good with us.  Let us go to your sponsor."

Scinathar finishes what's left of his food, drinks the last of the mead, and grabs his gear and quarterstaff.  "We will follow you, we do not know the way to this Minotaur you speak of."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Looking to Grathis, Connor asked, "So, after breakfast, you want to head over to the Minotaur to check on the sponsor with me?"





"Yes," Grathis replies.  "I would like to meet this employer...judge whether he is worth my time."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *As you draw nearer, you realize he's not quite as old as you thought.  Middle-aged perhaps, but not nearly as old as the grandmother behind the bar.  He looks up smoothly as you draw near; he must have caught you out of the corner of his eye.  He listens to your introduction, and waves for you to have a seat.  He takes the chip and regards it for a moment.*
> 
> "I'm glad Sirra Flameglide came through, Sanje.  Though I didn't expect it to be in such a spectacular fashion.  I certainly didn't expect to see another verrik in this town.  Did you know there's a cloister here of our kind?  Witches, of course, and virtually never seen in town, as they follow the contemplative path," Javdak quickly scribes a few more words into his book, the puts his pen down.




"Indeed, it is a pleasure," says Sanje. "I was, in truth, aware of the cloister; I have actually come here seeking a rare book. The cloister hinted they know something about it, but, considering its rarity and its nature, they, of course, require a large number of Queens as compensation. Thus, my presence." He gestures to the chip and the inn.



> "I hired you to guard some magic-seekers I'm hiring.  I don't expect it will take more than a day before I'm ready for your services.  You'll be defending them against two types of things.  One may be wild animals or other abberations.  They're fairly common around here.  The other is other magic-seeking teams that may seek to steal what you've found, drive you away from your site, or eliminate the competition.  Vaimi told you the pay rate I'm certain.  What questions do you have?" he says, his voice deep as yours.  He has a very certain air about him, almost commanding.  He's certainly confident, and seems well-informed.




"Excellent. I am staying in a nearby inn, the Raven's Beak. I would like, however, to know if you have hired any others so far or had other answers to your inquiry? Also - will I need any special supplies? My money-pouch is lacking, at the moment, but should we be entering uncharted caves, for example, it would behoove me to sacrifice a few Queens on torches, pitons, and the like."


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2003)

"Sounds like a good thing to me," Connor said.  He stuffed the last of his large breakfast into his mouth and dropped a couple of coins to cover the meal.  Something which sounded a lot like 'it's this way - follow me' but was almost inintelligible due to the amount of food in his mouth.

Connor made is way to the Eloquent Minotaur, hustling all the way.  Occasionally, he looked to the others to ensure they were still following and not pulling some prank on him.  He didn't want to slow the rest of the group down, and he was eager to get started on searching for magic.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a good thing to me," Connor said.  He stuffed the last of his large breakfast into his mouth and dropped a couple of coins to cover the meal.  Something which sounded a lot like 'it's this way - follow me' but was almost inintelligible due to the amount of food in his mouth.
> 
> Connor made is way to the Eloquent Minotaur, hustling all the way.  Occasionally, he looked to the others to ensure they were still following and not pulling some prank on him.  He didn't want to slow the rest of the group down, and he was eager to get started on searching for magic.




Scinathar follows.  He's not going to lose out on this opportunity.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 6, 2003)

Mochor will stride puposefuly behind Scinathar, constantly scanning the crowd for pickpockets or someone with a serious anti-Mojh problem.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 6, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "Indeed, it is a pleasure," says Sanje. "I was, in truth, aware of the cloister; I have actually come here seeking a rare book. The cloister hinted they know something about it, but, considering its rarity and its nature, they, of course, require a large number of Queens as compensation. Thus, my presence." He gestures to the chip and the inn.



  *Javdak considers this statement thoughtfully for a moment, his hands still, staring at some point in space.*  

"I am a scholar and a professor, and always interested in new things.  Rare books always intrigue me.  However, my studies have led me here to seek information about the magic that has resurfaced.  Yet your quest interests me a great deal.  If I do not find the magic I seek within a certain period of time, I would be willing to help sponsor you in your search for it.  Since it is your quest, you would have to negotiate for it and it would belong to you.  However, if you do manage to find it, I would ask for time to study it as well.  Consider my offer, if you will."



> "Excellent. I am staying in a nearby inn, the Raven's Beak. I would like, however, to know if you have hired any others so far or had other answers to your inquiry? Also - will I need any special supplies? My money-pouch is lacking, at the moment, but should we be entering uncharted caves, for example, it would behoove me to sacrifice a few Queens on torches, pitons, and the like."



  "There are a few potential magic-seekers that have possibilities.  If they do not come to me today, I shall seek them out.  One of them is staying at your inn, coincidentally.

"Cave exploring would not be necessary.  None of the sucessful magic-seeking teams have found much in the caves.  Most of the best finds seem to be among the peaks, within the ruins on the surface.  However, a bit of climbing equipment would not be adverse, as some of the paths are steep and treacherous, and accidents do happen.  I can give you a half week's pay in advance, if you need to purchase supplies."

*As you speak to Javdak, the door of the inn opens up to admit a large group.  It's a strange mix; a scarred sibaccai man, a loresong faen man with braided hair, a dark-maned litorian man, and a tall, slim cloaked figure that, by the tail, is a mojh.  Javdak spots them and gives a small smile.*

"Today it seems I need not go seeking.  My magic seeker seems to be here, with friends.*

~~~~~~

*Connor, Grathis, Scinathar, and Mochor, your walk to the Eloquent Minotaur is short, though fairly crowded.  At this early hour people are bustling about, buying last-minute things and having quick conversations before heading out into the peaks.  No one tries to pick your pockets, but then again most are giving everyone but Connor a wide berth.*

*The Eloquent Minotaur is an elegant, two-story inn with a carving of a minotaur making orator's gestures on the front of it.  Inside it is brightly lit with both magic and regular lamps, and scholarly supplies are scattered on the tables between the food and drink.  The tables themselves are filled with a mixture of humans and faen, though Mochor also spots two litorians, and everyone easily sees the giant woman in the back.  A human man speaks to the grandmotherly innkeeper behind the bar, as the illusion pictures on the walls occasionally move, sing, or speak.*

*Connor, you spot Javdak at his usual table across the room, and strangely enough he speaking to the verrik man you know is staying at the Raven's Beak.  Javdak spots you, smiles, and inclines his head slightly in acknowledgement and greeting.*


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 7, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Javdak considers this statement thoughtfully for a moment, his hands still, staring at some point in space.*
> 
> "I am a scholar and a professor, and always interested in new things.  Rare books always intrigue me.  However, my studies have led me here to seek information about the magic that has resurfaced.  Yet your quest interests me a great deal.  If I do not find the magic I seek within a certain period of time, I would be willing to help sponsor you in your search for it.  Since it is your quest, you would have to negotiate for it and it would belong to you.  However, if you do manage to find it, I would ask for time to study it as well.  Consider my offer, if you will."




"Most interesting," says Sanje. "I will keep this in mind should the Zahyob cloister prove unhelpful. The book concerns the nature of a rare variety of undead spirits - it is part of the larger knowledge I am seeking. I trace the path of life and death; it was this that called me to my position." Sanje gestures to the tiny golden skull clasp he wears.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "There are a few potential magic-seekers that have possibilities.  If they do not come to me today, I shall seek them out.  One of them is staying at your inn, coincidentally.
> 
> "Cave exploring would not be necessary.  None of the sucessful magic-seeking teams have found much in the caves.  Most of the best finds seem to be among the peaks, within the ruins on the surface.  However, a bit of climbing equipment would not be adverse, as some of the paths are steep and treacherous, and accidents do happen.  I can give you a half week's pay in advance, if you need to purchase supplies."




Sanje speaks in a deep voice, "Truth as told, I am restless to begin. A dozen pitons and a hammer would be useful; I already possess a rope, grappling hook, and other minor items that will show to be useful. If your magic-seekers do not arrive today, I will obtain these with the Queens I have; they are not expensive. If they do arrive, I will pick them up on the way out."



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *As you speak to Javdak, the door of the inn opens up to admit a large group.  It's a strange mix; a scarred sibaccai man, a loresong faen man with braided hair, a dark-maned litorian man, and a tall, slim cloaked figure that, by the tail, is a mojh.  Javdak spots them and gives a small smile.*
> 
> "Today it seems I need not go seeking.  My magic seeker seems to be here, with friends.*




"Ah, excellent." While they approach the table, Sanje says, "Shall we leave today, or is there other business you must attend to?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "Ah, excellent." While they approach the table, Sanje says, "Shall we leave today, or is there other business you must attend to?"



  *Javdak gives an expansive wave.*

"If these fine fellows will agree to my offer, than leaving today is a possibility.  The day is still young," he says, gesturing for Connor and his friends to come over.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2003)

Grathis look around the common room of the Eloquent Minotaur and grunts...which comes out as more of a soft growl.  _Too many academics_, he thinks in disdain.  _No wonder there is a booming business in guarding them...too weak to look after themselves_.

He notes the verrik across the room and follows Connor's lead.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 7, 2003)

Scinathar follows Conner and Grathis over to the table with the person that glanced our way.  He uses Detect Magic ability when he has a few seconds to examine the room carefully. 

Scinathar looks around the room, seeing if there's any strange looks his way of the sort that may want to cause him harm.  He keeps silent.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2003)

Galen bows to Kasa, before continuing.
"I am Galen Dumaine, a novice in the art of runes. I have come to ask if you would possibly know of any runes or magical lore that might further my studies."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Grathis look around the common room of the Eloquent Minotaur and grunts...which comes out as more of a soft growl. Too many academics, he thinks in disdain. No wonder there is a booming business in guarding them...too weak to look after themselves.
> 
> He notes the verrik across the room and follows Connor's lead.



  *The bird-picture singing near the door seems to give a small squawk of surprise at your growl.*



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar follows Conner and Grathis over to the table with the person that glanced our way.  He uses Detect Magic ability when he has a few seconds to examine the room carefully.
> 
> Scinathar looks around the room, seeing if there's any strange looks his way of the sort that may want to cause him harm.  He keeps silent.



  *As you look around the Eloquent Minotaur it seems as there is a haze of brightness in the air, as well as an unusual amount of bright spots.  All around the room, the pictures of the was glow faintly with illusion magic.  Many people in the room have minor glows on them from varying school of magic.  Javdak also has some small glows on him as well.  The haze in the air seems to be some general protection spells on the inn itself.  However it's the grandmotherly innkeeper that glows the brightest, particularly her cane.*

*You get a few strange looks, but no one's looking at you with particular hostility.  But that could also be because of the company you're keeping; no one wants to make them mad.*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Galen bows to Kasa, before continuing.
> "I am Galen Dumaine, a novice in the art of runes. I have come to ask if you would possibly know of any runes or magical lore that might further my studies."



  *The old woman's eyebrows shoot up when you ask, and she gives a short laugh.*

"That's a tall order there sonny!  But I think I can help you anyway.  I was never much of a scholar of runes, but look over there.  Do you see that big, tall verrik man talking to the other verrik?  That's Javdak.  He's a scholar and a professor too at an academy up farther north.  I've seem him studying books of runes, and he's very interested in those wishing to learn.  Go over and talk to him, he'll be able to tell you what you want to know," she says with a small smile.


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2003)

Connor waited respectfully to ensure that he and his new friends were not interrupting anything.  Judging by the wave, Connor assumed it was all clear and quickly made his way to Javdak.

"Hello there, Javdak.  It's good to see you sitting down and resting that back of yours.  See, I said that a word or two to Crodirecia would be of benefit to you and so it is.  Resting and maybe some back treatments - you know I've heard of some faen that actually walk on the backs of some customers apparently for medical purposes, though what possible medical . . . oh, um . . . It is a good thing you're here because I think I've gathered a solid group to seek out some stuff in the peaks.  If you weren't here then I'd have to go looking for you which would be time consuming and people could get lost. Then there's the searching for the missing people, and sometimes the searchers get lost and it's just a big mess . . . which by chance is also an issue for us for I know of a person called Galen that I wanted to come along and meet with you but I really kinda forgot to look for him before we headed out so we're not quite all here.  This is Grathis, Scinathar, and Mochor, Javdak.  Grathis, Scinithar and Mochor, this is Javdak, hopefully our sponsor."

Connor then remembered to breath, allowing others to speak.  In fact, he took several breaths, having forgotton to do so in his excitement to explain the situation.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 8, 2003)

Scinathar's eyes sweep the room before locking on Javdak's.  "Sirrat, you are the sponsor Conner has mentioned?  What can you speak of the ruins in the peaks?"

Scinathar takes a seat nearby and sits down, pulling the chair up to the table where Javdak is sitting.  His tail thumps against the ground and he places his quarterstaff next to him, between him and Mochor.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 8, 2003)

Grathis nods curtly toward Javdak, but says nothing.  He considers Connor's introduction sufficient and will not speak unless spoken to.

While the others gather around the table, Grathis crosses his arms and remains standing.  He keeps a straight posture and stern demeanor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Connor waited respectfully to ensure that he and his new friends were not interrupting anything. Judging by the wave, Connor assumed it was all clear and quickly made his way to Javdak.
> 
> "Hello there, Javdak. It's good to see you sitting down and resting that back of yours. See, I said that a word or two to Crodirecia would be of benefit to you and so it is. Resting and maybe some back treatments - you know I've heard of some faen that actually walk on the backs of some customers apparently for medical purposes, though what possible medical . . . oh, um . . . It is a good thing you're here because I think I've gathered a solid group to seek out some stuff in the peaks. If you weren't here then I'd have to go looking for you which would be time consuming and people could get lost. Then there's the searching for the missing people, and sometimes the searchers get lost and it's just a big mess . . . which by chance is also an issue for us for I know of a person called Galen that I wanted to come along and meet with you but I really kinda forgot to look for him before we headed out so we're not quite all here. This is Grathis, Scinathar, and Mochor, Javdak. Grathis, Scinithar and Mochor, this is Javdak, hopefully our sponsor."
> 
> Connor then remembered to breath, allowing others to speak. In fact, he took several breaths, having forgotton to do so in his excitement to explain the situation.



  *Javdak smiles at Conner's breathless explanation and greeting.*

"I thank you for your prayers Connor, though I'm afraid Crodirecia may be the wrong one to pray to.  It is not my back that is the trouble, but just a bad leg from an accident as a youth.

"I am quite glad you managed to find such a large group, and it even looks like you managed to find some guards for yourself.  That's good, and I've found someone else to help watch your backs.  This is Sanje," he says, indicating the other verrik.  

*Conner as you're looking around the room, you suddenly realize that the man at the bar is no one less than Galen.*



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar's eyes sweep the room before locking on Javdak's. "Sirrat, you are the sponsor Conner has mentioned? What can you speak of the ruins in the peaks?"
> 
> Scinathar takes a seat nearby and sits down, pulling the chair up to the table where Javdak is sitting. His tail thumps against the ground and he places his quarterstaff next to him, between him and Mochor.



  "I can speak only a little, but it is a fascinating little Scinathar.  The ruins have been there for years, but it was only recently that they became clearly uncovered.  The entire area around them is sewn with magic items of varying natures.  I desire some of the items for study at my academy in Lisharan.  I believe they could be very valuable, both historically and magically.  

"Now, I must ask you all.  Those who study magic, what do you study?  Witchery?  The path of the staff?  The art of the mage blade?  Runes?  The Green?"

[OOC:  The path of the staff = magister]


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Javdak smiles at Conner's breathless explanation and greeting.*
> 
> "I thank you for your prayers Connor, though I'm afraid Crodirecia may be the wrong one to pray to.  It is not my back that is the trouble, but just a bad leg from an accident as a youth.
> 
> "I am quite glad you managed to find such a large group, and it even looks like you managed to find some guards for yourself.  That's good, and I've found someone else to help watch your backs.  This is Sanje," he says, indicating the other verrik.




Sanje nods to acknowledge the introduction.

"Greetings," he says in a deep voice.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje nods to acknowledge the introduction.
> 
> "Greetings," he says in a deep voice.




"Greetings," Scinathar replies to Sanje.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "I can speak only a little, but it is a fascinating little Scinathar.  The ruins have been there for years, but it was only recently that they became clearly uncovered.  The entire area around them is sewn with magic items of varying natures.  I desire some of the items for study at my academy in Lisharan.  I believe they could be very valuable, both historically and magically.
> 
> "Now, I must ask you all.  Those who study magic, what do you study?  Witchery?  The path of the staff?  The art of the mage blade?  Runes?  The Green?"
> 
> [OOC:  The path of the staff = magister]




"Who is it we are _guarding_?"  Scinathar asks and quickly glances at Conner, then back to Javdak.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> "Who is it we are _guarding_?"  Scinathar asks and quickly glances at Conner, then back to Javdak.



  *Javdak looks honestly surprised at your comment.*

"My pardon Sirrat Scinathar.  I thought you followed a path of magic; all the mojh I have met do.  I apologize for my assumptions.  Well then, you would all be guarding Connor I suppose.  My leg won't let me climb mountains.

"However, if any of you have sharp eyes or any knowledge of magical things, you'd be very useful in assisting him in searching.  I need as many good pairs of eyes up there I can get."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2003)

Galen bows to the innkeeper before heading over to Javdak, whom he bows to also.
"Excuse me for interrupting, Sirrat, but I was told that you are learned in runes, which I myself wish to study."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Galen bows to the innkeeper before heading over to Javdak, whom he bows to also.
> "Excuse me for interrupting, Sirrat, but I was told that you are learned in runes, which I myself wish to study."



  *In a lull in conversation, Galen speaks up.  Javdak blinks once, then smiles warmly.*

"Indeed today is going very well for me.  Well then Sirran, you wish to learn of runes?  I can offer you a most excellent book with extensive lists of them and their meanings, but I would require payment for such a treasure.  These assembled I am hiring to search for items of magic on the peaks.  If you are a student of runes, then you would be an asset.  Would you consider a week or two of searching a fair trade for a book of runes and the assistance of a professor of the arcane in your studies?" the verrik asks.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2003)

Conner smiled at Galen and nodded to him as he approached.  Conner waited for Galens's response to Javdak, then added, "Galen is a good companion I met on the way to this fair town, Javdak.  I wanted to include him in our exploration group but I couldn't find him this morning when a searched.  Okay, it wasn't to much of a search . . . there are issues when searching with a number of people following you . . before you know it the searchers themselves get lost . . . but that's not too important right now.  What is important is to let you know that I follow the path of the staff, though truly I'm interested in all kinds of magic - even runes, the green and more."

Connor looked around at his new companions - people that would be protecting him and working with him on this journey and he was at a loss of words for a few moments.  A diverse group of individuals had gathered and were setting out in great exploration - also as though someone on high was guiding them.  Conner got a far away look in his eyes and his mouth opened slightly as he experienced an epiphany of sorts - realizing another god, this one gathered those necessary to set out on quests.  A moment or two more and Conner would know her name. . .


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Connor looked around at his new companions - people that would be protecting him and working with him on this journey and he was at a loss of words for a few moments.  A diverse group of individuals had gathered and were setting out in great exploration - also as though someone on high was guiding them.  Conner got a far away look in his eyes and his mouth opened slightly as he experienced an epiphany of sorts - realizing another god, this one gathered those necessary to set out on quests.  A moment or two more and Conner would know her name. . .




Sanje looks at Connor, a look of concern on his face.

"Sirran, your countenance would seem to indicate that you are severely addled, by thirst perhaps, or have been struck dumb by powerful magic. I hope this is not so - it would not do for our seeking-leader to be disturbed such, and I am concerned for your unity of mind in the face of such hardship."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje looks at Connor, a look of concern on his face.
> 
> "Sirran, your countenance would seem to indicate that you are severely addled, by thirst perhaps, or have been struck dumb by powerful magic. I hope this is not so - it would not do for our seeking-leader to be disturbed such, and I am concerned for your unity of mind in the face of such hardship."



  *Javdak turns to look at you, his smile getting wider all the time.*

"It would seem you've not spent too much time around faen, Sanje.  A lot of them are like that.  Don't worry, I've spoken to Connor before and his knowledge of magic is quite sound," he says, then regards Connor.  "I'm even more pleased to hear that Galen is known to you Connor, it makes things better.  Now, I can offer the magic seekers the same payment as I'm offering Galen.  I have an extensive library, and I am a professor of many kinds of magic.  I can offer the magic seekers one book of their choice, as well as the chance to ask me questions and learn from me if they so desire.

"For those of you with little interest in books, I can offer you what I'm offering Sanje;  40 Queens a week plus a share of what items are found in the peaks.  Everyone else would get a share as well, of course."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2003)

"That I consider a fair trade indeed. When are we to start?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje looks at Connor, a look of concern on his face.
> 
> "Sirran, . . . for your unity of mind in the face of such hardship."




Connor shakes himself briefly as he emerged from his experience.  _Wow, Sil'goyar, goddess that gathers the right people for quests.  I can't wait to tell the others what I just realized . . . nah, I better not, don't want to upstage Javdak on this day,_ Connor thought.

"I'm still here, I was just thinking about how everyone got gathered up to head out on this expedition for Javdak and everything that needed planned and sort of got caught up in my own thoughts.  I didn't miss anything did I?" Connor asked, mostly to himself.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 11, 2003)

The group seems to be quite the unusual assortment, but none immediately raise his hackles.

Grathis looks Javdak in the eye.  "Those terms sound acceptable to me.  I will sign on with the group."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

Scinathar looks at Mochor, nods, then back at Javdak.  "We," points at Mochor and himself, "agree to these terms."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

"Excellent, we're all agreed," Javdak says, and produces a piece of paper.  "I shall simply write out the terms and have you sign it, and you can be on your way."  Javdak writes quickly, but he has an excellent hand.  It summarizes that he's paying you in either gold or books and instruction for searching the peaks and bringing backs items of magic, the value of which you will all get a share.  However, the items will ultimately belong to Javdak.  

"If any of you need supplies, I can give you a half-week's pay in advance.  I'd like you to start today, if at all possible.  I'd also like either someone to either speak to me every other day, or send a bonded message to that effect.  I would just like some updates on your progress," he says in a business-like tone.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

Seeing everybody else pause for a moment, Scinathar reaches for the pen first and signs his name on the contract, then motions for Mochor to do the same.  After committing himself to this, he back up so others have room to sign, and looks around the room for a barmaid.  Upon seeing one, he pulls out 5 Queens, taps one on the shoulder, and says, "A drink Sirrat, wine," and hands her the 5 coins.  This will be interesting.  A sebeccai trying to be a warrior, at least he doesn't have his nose up some overbearing giant's butt; a talkative faen that just keeps going and going and going; a human that wants to become more than he will be;  a verrik; my trusted companion and myself.  This will be most interesting, let's just hope they do their part, Scinathar thinks to himself as he watches the others and the barmaid, not showing any signs that he may be thinking these about the others.


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2003)

Connor stepped up to the table and read through the handwritten contract in detail.  He took his time to grasp all of the nuances and asked, "So, what's the term of this contract?  I mean, I like you, Javdak, and I'm pleased that it's not you're back that's troubling you, but I'm not going spend the rest of my days working for you.  And likewise, you may not want to be burdened with us if you're not satisfied.  I propose a term of two weeks, at which point everyone should be able to fully assess the situation.  What do you think, Javdak?"

If Javdak agreed, Connor will let him make the necessary adjustment, then sign his name to it.

The faen was much more business-like and direct, when the subject of a contract was brought up, but his fly by the seat of his pants nature was beginning to reassert itself quickly. _'I think that if Sil'goyar was gathering us up for this expedition that everything must be okay, but maybe we were gathered for something else entirely and I'd hate to be burdened with a contract if we're supposed to be doing something else,'_ Connor thought.

"So, is anyone else in favor of a brotherhood ceremony before we set out today?" Connor asked his new companions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

*Javdak nods at Connor's suggestion and makes the appropriate notation.*

"Two weeks will be good for start.  In two weeks we should know whether our endevor bears fruit or not," he says, nodding.

*Scinathar, the barmaid jumps slightly, but takes your coins with no comment other than a, "Right away."  She returns in a minute or two with two large bottles of wine and seven cups.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

Scinathar takes one bottle and puts it in his backpack, then sets the other bottle down on the table, along with the seven glasses.  "For everybody."  He opens the bottle and pours a little into each glass.  "For when we commence our agreement."  He then hands Conner a glass.  "For those who sign the contract," and grabs a glass for himself.

He doesn't drink it yet but waits for the others to sign also.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 11, 2003)

Mochor worldessly signs his name and then returns to his place behind Scinathar, occassionally scanning the room.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 12, 2003)

Grathis scrawls his signature across the contract and takes a glass of wine.  He's still a bit dubious about the character of the others, but he is willing to do his part to form a solid party bond.  Such is always conducive to survivability.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 12, 2003)

Sanje signs the contract in a disjoined, spidery script, and then says, "I am prepared to leave, but on our way out I'd like to stop into a shop and purchase a hammer and pitons. For the sake of safety, of course; I am otherwise well outfitted."

He takes one of the wine-glasses and sips from it.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 12, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje signs the contract in a disjoined, spidery script, and then says, "I am prepared to leave, but on our way out I'd like to stop into a shop and purchase a hammer and pitons. For the sake of safety, of course; I am otherwise well outfitted."
> 
> He takes one of the wine-glasses and sips from it.




"Sirrat Javdak, by chance do you have a map that leads directly to the ruins.  I would hate to see your new investment go to the wrong location."  

Scinathar takes a sip of the wine. **what does it taste like?** 

After pausing to taste the wine, he continues, "Also, have there been any reports of theivery or banditry up in the peaks since this rush began?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2003)

Galen adds his name to the contract in elaborate runes. He picks up a glass of wine waits for the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> "Sirrat Javdak, by chance do you have a map that leads directly to the ruins.  I would hate to see your new investment go to the wrong location."
> 
> Scinathar takes a sip of the wine. **what does it taste like?**
> 
> After pausing to taste the wine, he continues, "Also, have there been any reports of theivery or banditry up in the peaks since this rush began?"



  *Scinathar, the wine is slightly sweet, and tastes like blackberries.  It's not too bad, for a frontier town.*

*Javdak extracts a crackling piece of parchment from one of his belt pouches and lays it on the table, flatening it out.  It shows a simple sketch of the town and the closer peaks, with a few notations made in simple script, naming various places.*

"If you follow the path up here, it will lead your directly to the largest part of the ruins.  However, it's a well-traveled path, and very thoroughly searched part of the mountain.  Try going up the northeast side.  I've hobbled out a time or two, and the going doesn't seem too bad for young and strong individuals with rope and determination.  I know there are ruins on the northeast side, they're just not as big and obvious as the ones on the mid-peaks.  That means they've not be looked at too closely and will probably yield the best results.  

"As for banditry, well, the only bandits are other magic-seeking teams that have less skill but more strength that some teams.  Theft of magic items has happened before.  That's why I wanted to be certain there were enough guards to protect my interests.  The miners are also having trouble with cave-ins, which could be related to the thefts.  It may be that some of the thieves are hiding in the tunnels, though that's unproven.

"However, there are many reports of animals or other beasts attacking the miners _and_ the magic seekers, so be on guard for those.  And while it is summer, there are still occasional strong storms, so do be careful."

*As Galen signs the contract, Javdak picks it up, rolls it up carefully, and places it in a scroll case.*

"Very well then, we're all set.  What other questions do you have before you set out?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2003)

While Javdak is putting on the final explanations, Connor took the opportunity to look around the room at others than our current company to see if anyone was taking interest in what was going on.  He will sip his wine and look around, hoping his small height and casual glance will not stop someone that was spying from continuing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

*Connor, while your unusual group is gathering some attention, most people are simply minding their own business.  The morning is getting late, and people are starting to leave the Eloquent Minotaur, presumably for the peaks.*

*The two litorians you saw earlier are both well-armed, and they leave with a group of three faen and a spryte.  Several other groups either leave with armed escorts, or seem to be waiting for them.  The giant woman takes her leave of the room alone and heads outside... and a few minutes later seems to come down the stairs and leave it again.*


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 15, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "Very well then, we're all set.  What other questions do you have before you set out?"




Sanje glances at the assembled group. "It appears there are no questions. We are seemingly ready to set out."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Scinathar nods in agreement.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2003)

"Unless one of us needs to buy equipment, I say we head straight to the peaks."
With that, Galen rises from the table and moves his staff more comfortably to his hand.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Unless one of us needs to buy equipment, I say we head straight to the peaks."




"Well . . . I don't have any rope or climbing gear.  But the rest of my equipment is ready to go.  I probably can just use someone else's as long as everyone has enough . . . I'd say I'm ready to go!"  Connor said.  "At least, I think I'm ready to go . . I mean who really knows if they're ready to go.  Until you get there and find you've forgotten something and made the whole previous statement completely false, so in actuality . . ."

Connor continued for some time on his theories before drifting off and looking to the others and smiling sheepishly.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 17, 2003)

In counterpoint to Connor, Grathis simply says, "I am ready."


----------



## Jaik (Sep 17, 2003)

Mochor nods slightly in agreement to Galen, then looks questioningly to Scinathar.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Scinathar looks at Mochor and grabs his staff firmly, then looks at the rest of the group.  "It's wise to be on the side of caution.  My companion and myself don't have climbing equipment, Conner says he lacks it also.  We should shop for any necessary items before we head up to the peaks since none of us have been there before, nor have any knowledge of how high these peaks are.  Unless you think you're good enough as it is now to achieve this goal we have set in motion without any further purchases?"  

Scinathar lifts his rather light looking bag and puts the strap over his shoulder, then waits for the others to make up their minds.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 17, 2003)

Grathis nods in agreement with Scinathar.

"I have rope, but no other climbing equipment," he says.  "I'll join you in making purchases."

Grathis stands and shoulders his gear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

[OOC:  If anyone wanted to do something big before they left town, aside from buying supplies, let me know in the OOC thread and I can edit.  But to keep the game moving...  Also, I'm making use of the spoiler tags, so no one highlight anything until they read to the end of the post!]

*Thusly agreed, and (apparently) not willing to go through a brotherhood ceremony with people who are still essentially strangers, the party goes for a bit of shopping before heading out to the peaks.  Tallon's General Goods, located in the eastern part of town, on the opposite side of town from Inn Street, can supply most of your needs.  Rope and climbing gear are easy to find, as are trail rations and other things, though they're more expensive that normal [20% above AU book price].  Shovels or other tools, if desired, can be purchased just inside the North Gate Market, that being the market right next to the gate closest to the mountains (and opposite the main gate you all arrived through).*

*Now prepared, you head out into the peaks, though it is almost noon before you start out.  You quickly separate yourselves from the groups headed up the well-beaten main trail.  You follow the trail marked out on Javdak's map, and can clearly see that it is much less traveled.  Mochor notices that 



Spoiler



the trail has been used recently, by at least two giants, around three humans or verrik, and at least one faen.  However, that seems to be the only recent use by intelligent life.  You notice some scratches on a tree trunk, probably from a wolverine, and there's some deer spoor that you notice a bit off of the trail.


*

*As you climb the steep trail, you have to use the pitons and rope in two places to get everyone up easily.  There seems to be no prior use of pitons here, so yours leave the first scratches in the stone.  Eventually you ascend to the proper height indicated on the map.  The sun shines brightly on the peaks, illuminating a lovely mountain meadow thick with multi-colored flowers.*

*You are interrupted in your search for the ruins, however, as a voice, ragged with grief, pierces the air in a shattering scream.  You all hear the voice break into a half-chant, half-song.  It seems to be coming from the northwest.*

_"Oh egon, eemaya seti, ya’ou sekaymat! _


Spoiler



(Oh ancestors, hear my cry, grant my plea)


_Oh egon, ai keya sotai, ai keya somay! _


Spoiler



(Oh ancestors, my heart is breaking, my heart bleeds)


_U’saya ei kai, pai’yon ei may, u’saya may li  _


Spoiler



(My own blood, my shield, my own strong hand)


_Aa Ma’ray, ay shon, Aa Ma’ray, ay keya, Aa Ma’ray lushaya _


Spoiler



(Aa Ma’ray, my heart, Aa Ma’ray, my sister of soul, Aa Ma’ray, my beloved)


_Ai anukay, ahshamine, isone ishyay _


Spoiler



(Come to me, my sister, be my guardian spirit)


_Ai anukay, shaya Aa Ma’ray, sou isco idan _


Spoiler



(Come to me, beloved Aa Ma’ray, stay within my soul)


_Aa Ma’Ray, shaya, li hadare os lay _


Spoiler



(Aa Ma’ray, beloved, I will wait for you)


_Aa Ma’ray, Aa Ma’ray! _


Spoiler



(Aa Ma’ray, Aa Ma’ray!)


_Oh egon, eemayon ki, pas Aa Ma’ray towa ee may! _


Spoiler



(Oh ancestors, hear me, let Aa Ma’ray return to me!)


_Oh egon, ai keya sotai _


Spoiler



(Oh ancestors, my heart is breaking)


_Aa Ma’ray, shaya, li so shay, manaray_


Spoiler



(Aa Ma’ray, beloved, I am here, always)


_Manaray, shaya..."  _


Spoiler



(Always, beloved)




[OOC:  Ok, Mochor, and only Mochor may highlight the information after "Mochor notices that..."  If he chooses to tell the party about what he knows, then you know only what he tells you.  Consider this the equivalent of the DM taking a person aside or handing them a note.  Also, those of you that know Giant may highlight after each phrase of the chant to see the translation.  If you don't know Giant, you have to wait to see what your comrades tell you.  I seem to notice that not everyone has their languages written down.  Could everyone do that as soon as they get a chance?  Thanks.]


----------



## Jaik (Sep 17, 2003)

(While we're on the trail, before the weird chanting starts...)
"It appears that the other party we saw at the Inn has been through here earlier today.  Several giants, a couple of humans and perhaps several Faen."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 17, 2003)

"Another seeking-team, of no doubt," says Sanje. "We will simply need to be careful to not be in each other's way."

When he hears the scream, Sanje stops walking and reaches reflexively for his sword before relaxing. "That does not sound as if all is well. Are there any among us who speak this language?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2003)

Galen listens to the song.
"It's in the giant tongue, my mentor taught it to me. It seems someone is yearning for a missing loved one."

*OoC:* I picked giant as one of my three extra languages since I've had a giant mentor. But the .pdf don't really give much on languages, could somebody with the actual book suggest some to me?


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Galen said:
			
		

> "It's in the giant tongue, my mentor taught it to me. It seems someone is yearning for a missing loved one."




"I agree, that's giant tongue . . . sounds like someone mourning or in trouble.  We should see if we can help out," Connor commented as he made his way up the mountain.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

Scinathar looks around puzzled by the voice, not understanding what it means, nor why the rest want to go help this person out.

"Wouldn't it be in our best interest to just continue up to the ruins?  I don't understand what this song is, or who's crying, or why, and I don't see why we should go out of our way to see about this."

He finishes speaking for a moment, stops in his tracks, and looks up at the peaks in longing, wanting to see the ruins.  Somebody's crying and we have to go check it out and waste our time....**pause**....this could be a trap to lure us away, Scinathar thinks to himself, and continues to follow the group.

_whispers to Mochor:_ 'This could be a trap, be wary just in case.'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*The group cautiously moves to the northwest on the lookout for trouble.  The voice continues its heartbroken cry, repeating brokenly many of the phrases you heard before.  The word "Aa Ma'ray" is repeated many times in a pleading tone, it seems to be a name.*

*As you come over a small rise you come upon a devistating scene.  You recognize the giant woman from the Eloquent Minotar, she's crading another woman in her arms; one side of her chest is caved in, she's clearly dead.  What startles most of you is that their features are identical.  The two women are twins.  There are three humans standing around, one with a crossbow and two with shortbows pointed outward in a small semi-circle.  The giant woman is kneeling in front of a cave entrance, and both her and the body she is holding is covered with rock dust.  There's a faen just emerging from the cave entrance, also covered with rock dust.  There's blood on his shirt, and he has a pain-filled expression on his face.*

*One of the archers spots you and gives a shout in Common.*

"Who are you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Grathis eyes the group suspiciously.  Perhaps they were victim of a cave in, but until he's certain about their intent he is on guard.  He casually grips his morningstar and waits for one of the more talkative members of his group to speak up...he knows of at least one who's sure to chime in.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 18, 2003)

Mochor looks longingly at the scene, wishing to go and help, but his oath holds him by Scinathar's side like a ring of steel, and he obediently remains on guard against ambush.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ...he knows of at least one who's sure to chime in.




Connor looked at the seen before him and was slightly stunned - book learning and debates with faen magisters just didn't prepare him for seeing death the first time.  After noting the others silence, Connor cleared his throat and held his arms slightly out from his body, staff in one hand.  

"Hello, there.  My name is Connor, and these are my friends.  I've seen some of you in town before - in fact this very morning.  We were traveling up the peaks when we heard the calls of your friend, there.  I thought there someone might need our help and here we are.  Do you mind if we see if there's anything we  can to do help?" Connor asked, slowly advancing on the archer who spoke.

Connor would stop his slow advance if the archer, or anyone else threatened him.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

Use Detect Magic ability on the group

Scinathar stands behind Conner as he spoke to them, not saying anything but looking at them intently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*While the other members of the group are cautious and prepared, Connor steps out and addresses the bowman.  He turns his head slightly, not taking his eyes off of you, but allowing him to project his voice behind him slightly.*

"Aa-Namay, do you know these people?"

*The giant woman looks up, her face is streaked with tears and her eyes are red.  You realize now that the woman is a particularly large giant, as was her twin.  She blinks her eyes to clear them, and then takes several deep breaths, clutching her sister's broken body.*

"I... think.  I remember seeing the faen...  Please, can you help?  Help Aa-Ma'ray..." she says, her voice disjointed and broken.  Behind her, you see the faen man collapse to his knees, his arms across his chest, rocking back and forth, sobbing silently.  The crossbowman lowers his weapon, and waves you forward, as the other two unnock their arrows.  He speaks to Grathis and Conner as they come close.

"Aa-Ma'ray thought she saw something in the cave.  We were hunting for magic things... she went in and the ceiling... Voes was right there, he saw her get pinned.  It couldn't have been natural..." he murmurs.  The man seems somewhat stunned.

*Scinathar, both Aa-Ma'ray and Aa-Namay have something around each wrist that glows faintly of abjuration.  The faen, Voes, has something that radiates fait evocation at his waist.  The three bowmen have no magic on them.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "I... think.  I remember seeing the faen...  Please, can you help?  Help Aa-Ma'ray..." she says, her voice disjointed and broken.  Behind her, you see the faen man collapse to his knees, his arms across his chest, rocking back and forth, sobbing silently.  The crossbowman lowers his weapon, and waves you forward, as the other two unnock their arrows.  He speaks to Grathis and Conner as they come close.
> 
> "Aa-Ma'ray thought she saw something in the cave.  We were hunting for magic things... she went in and the ceiling... Voes was right there, he saw her get pinned.  It couldn't have been natural..." he murmurs.  The man seems somewhat stunned.




Connor's pulsed picked up as he approached the downed giant.  _She's so big,_ Connor thought as he neared her.  _I wonder if I can truly transfer enough wounds to make a difference.  Perhaps with Grathis and myself . . ._

"Keep an eye on me, guys," Connor said as he grasped his staff and invoked his 'Transfer Wounds' spell, taking only what he could without passing out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*Connor, you see that Aa-Ma'ray's body is still bleeding, which gives you faint hope that she's still within aid.  You cast your spell, placing one hand on her forehead and clutching your staff with the other.  The magic flows strongly out of you, and is replaced with a solid rock of pain in the side of your chest.  Before your slightly dazed eyes the terrible, caved-in wound becomes more whole.  While it's not quite normal yet, it certainly looks better than before.  Aa-Namay gasps sharply and her eyes are filled with a terrible hope.*

[OOC:  Connor, excellent roll for the healing spell, a 10 +1 for 11 points of healing to Aa-Ma'ray.  You take 5 points of subdual.]


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2003)

Galen moves over to the faen.
"Are you alright, sirrat? You look like you might pass out any moment."


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

Galen said:
			
		

> "Are you alright, sirrat? You look like you might pass out any moment."




Connor looked up with half-glazed eyes and clutched his chest involuntarily.  He noted the improvement in the giantess and said, "Nahh, I'm right as rain . . . I just need to rest for a few moments.  Get my bearings, maybe an hour or so . . . then I can try again to help.  I could heal more right now but then I'd be out for a few hours.  Don't think I'll rest too comfortably - at least at first . . ."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 18, 2003)

Grathis watches the transaction between the faen and the wounded giant with interest.  When Connor steps back, winded, Grathis says, "Very noble of you, Connor.  I hope she is able to recover."

He then starts moving slowly toward the cave entrance, trying to peer into the darkness.  Over his shoulder he asks, "So no one else is certain they saw anything?  What tipped you off that it might be unnatural?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Grathis watches the transaction between the faen and the wounded giant with interest.  When Connor steps back, winded, Grathis says, "Very noble of you, Connor.  I hope she is able to recover."
> 
> He then starts moving slowly toward the cave entrance, trying to peer into the darkness.  Over his shoulder he asks, "So no one else is certain they saw anything?  What tipped you off that it might be unnatural?"



  "Hadn't you heard?" one of the bowman asks in surprise, "Some people have been saying the caverns are haunted.  They've been having cave-ins up here before... but usually only with the miners.  They're saying there are ghosts in there, angry ghosts."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 19, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Grathis watches the transaction between the faen and the wounded giant with interest.  When Connor steps back, winded, Grathis says, "Very noble of you, Connor.  I hope she is able to recover."




"Indeed," says Sanje. "I sense that it is not yet her time."



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> They've been having cave-ins up here before... but usually only with the miners. They're saying there are ghosts in there, angry ghosts."




Sanje looks thoughtful, "Perhaps. I must hold doubts, however. Superstitious workmen always blame ghosts first and people second, if no obvious answer presents itself."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 19, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "Indeed," says Sanje. "I sense that it is not yet her time."
> 
> 
> 
> Sanje looks thoughtful, "Perhaps. I must hold doubts, however. Superstitious workmen always blame ghosts first and people second, if no obvious answer presents itself."




In response, more muttering to himself than anyone in particular, "Too true."

Scinathar looks at them all, then at the sister giant not injured.  "Sirrat, your sister will live, I'm sure Conner knows what he's doing."  He walks around for a few seconds, then speaks again, "What else have any of you seen up here?  Do any of you think that this could have been a trap by somebody else, or did some of you really see a ghost?"

Scinathar walks some more, not really paying any one of them too much attention, more like collecting his own thoughts.  He always keeps close to Mochor, just in case.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

"Remind me to inscribe a rune on you when we settle down for the night, it'll make it easier for you to sleep."
Galen looks about, remembering that the other group had a faen among them too.


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2003)

Connor stays quiet (an obvious sign of his fatigue), and rests for as much time as he is alotted.  If given about an hour, Connor will again transfer wounds from the giantess.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> "Indeed," says Sanje. "I sense that it is not yet her time."



  *When you say this, Aa-Namay's eyes light up.*

"It must be true.  She can't go yet.  We haven't finished everything we set out to do..." tears threaten to fall at her eyes again, and she quickly stops talking.  Her grip on Aa-Ma'ray's body has gone from desperate to supporting.  



			
				WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje looks thoughtful, "Perhaps. I must hold doubts, however. Superstitious workmen always blame ghosts first and people second, if no obvious answer presents itself."



  *The bowman shakes his head.*

"Ghosts or no, I'm not exactly ignorant of the ways of the moutains.  I've been in many caves.  These didn't look bad, and they certainly didn't seem the type to collapse without warning.  'Tis unnatural, is all I'll say.  I'd rather believe it was a ghost than think that someone deliberately set something up," he says.  He speaks the last in a particularly soft voice, not wanting the giantess to overhear.  "Aa-Namay will be in the wardance if she gets a hint that someone real enough to take her anger out on did this.  You can't stop her when she's like that, and she might try to hurt anyone in her way.  Just be careful what you say if you go in to take a look, all right?  Besides, it could be ghosts for all I know."



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar looks at them all, then at the sister giant not injured. "Sirrat, your sister will live, I'm sure Conner knows what he's doing." He walks around for a few seconds, then speaks again, "What else have any of you seen up here? Do any of you think that this could have been a trap by somebody else, or did some of you really see a ghost?"
> 
> Scinathar walks some more, not really paying any one of them too much attention, more like collecting his own thoughts. He always keeps close to Mochor, just in case.



  *Scinathar, while the bowman that is talking to Sanje seems to be taking things mostly in stride, the crossbowman is still scanning the countryside.  Both of those men seem to be brothers.  The bowman is a bit older, with sandy brown hair and the weather-beaten skin that comes from living life out of doors.  His brother looks similar, both are wearing leather jacks and have swords sheathed at their sides.  The second bowman however is looking at you with undisguised distaste, bordering on disgust or even hate.  He looks a bit younger than the other two, but is dressed a bit better, wearing a leather coat, and he has a two battle claws thrust through his belt.  While his nocked bow is pointing toward the ground, you notice he is very tense.  He has an unruly shock of black hair and dark eyes.*

*Aa-Namay smiles at the entire party, but particularly at Connor.  When Scinathat mentions the collapse, tears threaten her eyes again.*

"I saw no ghost...  Aa-Ma'ray though she saw something in the caverns and dashed in with Voes.  I came in just as the ceiling..." she stops herself and shudders at the memory.  The faen man, Voes apparently, finally stands up from behind Aa-Namay.

"I was there when the ceiling fell in.  Aa-Ma'ray pushed me out of the way... I was right next to her when she was pinned," he says, unconsciously tugging at his bloodstained shirt.  "She thought she saw something unusual in the tunnels, as if there were parts of the ruins in them or something.  I didn't get a chance to see much of anything though before the cave-in."

*Connor, only about ten minutes has passed.*


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 21, 2003)

Sanje nods in acknowledgement to the bowman's advice.



			
				Aa-Namay said:
			
		

> "I saw no ghost...  Aa-Ma'ray though she saw something in the caverns and dashed in with Voes.  I came in just as the ceiling..." she stops herself and shudders at the memory.  The faen man, Voes apparently, finally stands up from behind Aa-Namay.
> 
> "I was there when the ceiling fell in.  Aa-Ma'ray pushed me out of the way... I was right next to her when she was pinned," he says, unconsciously tugging at his bloodstained shirt.  "She thought she saw something unusual in the tunnels, as if there were parts of the ruins in them or something.  I didn't get a chance to see much of anything though before the cave-in."




"My natural inclination would be to investigate this matter. There is something unusual going on here; you are not the first team that has encountered an inexplicable collapse," says Sanje. "I have even spoken to one mercenary team that was convinced the magic-seekers they guarded were being pursued by vengeful phantoms. Then there is the root of the matter; it is certainly of unusual nature for a sudden cache of magic to appear where the town has existed peacefully before and encountered nothing, is it not?"

He continues, "The obstacle presented, of course, is that my team has already been commissioned by a wealthy scholar for the simpler purpose of magic-seeking; we cannot simply cease these activities to chase apparitions."

Sanje suddenly looks thoughtful. "However - he _is_ a scholar, and might be interested in what we have to find out. And we are not so much abandoning our duties - you are also magic-seekers, are you not? I suspect there might be much of value in these tunnels."


----------



## Jaik (Sep 21, 2003)

*Assuming Mochor notices the black-haired archer's animosity, he'll try to stay between that bowman and Scinathar without being too obvious about it, watching him out of the corner of his eye so as not to provoke him.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

*The black-haired archer looks at both Scinathar and Mochor a few more times, then puts his arrow away and unstrings his bow.  While Sanje talks to the giants and the other guards, he walks over to the mojh and litorian.*

"Mojh- Sirrat," he says, switching to the polite form of address after a second, biting off his words, "I need you to see something in the cave.  Come with me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje nods in acknowledgement to the bowman's advice.
> 
> "My natural inclination would be to investigate this matter. There is something unusual going on here; you are not the first team that has encountered an inexplicable collapse," says Sanje. "I have even spoken to one mercenary team that was convinced the magic-seekers they guarded were being pursued by vengeful phantoms. Then there is the root of the matter; it is certainly of unusual nature for a sudden cache of magic to appear where the town has existed peacefully before and encountered nothing, is it not?"
> 
> ...



  "Tis fair strange," the older bowman says, "But I'm a guard, and know little of magic and ghosts.  These akashics hired me, my brother, and Telof over there to guard them so that's what we're doing."

*To Sanje's comment about the tunnels, Voes pipes up.*  

"Not everyone want to share what they find, that's why we hired guards...  But then again not everyone wants to die either.  We can look together for a time... after Aa-Ma'ray is healed."


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2003)

If Connor is not rested enough to invoke a full Transfer Wounds, he will cast a diminished one, hoping that the healing will continue to aid the giantess.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The black-haired archer looks at both Scinathar and Mochor a few more times, then puts his arrow away and unstrings his bow.  While Sanje talks to the giants and the other guards, he walks over to the mojh and litorian.*
> 
> "Mojh- Sirrat," he says, switching to the polite form of address after a second, biting off his words, "I need you to see something in the cave.  Come with me."




Scinathar sizes him down, then up, and yawns into the sky, showing his razor sharp teeth.  He also places his quarterstaff in front of him, standing one end into the ground.  Then he looks into the man's eyes, "Sirrat non-mohj, tell me what it is you wish to show me, or do you intend to kill me so no one will see," Scinathar lowers and tilts his head towards the man, "and if you like, tell me in my ear so no one else can hear what you say."

He pauses, and looks around to see what others are doing.  Then yawns again, and his tounge slithers out quickly, flicks in the air, then slithers back into his mouth.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2003)

Galen goes over to the cave-in to see if he could pick up any trace of residual magic with his natural talent. At the same time, he tries to look for clues as to what caused it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

*Connor, you invoke the dimished _transfer wounds_, and watch Aa-Ma'ray's wound close almost entirely.  Her ribs seem almost whole now, and while she's not conscious, seems to be breathing easier.  Aa-Namay breaths a prayer in the giant tongue.*

"Thank you," she says simply.



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> Scinathar sizes him down, then up, and yawns into the sky, showing his razor sharp teeth. He also places his quarterstaff in front of him, standing one end into the ground. Then he looks into the man's eyes, "Sirrat non-mohj, tell me what it is you wish to show me, or do you intend to kill me so no one will see," Scinathar lowers and tilts his head towards the man, "and if you like, tell me in my ear so no one else can hear what you say."
> 
> He pauses, and looks around to see what others are doing. Then yawns again, and his tounge slithers out quickly, flicks in the air, then slithers back into his mouth.



  *The man looks and sees that the other bowmen, both giants, and Voes are otherwise engaged with the other members of your party.  He slips one hand into one of his battleclaws, but then holds it flat against his body with his other hand.  He leans well into strike range, seemingly unafraid.*

"I don't like mojh," he says simply, keeping his voice low, "But I am a fair man.  I thought I saw marks on the walls of the cave, and prints in the dust, and to me they looked like marks from a mojh.  But unless you can move at the speed of thought, I don't think you could have triggered a cave-in from so far away as you were.  And the tracks were far too fresh.  However, if I say my speculations out loud Aa-Namay will gut you like a fish in the time it takes to blink.  So, go into the cave and tell me if one of your kind had anything to do with this, and where it is hiding."  He turns, and sees Galen going into the cave.  "Look, one of your friends is already going in.  We have to catch up before he erases the tracks by accident," he says, cursing under his breath.  

*Galen, you start into the cave, but it is still very dusty, and as dark as a tomb.  You're going to need a light before you get much farther.*


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 24, 2003)

Sanje, catching sight of Galen entering the cave, says, "Hold your movement for this time. We should organize before entering the cave - it might still be dangerous, and it would be the peak of foolishness to be caught in a second roof-collapse unprepared."

He glances over to where Scinathar and the bowman are talking. Noticing the bowman's angry demeanor, he considers for a moment and decides to say nothing.

To the assembled group, Sanje says, "Excellent; we shall enter then. What precautions must we fit ourselves to? Shall we enter here after preparing or try another entrance elsewhere?"

"I have a rope; we should form a line along it so none will be lost in the event of a turn-around, a snuffed light, or if any become trapped behind or under a rock and cannot call for help," he continues in his deep voice, "As for torches, I can provide one, but would prefer to keep both hands free, and I understand some of you might follow this inclination as well." Sanje nods to the bowmen. "Those who don't should carry torches; if we might have a sunrod among us, that could be tied to a pack, and this will be solved. What other advice do you have to offer? Your group is clearly and educated and experienced in the matter, and we have only prepared to explore the surface."

"Are there any here who possess special vision of any sort? They must lead, and if there are none as such, I offer to take the front unless another wishes it. How wide is the cave? Does it ever narrow to perhaps the width of a single individual or less? Double-file or single-file would be my preference."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The man looks and sees that the other bowmen, both giants, and Voes are otherwise engaged with the other members of your party.  He slips one hand into one of his battleclaws, but then holds it flat against his body with his other hand.  He leans well into strike range, seemingly unafraid.*
> 
> "I don't like mojh," he says simply, keeping his voice low, "But I am a fair man.  I thought I saw marks on the walls of the cave, and prints in the dust, and to me they looked like marks from a mojh.  But unless you can move at the speed of thought, I don't think you could have triggered a cave-in from so far away as you were.  And the tracks were far too fresh.  However, if I say my speculations out loud Aa-Namay will gut you like a fish in the time it takes to blink.  So, go into the cave and tell me if one of your kind had anything to do with this, and where it is hiding."  He turns, and sees Galen going into the cave.  "Look, one of your friends is already going in.  We have to catch up before he erases the tracks by accident," he says, cursing under his breath.
> 
> *Galen, you start into the cave, but it is still very dusty, and as dark as a tomb.  You're going to need a light before you get much farther.*




_Whispering_"Not many like my kind, I'm used to it.  Plus, my friend just saved Aa-Namay's sister, so I doubt she will _gut_ me without first asking.  And I thought only her sister and the faen went into the cave, and you archers stayed out here guarding, so how did you see these _marks_?"

Scinathar takes a step back and stands a step behind Mochor's left shoulder.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 24, 2003)

_Too much talking and planning_, Grathis thinks to himself.  _Caution is okay, but overplanning leads to hesitancy when the unexpected happens._

"My eyes can see better than a human in poor lighting," Grathis says.  "I will lead the way in.  Will someone carry a torch behind me so that I can wield my weapons, or must I do that as well?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by *ES2*:
> _"Not many like my kind, I'm used to it. Plus, my friend just saved Aa-Namay's sister, so I doubt she will gut me without first asking. And I thought only her sister and the faen went into the cave, and you archers stayed out here guarding, so how did you see these _marks?_"_



  "I saw them right after we pulled Aa-Maray out.  Some on the wall, and some in the dust, like the mojh had been hiding further down the passage and ran just after the cave-in," he whispers back.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 24, 2003)

"If you give me a moment to rearrange my runic pathways, I should be able to conjure a globe of light. It wouldn't last long, but I'd prefer that to carrying a torch."


----------



## ES2 (Sep 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "I saw them right after we pulled Aa-Maray out.  Some on the wall, and some in the dust, like the mojh had been hiding further down the passage and ran just after the cave-in," he whispers back.




Scinathar then walks away from the bowman and heads on over to Sanje and Grathis, and motions for Mochor to bring the bowman with him.  

Arriving in front of them both, "Let me enter first, I can see in the dark better than most.  There is something about this that interests me."  He pauses, looks at Mochor, then continues, "Your light will be beneficial as a backup, so bring it along."

Scinathar reaches out with is hand, "Let's tie that rope around my waist......just in case."  When he finishes he looks hard at the hostile bowman.  "And he," - pointing at the bowman, "will stand next to you Sirrat Sanje as we enter, and Mochor behind him.....just in case."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

*Since people are inpatient to enter the cave, Galen's idea to wait for him to be able to create light is put aside.  Mochor lights a torch, and the caving party wraps a rope around their waist as well as to each other.  Scinathar is in front, with Grathis behind, then Galen, Sanje, Telof the bowman, and Mochor.  The others stay outside to keep watch... unless they want to join the exploratory party.*

*As you go in you all see dust thick in the air, but through that you can see that this seems to be a natural passage, rather than a mined passage.  About thirty feet into it you see the cave-in.  There must have been two branches to this passage, but now one is firmly caved-in.  There's a splash of blood on the wall, and some disturbed rocks and drag marks; this must be from where they pulled Aa-Ma'ray.*

*Galen, as you're inspecting the site of the cave-in, an unusual bit of rock catches your eye.  Picking it up, it seems to be a part of a wall.  One side is carved, and the other is smooth, though the edges are jagged.  The carved side has symbols of snowflakes, billows of air, and pine trees on it.  It shimmers very fairly in the torchlight, as if there are flecks of something shiney in the otherwise gray stone.*

*Scinathar, Telof moves the whole group very slowly down the passage and has you halt about another fifteen feet further away from the cave-in site.  There is a crack in the rock, not wide enough to hold a human, but someone either very slender or very small could have fit in there.  In the dust you can clearly see some footprints.  They're somewhat smudged, but what is telling is the between the footprints there is another smudge at regular intervals... such as a tail hitting the ground in between strides.  At the edge of the crack, you can see light scraches into the stone, four of them, about what a hand with very sharp claws would make.  As you peer inside, you find something startling.  There is a length of gray rope, the color of the walls, on the end of which is a piton.*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2003)

Galen picks up the rock and puts it inside his backpack, intent on researching it further at a later time. He has a sneaking suspicion that the images aren't just paintings...


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 29, 2003)

Sanje notices Galen picking up the rock. "Ah, excellent. We've made progress already. What is that you've found?"


----------



## Jaik (Sep 29, 2003)

Mochor tries to stay close to the front of the group to be close to his charge, trying to watch in all directions at once, especially at the human who led his charge into a tunnel which has already collapsed once...Every sense alert (Sense the Unseen), Mochor looks up and down the tunnel...


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2003)

Connor rested from his casting while the others explored the inside of the cavern.  Although he desperately wanted to go inside, he wasn't willing to risk missing something important as he explored because he was tired.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2003)

"A rock with inscriptions detailing forces of nature, mostly the kind of which could erode stone."


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 30, 2003)

"Interesting. Do you think they might have been magical in nature? Do we have a manner of determining this fact? If they are indeed magical, it seems that this was no accident."


----------



## ES2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Scinathar speaks a few quick words in Draconic when he notices the crack, then raises his hand to stop everyones progression.  Others will see him staring at that section of the wall, then he begins waiving his arm forward for the others to see.

"Seems this is no accident after all.  Sirrat bowman, seems you are correct in your assumption.  We need Conner to enter this crack and check it out.  He's small enough to fit into it."

Scinathar then looks back at the group, waiting for further actions.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2003)

"Yes, they might very well be. But I can't really work magic when we are moving around, so I was delaying until we would be out of the cave.
But if we stay still for a moment, I can see if it holds magic."
If the group agrees to stay put for a moment, Galen casts _detect magic_. He first inspects the rock he found, and then takes a look around the cave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

*Telof nods sharply, his face grim as he calls out for Connor to come in.*

*Connor, you hear your name called from inside the passage.*

*Galen, the stone is very faintly magical, with some abjuration and some transmutation, casting your gaze over the passage, you see a faint hint of magic from farther down the passage, towards where the tracks were headed.*


----------



## ES2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Use Detect Magic ability in the cave and crack.


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2003)

Connor shook his head, unwilling to really get up and see what was going on . . . but then his curiousity got the better of him and he stood.  Brushing himself off, he told the giantesses, "There must be something they need a hand will, I'll come back as soon as I'm able.  Rest easy and watch over her."

Connor made sure his gear was in place and headed into the tunnel.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2003)

"The rock contains abjurative and transmutative magic, but I can't be sure what it's been used for."
Galen turns his gaze towards the direction where the tracks are headed.
"And it seems our runaway holds some magic too."


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 4, 2003)

As Connor enters, Sanje gestures to the passageway. "Connor, we are of the idea that someone caused this cave-in purposefully. We need your magical skills and your size to check the passage. If you can, clear some rocks so others can follow."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

*Scinathar, you see the same as what Galen saw.*

*Conner, about 45ft down the tunnel, 15ft feet away from the cave-in, the party is standing, waists roped together, looking at a crack in the wall.  It would be a tight squeeze for most people; they'd either have to be very thin or a faen.*

*Sanje, the crack in the wall isn't blocked up with rocks, it's a good, solid narrow fissure in the wall that goes into a very small chamber.  Widening it would be impossible without tools or magic.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

"Okey-do, what's up?  You want me to crawl through there and take a look around?" Connor asked.  He looked to the more outdoors skilled members of the group, "Has some else traveled in through this space recently?  I guess what I'm asking is should I expect trouble?"


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 6, 2003)

"You are correct," says Sanje. "We think a saboteur, perhaps another faen by a judge of sizes, has caused this cave-in, so indeed, there may have been another. I must admit, I feel uncomfortable allowing you to go in alone; yet, I also can think of little we can do to protect you from harm."


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 1/7 (6 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				WizWrm said:
			
		

> "You are correct," says Sanje. "We think a saboteur, perhaps another faen by a judge of sizes, has caused this cave-in, so indeed, there may have been another. I must admit, I feel uncomfortable allowing you to go in alone; yet, I also can think of little we can do to protect you from harm."




"I can't shrink you or make the opening bigger with my magics, so I guess the best I could ask for is to cover me from the opening.  I feel pretty weakened from aided the giantess, but I'm willing to give it a go," Connor said as he looked into the fissure.  He inspected a moment or two from that perspective before climbing through the fissure and having a look around.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 6, 2003)

Grathis watches the discussion with Connor transpire.  Though he tries not to admit it to himself, he's a bit concerned watching the weakened faen climb into the fissure.  From what the others have said, there is likely the work of a sabateur in this cave.  Worse, a magical sabateur.

He splits his attention between Connor and the rest of the cave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2003)

*Connor, it's a tall, narrow fissure that leads to a tall, narrow chamber.  It's about three feet square and nine feet tall.  On the floor is a pile of gray rope with a piton at one end.  The rope is nearly the same color as the walls and would be very difficult to spot unless you were close.*

*Scinathar, after watching Connor get through, you think that you might be able to squeeze in.  You'd probably lose a few scales doing it, and it would take some struggle, but it should be possible.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Connor, it's a tall, narrow fissure that leads to a tall, narrow chamber.  It's about three feet square and nine feet tall.  On the floor is a pile of gray rope with a piton at one end.  The rope is nearly the same color as the walls and would be very difficult to spot unless you were close.*




Connor took his time looking around the narrow fissure, careful within these unfamiliar surroundings.  He was also unusually quite, fatigue and the hope that his silence will allow the others watching over him better opportunity to sense danger.   Connor was all smiles however and seemed excited to be exploring.

He inspected the rope and piton, looking up above from the ropes location to see if perhaps they had been dropped from above.  Connor then looked beyond where the rope lay, to see if it was necessary to get across some point in the chamber beyond.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2003)

*Connor, from your angle you can see that there's small thin piece of metal that's been put into the ceiling.  It's curved, like a mostly closed hook.  They're large enough to hold the rope.  Now that you've spotted this one, you look outside the crevise, into the main passageway, and see a few more near the ceiling and close to the wall.  The hook-things seem to be going back toward the site of the cave-in.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2003)

Connor noted the closed hooks and the rope and piton the same color as the walls and said quietly, "There's something funny going on here." 

He then moved back to the fissure and, crouching, explained what it noticed from inside the fissure.  " . . . and it looks like the hook things lead back to the cave-in, or from it,"  Connor finished.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 7, 2003)

"It is, then, most definitely an intentional cave-in," says Sanje. "Our immediate goal, then, must be to find the one who has caused this malefaction."

He scans the assembled group, his gaze falling on each member of the team. "I must ask some sensitive questions if we are to reach the heart of this matter. It is the nature of such questions. I do not mean to offend."

"Have any among us acquired any enemies recently? I understand we all garner enemies, but few wish to kill us in so elaborate and spectacular a manner. Additionally, had you much success in your search? Was there something you found, or knew perhaps, that might have inspired this attack?"

"I will begin by answering this question for myself, since I understand that it may be a difficult topic to approach. I would not have you reveal anything about yourselves that I would not reveal about myself; though I must believe and hope that my enemies have not made such an elaborate scheme in striking against you. There _are_ those who have fallen along my way, but none without a cause warranting it, and I believe this may be understood by all present, for such is the nature of such a dangerous profession, and such is the nature of death. Yet, there are many who would resent me for it. I know of only one, however, that may have it within him to pursue me further. I shall give the name - Najudal the Gray-Snout. He is, quite simply, a disciple of revenge, much as I exist a follower in the cause of death."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2003)

"I can only think of the bandits we ran across when we were with the caravan, but I doubt they'd go to the trouble of doing all this, much less getting it done so soon."


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2003)

After explaining what he saw so far to the rest of his companions, Connor cautiously walked back beyond the rope to examine the rest of the area.  He looked into the chamber beyond the fissure, watching for signs of activity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

*Sanje, Telof shakes his head at your comment.*

"We've been looking for about a week and a half, and haven't found a huge amount of things.  Since we've been coming up this back way, we haven't run into too many people.  Of course, I'm just a hired guard.  I don't know what enemies the giants or Voes have."

*Connor, the chamber you are in is small, you've seen all there seems to be able to be seen in here.*

*Grathis and Mochor, you hear a cry from outside.  It sounds like someone is in pain and you hear an inhuman scream of rage.*


----------



## Jaik (Oct 9, 2003)

"Outside!  Quickly!"  Mochor moves to the rear of the party, heading outside to confront the newest menace and place himself between it and his charge.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 9, 2003)

Grathis feels the surge of pent-up adrenaline release.  He bares his fangs and lets out a deep, throaty snarl.  Heedless of the others, he sprints toward the source of the cry.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2003)

A smile crosses Galen's face. "Ah... I think I'll go and make myself some enemies."

He brandishes his quarterstaff in a defensive position and starts heading out. As he goes, he starts tugging at the rope connecting him to the rest of the tunnel party.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 10, 2003)

Sanje nods to the bowman.

At Grathis' snarl and Mochor's call, he unhesitatingly reaches for his sword and shield, briefly slashing at the rope before rushing outside after the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 10, 2003)

Grathis' snarl turns to a loud bark of frustration when he realizes that he's still tied to the others.  He tears through the rope with his sharp fangs as quickly as possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

*After the untying, through fingers, swords, or teeth you all carefully run through the passageway, trying not to bang into anyone as you dash through the narrow cave.  You emerge into the sunlight into a confusing and harrowing scene.*

*An utterly enormous ram, far larger than any normal beast of that type has the right to be, is bounding around like mad, several wounds in its flank.  It is pursued by two big wolves, while two more wolves attack the others outside the cave.  The two sandy-haired bowmen are down, one with his throat torn out and the other with his neck at a distinctly unhealthy angle.*

*Voes, the faen man, is practically kneeling on Aa-Ma'ray's body, firing his crossbow at one wolf as it runs at him from the side.  Aa-Namay is in a half crouch in front of her sister's body.  With the same inhuman screaming that you heard before she slams the ground with her fist, causing the ground to shudder and the wolf in front of her to tumble to the ground.*

*The ram thunders right through the battleground, leaping over the prone giantess, followed by two other wolves hot on its trail.*


----------



## Jaik (Oct 10, 2003)

Mochor spins to face Scinathar.  "You stay in the cave mouth!"  He then runs to stand near the fallen Giantess, taking a defensive stance and keeping an eye on the cave's entrance.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2003)

Connor reviewed the interior of the small fissure, and said back to his companions beyond, "Well, that's about it in here, guys . . . guys?"  Looking back through the fissure and noting everyone had left, Connor climbed through the gap and headed toward the entrance to see where everyone left.

"How come I'm always the last person to . . . oh, my . . ." Connor said, frozen by the sight before him.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 11, 2003)

Sanje glances over the scene quickly. Noting the attacking wolves, he holds his sword in the air, shield presented forward, and charges the wolf nearest the two giants.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2003)

Grathis spits out the shreds of rope as he reaches the cave mouth and takes in the scene.  Without hesistation, he charges the nearest wolf.

[ooc - charge attack if possible with morningstar; shield in off hand]


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2003)

Galen digs a bag full of sand from his pouch, starting to incantate words as soon as his hand reaches it. A few more words and a rune quickly scetched over the bag cause it to moisten.
The runethane throws the bag with one last shouted word towards the wolf charging at Voes. As it flies, the bag changes into a large patch of mud.

*OoC:* That's a spell-completion item with _mudball_ on it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2003)

*Sanje charges the wolf next to Aa-Namay.  It struggles to its feet and tries to bite you, but you thrust your sheild forward and it chomps on metal.  You swing strongly and bite deep into the big wolf's shoulder with your bastard sword, cutting deeply and leaving a bloody wound.*

*Grathis, the wolf charging Voes is the closest, and he's only a step away.  The faen's crossbow landed a solid hit just a moment before.  You lunge in, morning star swinging and fangs bared.  Your swing goes wide, but it was mearly a distraction for your teeth.  Tussling with the big wolf fang to fang you rip a terrible wound in its throat.  It tries to turn and bite you, but its fangs are feeble compared to yours.*

*Galen's _mudball_ flies wide, splattering on the ground beyond the wolf-beast.*

*Mochor steps in front of both giants, presenting himself as a target to protect both of them from harm.*

*Connor, you recognized the beasts as _spoiler_


Spoiler



worgs, intelligent and evil wolves that live for the hunt, and aren't afraid to hunt humanoids.  If you flee, they might track you for days or weeks to reclaim what they feel is their rightful prey.


_spoiler_*

*Scinathar waits and watches and notices that the two wolves chasing the big ram have managed to do some significant damage to the beast.  Its live is measured in minutes, if that.*

[OOC:  Sanje rolled a 14 + 4, and then an 8 + 4 for damage, and the wolf-beast missed terribly.  Grathis rolled a 3 to attack on his morning star but then a crit on his bite, doing 15 points of damage.]


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 13, 2003)

Sanje steps to leave Voes and Aa-Namay enough room to attack, but keeps as close to the fallen giantess as possible. He brings his sword across for a backhanded slash at the wolf.


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2003)

Connor invokes _Seeker_ (+2 to hit and damage on next attack) and readies his staff, unwilling to participate too deeply in the combat in his weakened condition (7 hps total, 6 subdual).

He will strike at any worg that come at him looking for a snack.

"These worgs are definitely dangerous . . . and intelligent, too.  Be careful," Conner called to the others as he looked around for anyhting else unusual.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 13, 2003)

Grathis' spirit soars as he tastes his enemy's warm blood, feels it flowing down his neck.  _Or what was that Connor was shouting...worgs...intelligent?  Yes,_ he thinks, _they're intelligent.  I can smell it's fear of me...of death. _ 

He continues to snarl deeply while attempting to rip out the worg's throat.  He will also try to crush the beast with his morningstar.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2003)

"Need to brush up my throwing..." Galen grunts. He moves his hand over his chest, leaving behind a rune that glows for a moment and forms the image of an armor over him before disappearing. He then moves in to assist Grathis with his worg.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

*Sanje slashes again at the worg, opening up another gash on its shoulder.  The worg snaps back at him, but its injuries seem to leave it weak and confused.  Mochor snaps out a fist at it, but its injured staggerings make it difficult to land a blow.*

*Grathis swings his morningstar and bashes the worg's head in, his teeth ripping its throat on its way down.  Galen arrives too take to help with this one.*

*Connor and Scinathar say within the protected cave entrance, watching and waiting.*

*However, the giant ram seems to have succumbed to the fangs of the other two worgs, who now turn and spring at the party, fangs bared and eyes glowing with hate. They howl menacingly as they bound toward you.*

*Just outside of the cave, Telof fires his bow at the worg near Sanje and Mochor and wounds it further.  Voes fires at one of the running worgs and scratches it.  Aa-Namay takes out a large club and seems to be ready to whack the first worg that approaches her or her sister.*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 15, 2003)

Galen raises his staff above his head and brings it down with a swing.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 15, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Grathis swings his morningstar and bashes the worg's head in, his teeth ripping its throat on its way down.  Galen arrives too take to help with this one.*




Grathis twists his head sharply and hears the satisfying snap of the worg's neck breaking between his teeth.  He drops the limp body and looks for another foul beast.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *However, the giant ram seems to have succumbed to the fangs of the other two worgs, who now turn and spring at the party, fangs bared and eyes glowing with hate. They howl menacingly as they bound toward you.*




Grathis howls right back at them, a fine spray of worg blood issuing forth from his own mouth.  He quickly moves to intercept one of the incoming worgs.

[ooc - full attack one if possible, otherwise charge attack the closest with his morningstar.]


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 15, 2003)

Sanje steps forward, planting his foot to give him momentum for a third swing across the worg's torso.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2003)

*Galen moves alongside Grathis, meeting the charging worg and swinging his quarterstaff down on its head, dealing it a mightly blow.  Grathis charges, howling his bloodlust and fury, but his wild swing goes over the worg's head.*

*Sanje's backslash nearly lays the worg's throat open, and it collapses in a gurgle of blood.*

*The charging worg snaps his teeth at Sanje's greaves, but his teeth slide away.  The one next to Grathis savages the sibeccai, clamping his teeth down on his neck and shoulder and dragging him to the ground.*

*Mochor and Aa-Namay swing at the charging worg, the giantess missing it by a hair and Mochor's missing by a slightly wider margin.*

*Telof's arrow goes wide as he tries to hit the one next to Aa-Namay, but Voes' arrow hits the one that drug Grathis down, scratching it.*

*Connor and Scinathar continue to watch and wait carefully at the entrance to the cave.*

[OOC:  Galen got a good solid hit, but I rolled a 1 for Grathis.  Grathis, you take 10 points of damage, and are tripped.  Sanje got a good hit, and killed the worg very dead.  Mochor, sorry, I rolled a 6.]


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 20, 2003)

Sanje moves to flank the worg attacking Grathis, slicing his bastard sword at it in an attempt to buy Grathis time to get up.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2003)

Galen changes his grip on the staff and drives the tip of it at the worg's rib cage.


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Would _Seeker (+2 to hit and damage on next attack) apply to a spell cast and targeted (i.e. a mudball spell)?  If so, Connor will look to target a creature that would give him the best advantage to hit (assuming there was one - i.e. unengaged, no cover, etc.)._


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 22, 2003)

Grathis snarls in fury and pain at the terrific wound inflicted by the worg.  He attempts to rise and pummel it again with his morningstar.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 22, 2003)

Mochor spins to keep the wolf in sight, keeping his place near the fallen Giantess.  He rolls his shoulders and opens and closes his hands in preparation of the next charge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

*Sanje moves in and slashes at the worg next to Grathis, digging deep and drawing dark blood to stain the worg's fur.*

*Galen's quarterstaff hits the dirt at the worg's feet.*

*Grathis jumps up and swings his morningstar, slamming it into the worg's side and drawing a yip of protest.*

*Connor, you see no clear way to throw your spell, so you hold, waiting for a clear shot.*

*Mochor snap-kicks at the snarling worg with one foot, and lashes his fist out to deal the worg a mighty blow to the jaw.  Both hit solidly, and you hear something _snap_ under your blows.  The worg whines, then howls at you, only to have its jaw filled with Aa-Namay's club.  The giantess' club fells the badly-weakened worg, and it thumps in the dust next to Aa-Ma'ray's body.  Aa-Namay gives the litorian a look of gratitude.*

*Telof's arrow thunks into the worg, but Voes' goes wide.  Scinathar loads and fires his crossbow, but in trying to not hit the others, it misses.*

*The last remaining worg, its body bloody and nearly broken, turns and bites Sanje's leg.  It tries to jerk him off balance, but lacks the strength.*

[OOC:  Sanje, a good hit and 11 points of damage to the worg.  Sorry Galen, I rolled a 2.  Grathis, a decent hit, and normal damage, 8 points total.  Mochor, two excellent hits with flurry of blows, followed up by rolling nearly max damage, total of 15.  Sanje, take 6 points of damage.]


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 26, 2003)

Sanje winces in pain and shifts his weight to his uninjured leg. He swings his sword down and around for a roundhouse slash across the last worg.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 27, 2003)

Galen keeps the tip of his staff at the ground for a moment, shifting his grip, and then snaps it up towards the worg's underside.


----------



## Jaik (Oct 27, 2003)

Mochor moves to finish off the last Worg, eager to end the battle.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2003)

Connor stays out of the way, and marvels at the abilities of his recent companions.  A worthy group to be traveling with indeed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Scinathar, mojh 1*

If the last worg is still thrashing when Scinathar's turn comes up again he will try to hit it with another crossbow bolt.  He will only fire if he can get a clear shot from the entrance, not wanting to hit his companions.

((OOC all caught up reading and ready to jump in ))


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2003)

Grinning through his own pain, Grathis savors the thrill of combat.  He will do what he can with morningstar and fang to finish the remaining worg.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

*Sanje slashes at the worg, slashing its throat.  It goes down gurgling on its own blood.  The others bring their attacks up short.  Voes and Telof go running to the fallen bowmen, but as Voes gets there his face goes white.  He turns to the side and is violently sick, and even Telof looks shaken.  He turns back to the party and shakes his head; the other two must be dead.*

*Aa-Namay's face is sorrowful, but she seems reluctant to leave her fallen sister.*

"Thank you," she says, glancing back at the fallen worgs and bowmen.  "You have truly been our protectors today."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2003)

Scinathar walks over to Mochor and Aa-Namay, removing the bolt from his loaded crossbow and storing both of them away.  It claps Mochor on the shoulder giving him a look of approval before turning to Aa-Namay, "Sirrat Aa-Namay we are deeply sorry that we were not able to come quick enough once more.  These foul beasts are certainly suspicious attacking so soon after the cave in." _I wonder if the cave-in alerted them that food might be in the area, or if something drove them to attack and finish off the work it had started with the collapse._ the suspicious Mojh thinks to itself.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 1, 2003)

Sanje glances over the fallen.

"What has occured that that made these worgs attack? Indeed, what was the ram? I am not familiar with such creatures - are they common in the mountains?"

He nods in acknowledgement to Connor. "And you said these worgs are intelligent. Were they hunting prey, perhaps, or did they have another motive in mind? I am of a suspicion, considering that only recently your group's caving efforts were sabotaged of a fatal nature."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 1, 2003)

Galen crouches down to look at the worg at his feet, looking at it and trying to see the magical pattern which makes it up. But still too lacking in magic, he can't discern it and instead decides to go and see if the ram is still alive.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 2, 2003)

With worg blood congealing in the fur of his snout and neck, Grathis is a terrible sight.  Worse yet is the deep bite wound in his own shoulder.  Grathis briefly notes the presence of blood running down his arm.

"Grrrr...a fine battle!" he says.

His eyes become slightly unfocused and he slides to the ground.  

"Perhaps I should change my name to the Thrice-Bitten," he says.  "If any of you have any skill at healing, I could use some attention...after the others are cared for, of course."

He closes his eyes and brings his breathing back under control, deliberately shutting out the throbbing pain.


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I should change my name to the Thrice-Bitten," he says.  "If any of you have any skill at healing, I could use some attention...after the others are cared for, of course."




"I will need an hour or two of rest before I can try to take care of anyone's wounds with my magic," Connor said as he walked from the cave entrance and looked around at the carnage, unable to take his eyes from it.  "Though if some one has some first aid skill, they should take the first steps."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2003)

Galen speaks as he continues his inspectation on the ram.
"I could produce a healing spell, but I'd need at least an hour to prepare my runic pathways correctly to do so."


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 3, 2003)

Sanje nods. "I have skill in this area." Having said this, he sets about binding Grathis' and his own wounds.

"I would still like to understand the underlying reason here. Telof, could you inform us as to what occured prior to our arrival?"

Heal +5, starting long-term care, I guess.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

*Telof shakes his head at you Sanje*

"I was in the cave with you, how would I know?"

*Galen, the ram is quite dead, it's throat ripped out and some gashes in its flanks.  Aside from being abnormally large and heavy-boned, it seems normal enough.*

*Grathis, Sanje's binding of your wounds gives you a bit of relief from the pain.*

"I am not entirely sure what happened.  The ram ran up the mountainside, right past the cave, being chased by four worgs.  When the ram ran right through the middle of us, we hoped the worgs would just run on by, though Wils and Teron were ready.  But they weren't fast enough, and two of the worgs just ripped them open," Aa-Namay says, her expression sorrowful.  "I can only thank you again for your help.  We are in your debt."

"But if you wouldn't mind helping a bit more, we must bury the dead," Voes pipes up, putting away his crossbow.  He hangs his head in sorrow as he goes over to the two bowmen, beginning to chant quietly.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 3, 2003)

Mochor searches about until he finds a shovel, then follows to the bodies, beginning to softly sing his people's charms of sorrow and thanks.  "They were brave men.  I only wish I had been faster, or more alert..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2003)

"Aa-Namay, certainly we will help with the grim task before us."  Scinathar says before he joins Mochor in his search for a shovel.  He works quietly beside the Oathsworn, marvelling again at him and his dedication.  He also waits impatiently for Galen and Sanje's investigations of the creatures, hoping that they can find a lead on who or what is set on attacking the giantess and her sister.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2003)

Connor will wander over to the worgs and look at them for any former magical effects (through the use of a _Detect Magic_).  Staring at the creatures bleeding out and the injured and dead nearby made Connor feel like he wsa looking a cart wreck, unable to avert his eyes from the death around him.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2003)

"Thank you, Sanje," Grathis says as he tests his shoulder under the bandages.  "Should hold for now."

He gets up and wanders over to where Scinathar and Mochor are digging graves to offer whatever help he can.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2003)

"I don't see anything out of normal on the ram," Galen says, "but somebody with the skills might want to recover the meat, no need to waste it."
The runethane then finds himself a clear spot where to sit and closes his eyes. He starts slowly tracing the energy paths running through him, just like Na-Gerach taught him. 

*OoC:* Changing Compelling Command to Lesser Transfer Wounds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

*Mochor, Aa-Namay, and Voes all raise their voices in a song of sorrow as they dig with help from Telof, Scinathar, and Grathis.  The soil isn't as thin as was feared, though removing rocks is necessary to make deep enough graves.  It takes about an hour's work to make the two resting places.  Aa-Namay gently lays the two bodies inside, and says a few prayers commending their bravery and loyalty before helping the others put the dirt back in.  The stones you all pile on top to discourage scavengers.*

*After you're finished, Aa-Namay goes back to her sister's body.  A few minutes later she gives a shout of joy; Aa-Ma'ray is awake!*

*Connor, the worgs are unmagical, as far as you can tell.*

*Galen, before they're finished with making the graves, you feel your pathways finally snap into place into their new pattern.*


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2003)

Galen gets up and dusts his clothes.
"Who of us-" his sentence is cut short by Aa-Namay's cry of joy. He smiles, happy that even though lives were lost, at least one was saved.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

Once the grim task is finished Scinathar will survey things around the battleground.  Particularily the creatures which attacked.  He will try to descern if there is any trace of magic that the others may have missed.  When Aa-Namay reports on her sister's condition he will join the others, though he will hover around the back with Mochor trying to get the Oathsworn a little away from the others.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 7, 2003)

Mochor will allow himself to be draw a little away from the group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Scinathar, mojh*

Once he and Mochor are a little ways away from the others, Scinathar will talk to him in a hushed voice. "I really don't think that these creatures were an accident.  The cave in turned out to be planned and these worgs are supposed to be intelligent.  Someone is trying to hurt stop people from going into this cave in particular.  But our mission is to protect Connor in his search for magic items on the surface.  So should we even be investigating this?  I know I am curious."


----------



## Jaik (Nov 8, 2003)

"Perhaps our official mission is to protect Connor in his own mission, but if someone is this determined to harm treasure hunters, perhaps whatever is in that cave is also worthy of Connor's time, and therefore ours as well.  Even if not, perhaps this mysterious assailant is not too choosy and will attack us as well once we enter the ruins.  In any case, the Giants seem to be good people and it is a worthy task to help them in its own right.  However, whatever course you choose, I will follow and protect you."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 8, 2003)

After a moment passes and everybody has a chance to be happy for Aa-ma'ray's recovery, Galen clears his throat.
"As I was saying, who of us is hurt the worst? I can now imbue a person with minor healing."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> After a moment passes and everybody has a chance to be happy for Aa-ma'ray's recovery, Galen clears his throat.
> "As I was saying, who of us is hurt the worst? I can now imbue a person with minor healing."





Grathis looks up at Galen.  His shoulder has been badly torn and his fur is matted with blood (though a good deal belonged to a worg).  The luster in the sibbecai's eyes has dulled considerably since the fight ended.

"I'm a bit roughed up," he says wearily.  "Check on the others first, though.  I can keep up like this if need be."

[ooc - Grathis is down 10 points, currently at 2hp.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

Scinathar answers Mochor in a quiet voice, "I only wanted your opinion friend, given that we are just hired as body guards it would seem prudent to protect Connor in whatever mission he chooses to engage in.  So I agree if that is the direction he chooses then we shall continue to provide backup."


----------



## Keia (Nov 10, 2003)

Connor is quite happy to rest again, near the giants while the others worked on the graves - once he tore his eyes away from all of the death.  He was quiet and subdued afterward and waited to regain his strength so he could help heal the others.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> After you're finished, Aa-Namay goes back to her sister's body.  A few minutes later she gives a shout of joy; Aa-Ma'ray is awake!




Connor checked on the status of the newly awakened giant and cautioned her to take it easy for a while, until he could provide more aid.  Otherwise, Connor rested, though he had a smile on his face now . . . he had saved someone.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 10, 2003)

"I am the other of our party injured," says Sanje. "Though it may be that you wish to expend your healing upon Aa-Ma'ray."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2003)

Galen shakes his head in answer to Sanje's words.
"I believe Aa-Ma'ray will gain more from a healing rune I can grant. It won't quickly heal wounds, but should speed up natural healing bya noticeable amount.
That's why I'd rather spend my instant healing on somebody who might be needed to guard the rest of us others."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*Aa-Namay goes and speaks with her sister for a few minutes, then straightens suddenly, as if in alarm, and gestures for you all to come over.  Aa-Ma'ray is pale, and her wound is still fresh, but supported by her sister, she begins to speak.*

"Please, I must thank you, you have done so much for us.  How can we repay you for the deeds you have done?  You rescued me from my own folley and saved my sister as well," she says, her breath catching a bit.  "I shouldn't have gone into the cave, I know, but I thought I had seen... something in there.  A bit of rock, something shiny, like silver in the sun, but down a tunnel.  A thought it was a clue of some sort..."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2003)

"A stone? Do you mean this?"
Galen produces the rune-covered stone he found earlier from the cave and presents it to the giantess.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2003)

Scinathar joins the group as they answer Aa-Namay's summons.  At her words of a clue, he watches Galen produce the stone.  Such magics have always intrigued the Mojh and one day he would like to pursue such a calling.  Perhaps on this journey he may find himself on the path he was destined for.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Dalamar, Aa-Ma'ray looks at the stone and nods slowly.*

"Something like that yes.  But I could have sworn there was something else further down the tunnel.  I suppose I won't know now.  Perhaps the other tunnel has something in it...  I can only hope I wasn't wounded in vain.*


----------



## Jaik (Nov 25, 2003)

Mochor turns from watching the surroundings for danger to face the Giantess.  "Other tunnel?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Aa-Ma'ray turns to the litorian.*

"Yes, there were two passages in there, but I think only the one was closed off by the cave-in.  There might be something down the other one-" she breaks off for a second with a grimice of pain, "but I can't be the one to explore it now."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 26, 2003)

"I think we all may need to wait a bit before exploring this other tunnel.  After that last battle, I think that some of our team might be needing to rest prior to continuing. Perhaps with a bit of recovery we can all move in together." Scinathar says, taking to heart Mochor's words about helping Connor as much as we can in whatever he chooses to do.


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2003)

Connor shook himself out of the funk of his first battle. returning to the fast talking, very talkative companion of earlier . . . "Perhaps setting up camp would be the best idea.  Something defensible, yet still well within sight of the cave opening.  With a few hours rest, I can work on lessening the wounds of some of you and speed the healing process.  With some rest, most of those ills could be gone as early as tomorrow morning.  Of course, some may not be, though that may be more a product of my ability to heal the wounds around and not anything other reason, though there could be other reasons, such as . . ." Connor paused, looking around, then asked, "though I would be necessarily in the know on this.  Is this feasible to set up near here?"


----------



## Jaik (Nov 26, 2003)

"Why not camp in the cave itself?  The tunnel further in may be dangerous, but the initial opening should be sturdy enough, and it will be much more defensible than here in the open..."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2003)

"Seems you're the one who's hurt the worst, Grathis. I'm not sure how well this works, healing isn't really my specialty."
Galen slowly draws a rune over Grathis's torn shoulder and pronounces it out loud (Transfer Wounds, Lesser).


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 27, 2003)

Grathis watches with interest as Galen draws his magical rune over his injured shoulder.  He feels the pain lessen as the gashes seal shut.

"My thanks, Galen," Grathis says.  "I think I'll be in much better shape to help protect the camp should more problems arise."

To everyone, Grathis says, "I agree that rest might be best right now.  The cave entrance would offer some security..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2003)

*Telof nods when the suggestion is made to make camp.*

"I'm a bit leary of camping in the cave mouth, but with all of us around, I think we can take on any good number of things outside the cave mouth.  You'd have to be pretty daft to take us all on at once," he says.  The giant sisters nod, and Voes goes to retrieve their backpacks and tents.

"A good fire and some food would do everyone good now I think, though I think we want someone on watch at all times," the faen suggests diffidently, as he starts pulling the tents out of their bags.

[OOC:  5+1 for a total of 6 points of healing to Grathis.  Galen takes 3 points of subdual]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2003)

"A night out... Hope the weather stays good."
Galen unstraps his bedroll and finds a place that looks comfortable enough for sleeping.
"I'll take the first watch. Did anyone bring any firewood?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

"I didnt bring any, but I will help any who search for some.  I wouldnt mind taking a look around the area outside the tunnel in any case.  Just to make sure that our location is indeed safe for now."  Scinathar offers.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 28, 2003)

Mochor says nothing, but will accompany Scinathar if he decides to leave the camp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

*Scinathar and Mochor search around the area, and find no more unpleasent surprises.  However, there are actually a few pleasent surprises in the offering.  While searching around, the two find some of the ruins Javdak was talking about a ways away from the camp site.  They're mostly gone, only faint outlines of rooms from a few stones on the ground, but definitely the work of intelligent hands.*  

*Searching them in the fading light of late afternoon, Scinathar finds what seems to be a small bowl made of red glass, mostly buried in the soil.  There's a faint imprint of a sun rune on the bottom.  Mochor finds what seems to be a finely crafted wooden spoon hidden in the hollow of a rock.  Neatly carved with simple, clean lines, it shows no signs of rot.  The mojh notices that both are magical, though it couldn't tell it until both were brought out of their hiding places.*

*If they're so inclined, they can find a decent amount of firewood too in their wanderings.*

*Telof offers to take the second watch, while Voes says he'll take the third.  But in the meantime, they help set up camp, and Voes starts a stew going.  Aa-Namay warms water and takes out soapcloth to cleanse both herself and her sister.  She offers some to any who wish it.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2003)

Scinathar is very proud of their find, especially since he feels that is what they were hired to do. He and Mochor return with the firewood and the item.  Placing the firewood off to one side and letting Voes know where it is, he will head then to Connor.  As they are now staying with another group seeking the same things, Scinathar will try to speak to the small non-mojh off to the side.

"Connor, while we were out looking for firewood, this caught our eye.  I dug it out and was very suprised that only after it was out of the ground was I able to detect it as magic.  I am not sure what it does, but the ruins are just over that ridge. Perhaps a more thurough search at some point is warranted."


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2003)

Scinathar said:
			
		

> "Connor, while we were out looking for firewood, this caught our eye.  I dug it out and was very suprised that only after it was out of the ground was I able to detect it as magic.  I am not sure what it does, but the ruins are just over that ridge. Perhaps a more thorough search at some point is warranted."




"These are fascinating . . . particularly the odd use of clean lines on this one . . ." Connor said as he examined the two objects.  He will use _Detect Magic_ and _Object Loresight_ on them to add any information that may be useful.  Afterward he will reveal to Scinathar and anyone else who will listen to his long winded details the results of what he discovered.

"As for the soil, perhaps it in and of itself has certain detection inhibiting properties.  Perhaps it is just versus magic but perhaps it is for creatures as well.  A few tests would certainly be in order.  First, burying a known magical item in the soil and attempting to detect it, then burying a person in the soil - for a very brief time, of course - and using _Detect creature_ would provide some useful information on these theories,"  Connor added.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 2, 2003)

Grathis keeps to the campsite while Scinathar and Mochor go off in search of firewood.  He figures his first responsibility remains with ensuring the safety of the team, and that can best be done by staying close.  He does help prepare a bit of a firepit and will help assemble the fire when the materials return.

Feigning disinterest in the recovered magic item, Grathis actually perks his ears and strains to hear the results of Connor's examination.  While most of it dull, he is a little bit concerned at Connor's suggestion of burying someone in the soil to test a theory of his.

_Just looking for trouble, that little one is_, Grathis thinks.  _I'll have to keep a closer eye on him, make sure he doesn't invite trouble upon himself._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

*Connor you discover that _spoiler_


Spoiler



the item is magical, minorly radiating both evocation and transmutation.  From one casting of _object loresong_ you learn that the item is 426 years old.


_spoiler_.*

*Grathis, Voes appreciates your help with building the firepit, while Telof digs the latrine trench out of smelling range.  When the archer comes back, he goes right to you.*

"You fought very well today, I was fairly impressed.  And I need to tell you that I saw some old panther tracks when I was going to dig the trench.  I don't know if the cat is still around here, but I though you might want to know for your watch.*


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 8, 2003)

Grathis nods briefly at the Telof's compliment.

"Thank you," he says solemnly.  "I am sorry for your fallen companions.  Take heart that their deaths were in battle against a dangerous foe, defending others.  If one must die, surely there is no better way."

He looks in the general direction in which Telof reported seeing panther tracks.  "And I will make a point to watch for the panther.  Before this day's encounter, I'd have said that a lone panther attacking our group would be very unlikely.  Now, I'm not so sure."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Scinathar listens to Connor go on about the item he found, quite proud that he was the first to find real evidence of some of the items they are looking for.  The powers that Connor has displayed have constantly impressed the mojh.  "I wonder if there is any connection between the ruins on the surface and those runes that were found in the rubble of the cavern.  It might be possible that they are related in some fashion."  He says, trying to sound insightful.

After the conversation dies down a bit over the item, Scinathar will sit near the heat of the fire as nightfall drifts over them.  He is still a little weary of the human bowman and will maintain his distance dispite the man's prowess in battle.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Galen finds a comfortable spot where he can clearly see the camp and the surrounding areas as far as the light carries. But before settling down for the first watch, the runethane goes over to Aa-Ma'ray.
"I'm sorry to disturb you, but I would like to inscribe a beneficial rune to ease your sleep. It will speed the healing process."


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2003)

Connor will offer what healing he may, once he rests to recover his own subdual damage.  He happily relates what he has found out about the item discovered . . .

" . . . and surprisingly, it seems to radiate both transmutation and evocation magics - though both are minor in power.  The item is, however, 426 years old.  I'm not certain when that places it overall in history, but it certainly is interesting," Connor said.  "As to the similarities between the ruins and the runes that you discovered, there may be some information there to be discovered.  Perhaps a _Loresight_ on the runes could provide some dating that may indicate if they are related in time."

Otherwise, Connor rested and invoke what magics were necessary to heal the group of the attacks that they had faced thus far.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

*Galen, Aa-Ma'ray nods gratefully at your offer, and Aa-Namay smiles in gratitude at you.*

"Thank you, your magic is very welcome," the wounded giantess says.

*The watches in the evening go fairly uneventfully, though Telof keeps a sharp eye on Scinathar all through the night.  During the second watch Grathis hears some distant wolf howling, and during the third the growl of a large cat in the distance.  But it comes no closer, and dawn breaks in colors of red and orange.  The evening had been decently warm, not calling for more than a single blanket, and today shapes up to be fair, though not clear.  There are some clouds on the horizon.  Mochor, you know the weather today might be bad, rain at the least.*

*The deaths of yesterday still have cast their pall over the exploration party.  While Aa-Ma'ray looks a great deal better, Aa-Namay still looks haunted.  Voes tries to keep up a halfway cheerful attitude as he makes flapjacks with honey for breakfast, though occasionally he looks towards the gravesites or the cave entrance.  Telof strides around the camp restlessly, his eyes darting about, occasionally resting on Scinathar.*

*Sanje, your sleep last night was somewhat troubled with odd dreams.  There was something about that bit of carved rock that tugs on your memory.  Where it was found, the ruins that Mochar and Scinathar discovered, the orientation of them...  They're verrik.  Verrik made those ruins, those magic items.  The kind of logic only your people truly understands underlies all those things.*

[OOC:  Connor, which healing spells did you want to use before you went to sleep?]


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 14, 2003)

Sanje awakens but retreats to a rock about a dozen yards from the campsite. He sits upon the rock, eyes closed and legs folded, his hands resting on his knees, not moving for nearly an hour. Finally Sanje's eyes snap open, and they move to scan the horizon, spotting the clouds. He seems a bit more content and tranquil than when he first awoke.

Sanje stands up, stepping off the rock and returning to the campsite. He does not seem noticeably affected by the poor mood of his companions. Sanje accepts a platter of flapjacks from Voes and eats breakfast quietly, before turning to Scinathar.

"Scinathar, those ruins you found - and the objects - I am of the belief that these have been created by the verrik," he says. "They are of the manner in which we build things. This must be a verrik place, an old place."


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 14, 2003)

Grathis stretches and gives a big, toothy yawn as he wakes.  He gingerly tests his shoulder and finds that the pain has subsided considerably.  Another day or two and it should be mostly back to normal, he thinks.

He notes that everything seems to be in order with the camp - remarkably peaceful after the events of the previous day.  The smell of cooking food draws him over to Voes, from whom he happily accepts a plate of flapjacks.

He sits alone, quietly munching on breakfast and wondering what the plan for today will be.  While he took this job with nothing more in mind than providing heavy muscle, he's beginning to grow curious about the nature of the items found and the forces at work behind the scenes.


----------



## Jaik (Dec 14, 2003)

Mochor looks dubiously at his plate of flapjacks, then picks one up and flexes it.  This strange food seems far too...floppy...compared to the jerky and hard loaves he is used to eating in his homeland while on journey.  He glances at the others, shrugs, and digs into his breakfast.  "We should consider some form of shelter other than the cave.  Those clouds will turn to rain and possibly worse."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2003)

After waking up, Galen does some flexing and goes through a short run of exercises with his quarterstaff before sitting down. He looks at the flapjacks with a bit of anger.
_Mom used to make me these when I was little..._
Despite the bad connotation, he starts devouring his share with good appetite.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

Scinathar notices Telof watching him and looks directly at the man whenever he spots the man's glance.  At Sanje's discovery, Scinathar replies, "Very interesting.  I did not know that the Verrik were active this far north that long ago.  I wonder what the purpose of those buildings were.  The Verrik are not known for building things haphazardly.  We shall have to check it out more thuroughly."  At Mochor's suggestion of rain he continues, "Ah a little rain is good for you.  Though with all the trouble we have had yesterday, perhaps some shelter would be warranted.  I would not want to be caught off guard out in a storm."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

*At the mention of the rain, Aa-Namay furrows her brow.*

"We have some canvas in our packs to make a shelter if we need to, though it would be better to have some trees or boulders to make walls with.  Rain won't make us melt though... and all of us are curious as to what was actually in the cave and the ruins," she says.

"Yes, the akashic memory has told us there is a great deal of old magic here, made many years ago, mostly relating to nature, and we want to find it," Aa-Ma'ray chimes it.

"The memories say there was some strucutres here hundreds of years ago, a monestary of some kind.  Witchery we think," Voes adds.  

*Telof just looks at the three and shrugs fatalistically, his face expressionless.*

"I was supposed to guard you, but I haven't done too good of a job so far.  If you want to send me away, I will understand.  These people have done a better job than I," he says, his voice somewhat resigned, glancing over at the rest of the party.


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 15, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Very interesting.  I did not know that the Verrik were active this far north that long ago.  I wonder what the purpose of those buildings were.  The Verrik are not known for building things haphazardly."




A cloud seems to pass over Sanje's brow. "Do not presume to know, Scinathar. While in this you are correct - my people are not of chaos in deed for such matters of import - I would request that you not assume about my people that of which you have not learned."

Sanje nods, then continues in a more mild tone, "In regards to this other: indeed, it very might well enough be a witchery site. But we should create a plan. What are our immediate objectives, and what do we wish to find?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

Connor awoke in the morning quite refreshed, all thoughts of the horrors of the previous day washed away with his rest.  In fact, he felt well rested – the evening had been quite mild and very comfortable for sleeping – at least for Connor.  Connor didn’t bother changing any of his spells, knowing that the utility of the assorted spells should come in handy.  Plus, his nose told him that good food was available, and he had better get some before the smell went away.

“Yummy, flapjacks!” are the last words heard from Connor in which his mouth is full over the course of the next several minutes.  He does try and talk several times, though whatever came out was completely unintelligible.

“Bad weather does sound like a problem.  I should think that we should have some sort of base camp which is both defensible, against bandits as well as other creatures.  I guess good sight lines would be important, as well as cover,”  Connor added finally having his mouth clear for a while.  “Mochor, do you think there will be lightning?”  

“I would hate to be caught in the open at this height with lightning around.  Perhaps we should consider an indoor refuge – assuming we can find such a thing today,” Connor added.  “Maybe we can search the grounds for items like what we found last eve, while searching for suitable habitat.  Regardless, I’m no expert on the outdoors or how to set up good defenses – I’m relying on the rest of you.”


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2003)

"I'd say the cave is as good a shelter as any since the cave-in was artificial."


----------



## Jaik (Dec 16, 2003)

Mochor scans the skies and pauses foir a moment as though listening to something none of the others can hear, then shakes his head.  "I cannot say yes or no about lightning with certainty, but it will not be pleasant and could be much worse than that."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2003)

Taken aback by Sanje's tone, Scinathar makes a mental note not to mention Verrik around him, seems like a touchy subject. Scinathar finishes his breakfast quickly and quietly having no appetite for such foods.  When finished he suggests that someone double check the cave before we all fall into another potential trap.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

*Voes seems pleased that his food was appreciated, and it seems to take his mind somewhat off what was going on yesterday.  At the mention of moving to the cave and inspecting it, Aa-Namay furrows her brow but nods.*

"If we can prove at least the first part of the cave safe, then it will be a better shelter than out here.  Perhaps we can try to shift part of the cave-in while you look down the other passageway or explore around the cave itself," she suggests finally.


----------



## Keia (Dec 18, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If we can prove at least the first part of the cave safe, then it will be a better shelter than out here.  Perhaps we can try to shift part of the cave-in while you look down the other passageway or explore around the cave itself," she suggests finally.




"That works for me," Connor mentioned, "and if there are any flapjacks left, that works too!  Are there any other suggestions from anyone?"


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 19, 2003)

Sanje nods. "This seems suited to our needs. Shall we proceed to the inside, then?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2003)

Galen rises up and straps his backpack so it won't be on his way.
"That seems to be the best course of action, so I see no reason to wait around."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 26, 2003)

"Well then, Mochor why dont you and I check out the cave before we all settle in?" Scinathar mentions as the others concur on the decision to enter the cave once again.  He grabs his pack and sets off when Mochor is ready.

[ooc: when entering the cave, Scinathar will stop every few steps to check for magic and also try and search the floor and walls carefully]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

*The party will carefully put out their fire and gather up their supplies, Voes parcelling out the remaining few flapjacks to any who want them.  Waiting at the entrance for you to examine the cave for safety, the two giants figure out a way to rig up some canvas to give the cave entrance a kind of "porch."  Telof keeps scanning the area outside the cave, while Voes watches inside.*

*Mochor, Sanje, Grathis, and Scinathar find no obvious traps and feel safe enough to go inside.  Scinathar, the only magic you see is down the one remaining clear passage, all the way at the end of it.  The faint mojh-tracks in the dust are still there from yesterday, as in the rope and piton in the crevice.*


----------



## Jaik (Dec 26, 2003)

Mochor will carefully follow Scinathar into the cave, constantly scanning the surroundings for danger to himself or his charge.  The close walls of the cave seem to close in, the darkness becoming more oppressive.  As the surrounding darkness deepens, Mochor cocks his head slightly and relies on his inherited sense of intuition to sense objects beyond the small circle of light. (Sense the Unseen)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 27, 2003)

Scinathar notes the source of the magic again to the others, just as a sidenote.  He will then check around with the others for a safe spot for the group to set up a base camp. "Should we check out the end of this cave before we get everyone inside, or the other way around?" He asks to the others in the search party.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

*Mochor, you sense nothing right now as you move slowly down the passage.  After about fifty feet you end up in a vaulted chamber about fifteen feet across, the ceiling disappearing above your heads into darkness.  It is somewhat damp and stactites cling to the ceiling above your heads, like daggers poised to strike.*

*In the chamber there are three passageways that branch off from it.  There's one right in front of you, and two off to the left.  The one in the middle has a faint, somewhat damp breeze coming from it.  In the dust on the ground, you spot some scuffed tracks that seem to be leading to the one the farthest left.  However, down the passage on the right you, Grathis, and Scinathar hear a faint, childish giggle.*


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

Connor, after filling his stomach to capacity, will back up he belongings and prepare to move into the cave.  While the others investigate the tunnels for safety, Connor will hang about twenty to thiry feet back - ready to just in and help, but not wanting to be a distraction to those searching.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 7, 2004)

Grathis feels his hackles rise at the sound of childish giggling.  He hefts his morningstar.

"That can't be good in a place like this," he whispers to the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

"Definitely not. We need to check that out." Scinathar says as he tries to quickly scan the direction of the giggle for any sign of magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

*Scinathar, you notice no magic coming from the right corridor.  If the party moves toward it (cautiously, I assume), you all can see the corridor is short and opens into a vaulted chamber with a twenty foot high ceiling soaring above your head.  Those looking around notice a jagged gash in the ceiling about three feet long.  Scinathar can see a small magical glow in the gash, and the giggling seems to be coming from there.*

*As the party enters slowly the giggling stops abruptly.*

"Who are you?" a voice whispers.  "Oh!  I see you all!  Sunlight, moonlight, underground and firelight.  Lookit here, a scaly beast, shouldn't be here, go away!"  The high-pitched child-like voice rises to a shriek at the last words.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 9, 2004)

Normally one to take offense to such accusations, Scinathar holds his tongue, children should be taught to be more open minded. In any case he will let the others speak, standing at the back quietly.


----------



## WizWrm (Jan 11, 2004)

"I am Sanje. What is it that you are?" asks Sanje. "Are you trapped, or perhaps you are not a child at all?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2004)

Connor is curious about the voices and moves closer to the rest of the group, seeing if she had anything more to add.  Connor waited to do anything else whoever it was responded to Sanje.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 11, 2004)

Mochor will move closer to Scinathar and begin watching down the tunnels, relying on the rest of the party to let him know of changes from above.  His hands slowly clench and unclench.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2004)

A little put off by the voice's silence, Scinathar will move to the back behind Mochor and out of site.  Perhaps his presence in this situation is not helping things.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2004)

Galen takes a more firm grasp on his staff, expecting the worst to happen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sanje, at your words the voice giggles again.*

"I'm trapped in my head and in my teeth.  Do you know the birds, silly birds, silly birds?  Lizard-man go away, never come back even today.  Not want to upset little me, little me, hardly even enough for you to see," it says and giggles hysterically.


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2004)

Connor, curious at the actions of this unknown, quietly invoked a _Detect Creature_ cantrip, with the goal of learning just what this creature was.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Conner, as you must pick which kind of creature you are trying to detect, you decide to try to detect humanoids first, as that seems the most likely prospect.  From the crack in the ceiling you detect a strong humanoid aura.*


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2004)

Connor continued to concentrate on his spell, but muttered, "It's a humanoid, strong presense."


OOC:  Don't have my book handy (at work), so I'm uncertain if concentrating longer will give more info.


----------



## WizWrm (Jan 17, 2004)

"Is it that you cannot come out?" asks Sanje.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

From the back and hopefully out of sight, Scinathar will try to see if he spots any magic radiating from the location of the voice.  If he is unable to get a good line on it, he will wait preferring that the voice continue talking now that he is out of the room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

"Come out?  I like it here, place for me, only for me, but should come out.  Yes, lizard thing shouldn't be here, no no no!" the voice shrieks.  Scinathar, you see the spot of magic come out of the crevice, then feel a bloom of pain as a tiny arrow shaft impales itself in your foot.

*The rest of you now see a spryte woman wearing midnight blue wrapped leather armor, her white hair hacked off at random places, pointing a hand crossbow at Scinathar hovering near the ceiling.  She wears a silver ring on one hand and has a wild look in her eyes.*

[OOC  Scinathar, take 2 points of damage.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2004)

Galen draws a protective rune on his chest, a transparent image of an armor appearing over him for a moment as he finishes.
"Put down your weapon, and you will not get hurt."


----------



## WizWrm (Jan 22, 2004)

Sanje says, "Stop, Galen," his deep voice reverberating through the chamber. "This is not a fight we need to fight."

"Creature, why do you hate it to such a degree?" he asks, nodding slowly towards Scinathar. "What is it you want? We have no reason to do battle."

OOC: Diplomacy +5 if appropriate


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 23, 2004)

Grathis grips his morningstar firmly, but tries to maintain a non-threatening stance.  He suspects that this spryte isn't entirely sane, but he hopes that his more cultured companions might be able to coax something useful from her.


[ooc - I'll be on vacation and away from the boards until Feb. 1.  Feel free to NPC me if needed.]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2004)

Galen eyes Sanje for a moment before relaxing a bit and stepping back to let Sanje try talking some sense to the spryte.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 24, 2004)

Mochor grins toothily towards the ceiling and moves to place himself between the spryte and Scinathar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

*The spryte looks at Scinathar again before Sanje's words seem to penetrate.  She ignores Galen's request entirely.*

"It shouldn't be here!" she shrieks, "Not supposed to, not allowed, bad, bad, bad!"  

*She darts forward, almost right into Mochor's nose.  Pulling up abruptly, she stares at him as if she's never seen anything so fascinating.*

"You're not a lizard," she states with a giggle.  Smiling she gives Mochor a little kiss on the nose and vanishes from sight.  

*Scinathar, you see the spot of magic again fly back up to the crevice in the ceiling and stay there.  The rest of you now hear some more childish giggling, as you did before, coming from the ceiling crevice.*


----------



## WizWrm (Jan 26, 2004)

Sanje furrows his brow. "Why is it that he is not allowed here? We intend to spend time in these caves, and would wish to know how to avoid offense to its occupants."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2004)

From behind Mochor, Scinathar whispers into his ear, "Stupid spryte, she is still here back up in that crevice of hers.  If Sanje cant talk her down I'll climb up there and throttle her myself." Kneeling down and pulling out the bolt, Scinathar rubs it's injured foot.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2004)

Connor listened to the exchanges between the sprite and the others, allowing them to talk with the sprite first - especiaaly since they were asking the same questions that he would ask - at least initially.  Connor was afraid that he would get off-track with the sprite and completely derailed their morning with idle conversation.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2004)

Galen isn't excactly happy with an invisible and apparently senile spryte hovering over them. He keeps looking around, and if he spots her darting towards somebody again, he'll pummel her, regardless of what the others say.


----------



## Jaik (Jan 29, 2004)

Mochor looks to his charge, then to the crack in the ceiling and prepares himself to grab the spryte if it comes within arm's reach again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

"Go away!" the spryte screeches from her crevice, her voice echoing off the cavern.  Another tiny bolt just barely scrapes the side of Scinathar's head, and actually passes through Mochor's mane on its way there. 

*Scinathar, apparently she's still in her crevice, as the magic about her is still in there.*

*Galen, in your looking around you actually catch sight of something.  A small piece of rock, carved like the one you found earlier is on the far side of the cavern.*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

"People... we might want to actually leave... if the stone we found earlier was indeed a magical rune stone that caused the collapse, this room is going to collapse too."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

"Well if no one wants to remove this nuissance from our path I am going back." Scinathar says, now quite offended at having been shot at twice and really wanting to climb up there and throttle the little spryte.  Irreguardless, he will head back out to the large chamber with many exits and sit by the one with the breeze.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 4, 2004)

Keeping his eyes on the crevice, Mochor will back towards the mouth of the tunnel, then turn to join Scinathar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

*Scinathar, looking down the middle passage, you can see it goes about fifteen feet and then ends in a large, smooth shaft that both plunges deep into the mountain and piereces presumably to its top.  The breeze it coming from the wind whistling to it.*

*Mochor, as you go the join Scinathar, you notice the tracks in the dust going to the far left-hand side.  A quick examination proves them to be mojh tracks, and traveling at quite a high speed as well.  They're about a day old, judging by the ones disturbed by the breeze.*


----------



## Jaik (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: Which direction are the tracks heading?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

[OOC  The tracks go into the left-hand tunnel.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2004)

"Hmm I wonder how far down that goes." Scinathar says as he peers at the wind tunnel. As is his nature he will stand looking at it for a bit longer checking for the tell-tale trace of magic that leads him through life.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2004)

*Scinathar, the tunnel goes very far into the mountain and must pierce it above as well.  You note some faint magic in the shaft, but you can also guess that, beyond the range of your spell, that this shaft is probably many hundreds of feet deep.*

*Back in the first cavern both the giggling and the words seem to have stopped abruptly.  Listening for a few moments, Sanje and Grathis you can hear some very faint, spryte-sized snores.*


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 8, 2004)

Sanje says, "Wait. I hear something that is from the creature we spoke to. I think she has fallen asleep. Perhaps we ought to look? It seems almost unnatural for this to have happened at this time."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2004)

"Fallen asleep? I have a bad feeling about this..."
Galen looks around, not sure what to make of these news.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Stepping back from the edge, Scinathar will go and see what Mochor has found while searching out the rest of the chamber.*


----------



## Keia (Feb 9, 2004)

"I didn't do it," Connor said defensively, looking around for anyone that could have invoked something upon the sprite - and even looking for the sprite.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 9, 2004)

"Tracks of a Mojh, heading down that tunnel."  Mochor points off to the left.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

"Hmm... I wonder if this particular mohj is the reason that little non-mojh in there is angry?  Can you tell anything from the tracks?  Perhaps we should have a peak to see what is down that side tunnel.  Not too far as our companions have not yet dealt with that annoyance." Scinathar says, pondering the tracks that Mochor has found.


----------



## Jaik (Feb 10, 2004)

"It went this way and it was in a hurry, but's that's all the tracks tell me.  Youi wait here, I'll see what lies ahead."  Mochor will sneak ahead down the tunnel.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Mochor, you head down the tunnel (carrying some kind of light source I assume), and see that after twenty feet it terminates in a collapse of rubble.  But you also see that the walls here are carved with abstract pictures of pine trees, snowflakes, and gusts of wind.*














*The tunnel terminates in a cave-in of rubble, and the mojh tracks seem to lead right up to it.  Examining the area closely, you touch the rocks and are startled as your hand goes right through them!  The rocks look real but are no more substantial than air.*

OOC:  Just pretend that goofy face isn't in the wind picture and you get the rough idea of what the walls look like.  Those three pictures are repeated over and over along the walls.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2004)

Grathis looks between Sanje, Galen and Connor.  "If she's fallen asleep, I prefer to leave her that way," he says bluntly.  "What?  Do you think someone did that to her...unnaturally?  Given her mental condition, I wouldn't be surprised if it she wasn't just being herself."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2004)

"I'm not sure what to think, she might've been under a spell when she was awake too."
Galen keeps a sharp eye on their surroundings, half expecting for something to jump out from the shadows.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure what to think, she might've been under a spell when she was awake too."
> Galen keeps a sharp eye on their surroundings, half expecting for something to jump out from the shadows.





Grathis nods.  "Yes," he says, "that would make a bit more sense.  I don't see how anyone could have cast something on the spryte since we found her without our knowing it."


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Grathis nods.  "Yes," he says, "that would make a bit more sense.  I don't see how anyone could have cast something on the spryte since we found her without our knowing it."




"I agree," Connor added, "perhaps we should go back and check on her and also check on who or what might be influencing her?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

[OOC  So, is anyone going to investigate the spryte or are you moving on?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2004)

Galen nods at Connor's suggestion.
"Yes, that would seem like a wise thing to do. We do not want to leave any enemies behind us... Not any live ones, at least."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 18, 2004)

Grathis frowns.

"I'll go back with you if you want," he says, "but I don't know what you really intend to look for.  Might just be stirring up more problems."


----------



## Jaik (Feb 18, 2004)

Mochor returns to Scinathar.  "The way seems to be blocked by the rubble from a collapse, but it's only an illusion.  Should we get the others and see what's beyond?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2004)

"Yeah I think that might be best.  I wonder if it might be possible to climb down that shaft over there, that might lead somewhere interesting too.  But this illusionary wall you found sounds like our best lead against the people who have been causing cave-ins as we suspect."  Scinathar says after Mochor has returned and reported his findings.  He then turns towards the cavern the other members entered and steps in quickly to see if they have finished talking to that stupid spryte.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 23, 2004)

*Scinathar, apparently they're not done talking to the spryte, as your party members are still conversing amongst themselves.  You also hear little spryte-sized snores echoing through the chamber.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

Scinathar approaches Connor, "Little non-mojh, perhaps our inquest might better be served dealing with this odd character at a later time.  Mochor has discovered a passageway just off that room which leads to an illusionary wall.  He says that a Mojh has passed through the wall at some point, leaving tracks to follow."


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Scinathar approaches Connor, "Little non-mojh, perhaps our inquest might better be served dealing with this odd character at a later time.  Mochor has discovered a passageway just off that room which leads to an illusionary wall.  He says that a Mojh has passed through the wall at some point, leaving tracks to follow."




Connor listened to Scinathar and thought for the moment before his mouth opened - a rare occurance for Connor, though it seemed to be happening with some regularity on this quest.  He almost started a dissertation on his ideas before remembering that they were on a mission . . . and there were issues.  Connor's eyes were downcast as he spoke, he didn't want to become distracted when he spoke or lose his nerve facing Scinathar.

"I agree that the Mojh tracks should be followed and I think that we all should pursue each task together.  We were strong yesterday when we acted as one.  However, if the sprite was affected by some sort of magic, either through some outside source or even the cave itself, I'm not certain that we can leave the potential threat of something like that happening to one of us without attending to it," Connor paused a moment to make his point.

"If the sprite was put to sleep, I don't want someone putting one of us asleep at a critical point.  She seemed rather irate mere moments before the snoring began.  That, to me doesn't seem right or natural.  The tracks will still be there to pursue after we investigate the sprite again.  The sprite, however, may be gone if we investigate the tracks," Connor said. "The potential threat behind us, the mystery of what happened to the sprite, and the temporary nature of the situation all seem to point to investigating the sprite.  If you're insistent, perhaps if the tracks were made just moments ago and we would lose our pursuit of the mojh if we did not pursue at once, I would recommend otherwise, but at this point I suggest we investigate the sprite a final time.

Connor looked up at Scinathar at his conclusion, uncertain of what his response would be.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2004)

Galen listens to Connor and, when the other finishes, nods.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2004)

"I don't believe that we know how old the tracks are.  Thus I defer to you, the spryte is a more immediate problem.  Has anyone tried climbing up there to see if we can fish it out?  If it wakes again, I prefer to wait outside as I think it will be easier to deal with when I am not in the room." Scinathar replies to Connor.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Has anyone tried climbing up there to see if we can fish it out?. . . " Scinathar replies to Connor.




"I don't think so . . . I wonder if she's even still in the crack if she's asleep.  I would think she couldn't stay aloft,"  Connor replied.  "I am rather small myself, with a boost I might be able to get to her if she's still up there."

Connor then set off to see where the sound was coming from (quietly of course) and trying to put a plan in motion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2004)

"Let me double check that it is still there. It radiated magic last time I checked."  Scinathar says, looking into the crevise with his advanced sight (detect magic)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*The glow you magic you noticed before is still there Scinathar.*


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2004)

"Well," Connor said apprehensively, "I may as well take a peek up there - someone give me a boost up."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

*Connor, your teammates give you a boost up.  Gingeryly poking your head into the crevice, you see the spryte lying there, her eyes open, her expression mischievious, and making loud snoring noises.  You also see the small crossbow she has leveled at your head.  Ducking hurridly, you only take a scalp wound, but it hurts a lot and bleeds copiously.  She giggles again before resuming the snoring noises.*

[OOC:  Conner, take 2 points of damage.]


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2004)

Grathis jerks Connor back as soon as he hears the twang of the smalll crossbow.  He notes the bleeding, but it doesn't look too bad.  Something about the situation - probably the snoring - almost makes him laugh out loud, but he manages to stifle it.

"I think we've played enough with the little winged one," he says as he bodily hauls Conner out of the chamber.  "I say we either kill it or leave it.  No more games.  She has all the endearing qualities of a mosquito and hasn't been of any help whatsoever."


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2004)

Connor yelped in pain as the bolt struck him.  Bleeding, his anger rose as Grathis jerked him back to the ground.  Spells leapt to his mind unbidden as the thought of retaliation was all he could think of.  The moment passed though . . . and Connor made a decision.

He invoked _Canny effort_ as a first circle spell and tried to negotiate a final time with the sprite. [+10 to one skill check – Diplomacy]

“We were concerned for your welfare, sprite.  We tried to offer our help and were only met with anger and attacks,” Connor said.  “Therefore, you are beneath our concerns.  Come down here this instant and parley with us with, or you will be dealt with harshly.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 6, 2004)

Mochor had noticed Scinathar speaking with the others near the spryte but had assumed he would return soon.  When he hears a faint twang and a yelp of pain, Mochor runs back to the cavern with the cracked ceiling.  If his charge has been harmed again through his negligence...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2004)

Galen feels frustrated for being fooled by something so simple. But, since Connor was trying to negotiate with the sprite, he couldn't really release his frustration on the spryte. 
Instead, he moves a little farther from the crack and lets out his frustration by swinging his quarterstaff forcefully through the air a couple of times.


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 6, 2004)

Sanje stands motionless, waiting for the sprite to respond.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

Scinathar turns it's head back as Mochor comes in, nodding and gesturing quickly towards where Connor has been lifted up and is now trying to negotiate a bit more firmly with blood trickling down. It silently hopes that it will be have the chance to catch that little non-mojh between its teeth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

"Not coming down.  You go away or then I'll come down and tickle and tickle you with little arrows until you turn into little bloody-pink porcupines and then you'll go away and I'll be good.  Sillies," she says in a sing-song voice, giggling hysterically.


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2004)

Connor looked quite sad at the sprite's reply.  He paused for a moment them looked at his companions.

"She's a threat to the mission and has openly stated that she intends us harm," Connor said.  "She shouldn't be allowed to do either.  Feel free to deal with her harshly."

He backed away from the crevasse, unwilling to be a victim again and wiped the blood from his forehead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

At Connor's go ahead, Scinathar reaches for it's crossbow and loads it, trying to see if there is a shot into the crevice.  If not it will see what Mochor thinks would be the best way to get up there, suggesting, "If someone boosts me up, I can try to grab that little non-mojh out of there with my teeth."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

*Scinathar, you can't see anything with your normal sight in the crevice, but your magical sight can see that same ball of magic.  Sighting over your crossbow, you try to put a bolt into the middle of the aura.  However, the spryte moves insanely fast, dodging the bolt, and then firing another little bolt into your foot, becoming visible again.*

"Told you!  Pretty pinky bloody reddy porky-pines you'll be, lizard-man, mojhyman, scaley-waley-shouldn't-be-here-silly-goose!" her voice taunts from the crevice.









*OOC:*


  Take 2 points of damage.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2004)

Without any offers to help  boost him up, Scinathar angrilly loads his crossbow and launches another bolt at the little pain-in-the-***.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Scinathar sights and launches a bolt at the little annoyance, but she nimbly dodges out of the way, crowing nonsense insults all the while.*









*OOC:*


  What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

Grathis shakes his head and sighs.  He hefts his morningstar just in case he has to bail his companions out, but will not otherwise intervene.

"You know," he mutters, "this is kinda like taking sweets from a child.  A deranged and crossbow wielding one, granted.  Aren't we the ones intruding on her?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

Grathis said:
			
		

> "You know," he mutters, "this is kinda like taking sweets from a child.  A deranged and crossbow wielding one, granted.  Aren't we the ones intruding on her?"




"I would tend to agree," Connor said, "However, if we are to continue down the tunnel you've indicated, can we risk having someone this dangerous, or troublesome behind us?"

Connor uses _Compelling Command_ to command the sprite to fall to the ground prone.


----------



## Jaik (Mar 26, 2004)

Mochor returns in time to hear the command being issued.  If it is successful, he'll grapple and attempt to subdue the spryte.  If the command is unsuccessful, he'll try to judge his chances of jumping up and grabbing the spryte.


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanje says, "I do not feel this one's death. It is wrong, almost." He does not draw his sword, instead waiting for the results of Connor's _command_.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje says, "I do not feel this one's death. It is wrong, almost." He does not draw his sword, instead waiting for the results of Connor's _command_.





Grathis casts a sideways glance at the verrik.  "The death champion is agreeing with me," he thinks to himself.  "I hope that's a good thing."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*The spryte gives a squeak of protest, then falls to the ground with a shriek that could shatter glass.*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2004)

"Ack! Go ahead, let every damn creature know we're here."
Galen looks around, keeping an eye out just in case. He isn't very interested in what will come of the spryte, just as long as they'll move along soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Scinathar leaps at the spryte seeing it fall to the ground.  In anger he bites into it with his jaws.

(ooc: +2 melee (1d6+2, x2, bite))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Scinathar crunches the little creature in its jaws, shaking it furiously.  It flies from its mouth, blood dotting her white hair, to slam against the opposite wall.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

"Now can we move on." Scinathar asks, still angry at the spryte. It begins picking the bolts out it's scales, dropping them on the ground.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

Grathis watches as Scinathar shakes the spryte in it's jaws.  He had always prided himself on being feral when it came to combat, but something about the mohj's display distresses him profoundly.  The behavior wasn't feral...it was alien.

Grathis tries to contain his feelings.  He quietly walks away from the scene and turns his focus on the task at hand - exploring the next passage.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 2, 2004)

Mochor hears the Spryte's cry and is about to leap upon it in a grapple when Scinathar dashes in and savages the frail creature, then hurls it across the room.  Mochor silently and impassively watches the Mojh  gather ammunition as if nothing unusual had happened.  When told to continue, Mochor nods curtly and stalks toward the tunnel with the designs on the walls.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"Nice...", Galen says somewhat disgustedly as the spryte slams against the wall.
He leans his staff over his shoulder as one would a fishing rod, and then goes after the others for this new tunnel.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2004)

Connor stood there is shock . . . it was the first time his enchantment had ever worked . . . and with dire results as well.  He knew inside that the sprite was a potential danger . . . but he hadn't realized fully the results of his orders and discussion.  He knew it, expected it . . . but actually seeing it was completely different.

Connor moved to where the sprite landed and checked to see if she was alive, unconscious or whatever.  He had his staff in hand and was ready to smack her if she was playing dead again.

If not alive, he searched and stripped the body . . . and said a few words over her.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 3, 2004)

Sanje says, "Unncessary. Let us move on, now, at least."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 3, 2004)

*Connor, the spryte is not dead, nor even unconscious.  She lies with her face to the wall, her intensely blue eyes open and blinking rarely, her breathing shallow enough to be barely noticeable.  The entire length of her body is perforated with the mojh's teeth marks, and blood trickles down her armor.  She does not react when you come near.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

"Well Connor, is it dead?  Cause I would really like to find out more about these caves.  The attacks outside and the runes inside, someone is certainly putting a lot of effort into driving us off." Scinathar says, seeing his companion checking on the tiny non-mojh blighter.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Well Connor, is it dead?  Cause I would really like to find out more about these caves.  The attacks outside and the runes inside, someone is certainly putting a lot of effort into driving us off." Scinathar says, seeing his companion checking on the tiny non-mojh blighter.




"No," Connor said to Scinathar, not taking his eyes off of the sprite, "she's not dead . . . in fact she's just lying here."

Connor then spoke to the sprite, "I have many questions for you . . . I am curious about these passages . . . and I am concerned about you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

*An entire minute passes before the spryte reacts to Connor's words.*

"Questions?  I...  I was supposed to make people go away," she whispers, and two tears trickle down her face.  "I hurt."


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2004)

Spryte said:
			
		

> "Questions?  I...  I was supposed to make people go away," she whispers, and two tears trickle down her face.  "I hurt."




"I can help you with that . . . " Connor offered still keeping his eyes on the spryte, then added quietly, "Who said you were supposed to make people go away?  And why would you want to make people go away?"

Connor prepared his incantation for healing, but didn't cast it yet.  The sharp cut on his forehead was a reminder of the danger that the sprite presented, though he wanted to help her if he could (feeling guilty about what had happened - most likely).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

"Redskin man with the stick.  I make them go away from here... he wants something in here and doesn't want the lizardman to find it," she whispers, still not blinking.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Grathis pauses when he hears Connor speaking with the spryte.  He is somewhat surprised (and relieved) that she is alive after being tossed about.

He watches over Connor from a distance, not wanting to appear threatening.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Redskin man with the stick.  I make them go away from here... he wants something in here and doesn't want the lizardman to find it," she whispers, still not blinking.




"Are there others in here with you? Are there others with the redskin man with stick?" Connor asked, concerned.  He was concerned for her, she was hurt and her eyes . . . something . . . her eyes weren't blinking.  Connor tried to remember if there were any magical effects that would have that sort of reaction.  

He wanted to tell the others, but he wanted to get as much information as he could.  Connor didn't want to take his eyes off of her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

"'nother.  Another redskin man, thinner, younger.  All, that's all.  Was supposed to guard.  Failed.  Useless, useless.  Let me be.  I'm no good to anyone," she says tonelessly, her eyes fixed at a point in space, wet with tears.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "'nother.  Another redskin man, thinner, younger.  All, that's all.  Was supposed to guard.  Failed.  Useless, useless.  Let me be.  I'm no good to anyone," she says tonelessly, her eyes fixed at a point in space, wet with tears.




"There, there, you're not useless.  Perhaps you weren't cut out for this sort of job, . . . your heart wasn't in it . . . hurting people and scaring them and the like," Connor said, subconsciously rubbing his bloodied forehead.  "Why don't you head down to the town, I certain you'll be able to find something to do.  If you're afraid, you can hide in town, and when we get back I'll see to assisting you in finding something better to do."

"I would appreciate it if you didn't speak to the redskins anymore, though.  Go get some rest back in the town, " Connor asked.  He finished the healing spell on her, then watched to she what she did.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

*Most of the wounds stop bleedly, and most are at least covered with scabs now.  The spryte wearily gets to her feet, and blinks slowly at you.  Starting to fly, she settles herself on top of Connor's backpack.*

"You were nice to me.  I'll go with you," she says simply.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

Connor sighed and the spryte jumped on his shoulder - he had hoped that the sprite would leave as he was still concerned about her being controlled.  Connor was also concerned about her proximity to his forehead, though he suppressed the urge to jerk away as she landed.

He walked over to his companions and updated them on what he had learned, of the spryte's purpose and of the redskinned men. 

Turning to the spryte, Connor asked, "So, it's customary to ask the name of the passenger for any rides over a few moments long.  My name is Connor."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

"I am Lornae Brightsong," she says, and then gives a silvery laugh.  "I sing, dance, and am a fine archer.  I can also cook, clean, and play a mean game of dragonbones."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2004)

"I quess an archer doesn't hurt", Galen says with a shrug, "Shall we move on?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

Scinathar looks at the little non-mojh sitting atop Connor's backpack and stiffles a hiss.  _That little blighter is coming with us?  She had better apologize for trying to take my eye out or I'll have to see about another snack._ he thinks to himself, still very bitter about the experience.  "I agree with Galen, lets keep going.  Where to next, Connor?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2004)

Scinathar said:
			
		

> "I agree with Galen, lets keep going.  Where to next, Connor?"




"I believe you found a tunnel leading from here," Connor suggested.  "At least I think it was you.  I apologize, I was deep in thought concerning Lornae here, when it was mentioned before."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 10, 2004)

*Scinathar, Lornae catches your eye and gives a shy little wave in your direction.  As you all trek into the carved corridor, Scinathar, you immediately notice that part of the fall of rocks that blocks the corridor is magical.  Going up to them and touching them, you realize that it is nothing more than an illusion.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

"This is the tunnel you told me about, right Mochor?  These are indeed very interesting markings.  But as you can see it is illusionary, I can put my hand right through it.  I think we should check this out, it is obvious that who ever put this here does not want people to find it.  It may also lead us to whoever is causing these caveins." Scinathar says, trying to ignore the spryte as best he can.  Thinking ahead, _Tonight I will be on watch and any wrong moves and its lunch time._

[ooc: am I correct Isida in presuming that the tunnel described is the same on Mochor found? or is this one different?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 10, 2004)

ooc:  yes this is the same corridor


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 10, 2004)

Sanje watches Lornae introduce herself, not sure how to react to her sudden change of mood, and her decision to join the group. He does not introduce himself immediately, however.

In response to Scinathar's comment, Sanje says "Indeed. Let us follow this path, of others who have come before us to place this illusion here."


----------



## Jaik (Apr 12, 2004)

"The marks are real enough, only the rubble is false.  The symbols seem to indicate wind or cold of some kind."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Scinathar remembers something from a few minutes ago when Mochor first headed down this passageway, "Didn't you also mention that there were Mojh tracks down here too?  I wonder if it had something to do with our little non-mojh here and her lizardman and redman with stick.   Look at these marks.  A pine tree, a snow flake, and a gust of wind.  Hmm I wonder what they might symbolize. The corridor back there leading to the north ended in a deep wind tunnel where air was rushing past.  It looked like it extended both up to the surface as well as far below us.  Are they related?"  As he speaks of the little spryte his tone is still quite bitter, but as he moves on to discuss the symbols his mood lightens a little.*

"Well, be careful as we head through here.  I can't see whats on the other side yet." He says as he steps through the illusory wall.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

*OoC:* What does Galen recall about the meaning of the markings with his Knowledge (Runes) +7?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Galen, you believe the runes are symbols of witchery.  Specifically winter, wind, and wood witchery.*

*Scinathar, as you step through the illusion, you find yourself in a narrow corridor that snakes to the left, then further into the mountain.  Around the corner you see that the passage continues for another fifty feet before turning to the right again.  At the end of the corridor you can see a faint blue glow, otherwise it is dark (though not to your eyes).*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

"Witchery... We are on the trail of at least one witch. Witchery could explain our new little friend's behavior."


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sanje nods. His deep voice echoes in the cave as he says, "It was ruins of a verrik place that we saw outside. This could be a witching site, indeed."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

Provided that the others followed through the wall (particularily Mochor) Scinathar will continue through the darkness and try to see where the light is coming from.  While not usually one to stick it's neck out by being at the front of the group, the Mojh is just happy being as far as it can from the little spryte-person.  It is also intrigued by Galen's information about witches, Scinathar has always been curious about that or any facet of magic.

[ooc: sneak +2]


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2004)

Connor followed the conversation with interest.  As his companions discussed alternatives, Connor looked to Lornae and asked, "Do you know of any of this.  Were either of the redskinned ones witches?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

"'Course.  Man with the stick was.  Witch in the mind he was.  Silly.  Wanted to find something witchy...  Said not to let the lizard-man mojhy-mojh find it..." she says cheerfully, then gives a strangled sob.  "But I let him through, I know he found it, I was trying to make him go away..."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Grathis grumbles quietly to himself.  "Verrik mind witches...witching sites...wonderful."

He grips his morningstar tighter and focuses his attention on the passageway, not on Connor's conversation with the spryte.  He will also monitor Scianthar's progress.  If the mojh gets out of sight, Grathis will quietly follow.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 17, 2004)

Mochor is very careful to stick close to Scinathar as they both proceed through the illusion and further down the corridor.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

Lornae said:
			
		

> "'Course.  Man with the stick was.  Witch in the mind he was.  Silly.  Wanted to find something witchy...  Said not to let the lizard-man mojhy-mojh find it..." she says cheerfully, then gives a strangled sob.  "But I let him through, I know he found it, I was trying to make him go away..."




"Did aother mojh come through here other than our mojh, Mochor?" Connor asked, sensed that perhaps there were more.  He tried to comfort the spryte as best as he could as he walked with the others down the corridor, staying toward the back of the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*Scinathar, and those with him, creep cautiously toward the blue light.  As they draw within ten feet of the bend, they hear some faint, harsh whispering.  Those who understand Draconic know what they're saying.*

"



Spoiler



No pursuit yet, I think that damnfool spryte scared them off.  They haven't returned to town yet, but it will be soon.  I doubt we'll get too many more up this way,


" says one higher-pitched voice, reminiscent of a faen's voice.

"



Spoiler



I am not so confident.  We've found what we wanted to, but I do not know the language or the password.  I can figure it out given time and study, but time is what we do not have.  We must act again soon to keep them away.  It might not be bad to put an illusion on you to fool the little flyer and get her to cause a ruckus in town.  As long as we can get their attention away from here, I will have the time I need.  When I am able to open it...


  Javdak



Spoiler



will not be able to take it away from me,


" says a harsher, deeper voice


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

Scinathar raises his hand a bit to try to indicate to those behind him to slow up.  He then sits quietly to listen to more of their conversation.  It would seem that the beings in the light are the ones who have set the illusions and the spryte.  Hopefully they will reveal more of their plans to one another if they dont suspect that we are eavesdropping.


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2004)

Connor nodded his head in understanding and waited to see if anything more would be said as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

Grathis doesn't catch the voices at first, but quickly takes note of Scianthar's raised hand of caution.  He finally hears the voices, but can't understand the language.

His muscles are tensed, ready to spring into action if given a sign from one of his companions.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 20, 2004)

Mochor halts and, unable to understand the conversation, looks to Scinathar for direction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

"



Spoiler



Look,


 Javdak



Spoiler



may have hired that little flying fool to try to prevent us from finding the place, but he didn't know he was so close.  He led us right to it inadvertantly.  If we send her back, she might say something, and even as crazy as she it, he's going to figure out where we are,


" says the first higher voice.

"



Spoiler



He only has his pupil and


Lornae



Spoiler



, I have you and my two apprentices.  He's not going to be able to get past all of us, even if he does here of it.  The only thing I'm worried about is the witches from Zayob.  If they recognize that this place is awakening, they'll come in greater numbers than we can counter.  We must have control of the site before then, and that means no more interference.  That rockfall caused that party yesterday serious injury, and they will not be eager to come deeper inside.  A few more like that and the town will close down this side of the mountain, just like I wanted from the beginning.  We have to move quickly,


" replies the second, deeper voice.


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 21, 2004)

Sanje whispers, "They speak of seeking something, or some place. Lornae was hired by Javdak to stop those seeking it; to ensure that he would be the first to find it. Their words indicate that they have already reached this thing or place first, but they lack a password or similar to take advantage of that which they have found. They seem to have caused the rockfall, and hope to get this area closed off from excavation by those who lead in Hardak. Furthermore, they debate scaring Lornae back to Javdak and town, and whether it would be successful in pursuing their aims."

"Also," he whispers, "They say something else. They say that this place is awakening. Of this, they fear intervention by the witches of Zayob - the verrik enclave."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

At the front of the group Scinathar motions for quiet again from Sanje but nods slightly indicating that these are the ones causing the caveins.  With it's hands it tries to let the others know that they should attack now.  It does so by holding it's hand up palm out to the group, then puts it's two hands together as if holding a sword which it then brings down towards the light.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

Grathis listens to Sanje's whispering.  At Scianthar's hand gestures, he prepares for a signal to charge.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

Galen nods, starting his _rune of armor_ on himself. He then digs up one of the sacks of magical sand he has and readies it for use.

*OoC:* That's a spell-completion item of _mudball_


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

Connor looked at all of the others become prepared and got ready himself.  He planned on invoking a _Compelling command_, to fall prone.  He waited for the others to attack, then he would enter the area and invoke the command.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 23, 2004)

Mochor furrows his brow at his charge's motions, then sees the others readying themselves and clenches his fists, preparing to charge into melee.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

With everyone ready for it's signal, Scinathar hesitates for a moment waiting to see if those in the light offer any more information.  It is already obvious that they are the enemies here and given a little bit more time, Scinathar will motion for the others to charge forward.  Just before it is time, Scinathar remembers to check on the number of opponents using it's innate gifts (sense the unseen and detect magic).  It will then signal the number of opponents followed by the charge signal - pointing it's index finger straight up in the air then bringing it down and forward.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Scinathar, by your best estimate, there seem to only be two enemies, one for each voice.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

Then Scinathar, motions for the others to attack. Dropping it's finger forward and moving to rise. Though pretinence takes precidence and it will wait until a few of the others have charged forwards.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*In the next cavern, around the bend, is a tall, strong-looking mojh with flatly metallic scales.  It wears elegant chainmail and bears a fine scimitar by its side, and a backpack on its back.  Next to it is a dark-haired loresong faen man wearing light leather armor and wrist sheaths, a sack at his feet.  It holds a metal rod, the end of which is giving off the twilight glow.  The chamber is thirty feet long roughly, and about twenty across with perhaps a seven foot high ceiling.  Another passageway opposite the one you came out of seems to be the only exit.  Both look extremely surprised at your arrival.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

"Try to take them alive!" cries Scinathar as he motions the others forward whilst drawing, loading and firing his crossbow.  He will target the mojh over the faen, but will fire at which ever target is easier to hit.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2004)

Galen throws the sack, invoking the magics contained within. He aims the _mudball_ at the faen, hoping the temporary blindness will give them the time needed to subdue the mojh.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 26, 2004)

Mochor rushes forward, heading for the Mojh and aiming for subduing strikes.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 6/7; Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

Connor was definitely nervous, this being his first combat (that he was involved in).  At first he thought it would be a great adventure, but as the adreneline and fear welled up in him, Connor suddenly felt very differently.

He just wanted it over.  To that end, Connor invoked _Compelling Command_, targeting the mojh.

OOC: 5 0ths, 3 1st remain


----------



## WizWrm (Apr 27, 2004)

Drawing his sword and bringing his shield to bear, Sanje leaps around the corner and moves to attack the faen. If it's already down by the time he gets there, he won't attack.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 27, 2004)

Grathis charges into the room with the others, leading the way if necessary.  He will attack with his morningstar whichever target is closest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

*Mochor dashes forward to strike the mojh, but it leaps aside at the last moment, the oathsworn's fist gliding past its flesh.  Grathis charges the mojh, as it seems to be the bigger threat, and swings his morning star, crunching down on the scaly flesh, leaving behind a pulpy wound.  The mojh shouts at this, hissing in pain.*

*Sanje moves in to attack the faen, swinging his bastard sword and brining the faen down in one viscious blow.  He drops to the floor, bleeding sluggishly.  The mojh takes the opportunity to run out the opposite corridor, moving with surprising quickness.  Scinathar targets the fleeing mojh with its crossbow, but it flies wide.  Lornae lets another little bolt fly with a cry of glee, striking the mojh between the shoulder blades and bringing a trickle of blood with it.*

*Galen, seeing his target down, aims his _mudball_ instead at the mojh.  The mojh had been peeking over its shoulder at its attackers and got a face full of mud, but continues to stumble down the passageway.  Connor cries for the mojh to stop, putting the force of his magic behind it, but the mojh continues to run, disappearing into the darkness.*

[OOC -
Initiative:
Mochor 23
Grathis 20
Sanje 19
Mojh 16
Scinathar 15
Lornae 10, with a higher Dex
Galen 10
Connor 3
Faen 3, with lower Dex]


----------



## Jaik (Apr 30, 2004)

Mochor races after the fleeing Mojh, hoping to bring it down swiftly.

OOC: Subdual damage


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2004)

Galen goes over the faen, seeing if its wounds need binding. If they do, he proceeds to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

If Grathis can draw and hurl a javelin before the mojh is out of sight/range, he will do so.  If not, he will continue pursuit with morningstar in hand.


----------



## WizWrm (May 2, 2004)

Sanje's deep voice booms out, "Get the mojh, Galen. I will keep the faen from dying; I am slower than you in armor and possess nothing of range." Having said this, he kneels down to stabilize the faen at his feet (Heal +5).


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje's deep voice booms out, "Get the mojh, Galen. I will keep the faen from dying; I am slower than you in armor and possess nothing of range."




"Allow me to help, Sanje," Connor offered.  He moved to the faun and invoked a transfer wound cantrip (dropping the level by one and only transferring 1 hp).  Connor allowed Sanje to do his healing work (having no skill in the arts himself).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

*Grathis and Mochor hurtle toward the darkness where the mojh ran, morningstar and fists at the ready.  As they run, they hear a sudden rumbling, and both throw themselves backwards to avoid the worst of a fall of rocks that cascades from the ceiling, blocking the passage.*

*Between Connor spells and Galen and Sanje's tending, the faen stops bleeding.  While he looks deathly pale, he shouldn't die on you yet.  All those still in the cavern hear a deep rumbling, and a cascade of dust pours from the passage.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2004)

"That doesn't sound good", Galen says as they hear the rumbling. He gets up and runs down to passage to see what exactly has happened.


----------



## WizWrm (May 2, 2004)

Sanje stands and jogs over to the rockfall. He prods it with his sword, checking to ensure that it isn't an illusion.


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2004)

Grathis curses loudly as he gets up and brushes himself off.  He turns to Mochor, making sure the litorian is also okay.

"I'm really starting to dislike caves," he says.

He watches as Sanje pokes at the rocks, the heat of embarassment already creeping up when he realizes that he may have been duped by an illusion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

*The rocks indeed seem very solid, though perhaps they could be shifted out of the way with an hour or two's work.*


----------



## Jaik (May 4, 2004)

Mochor eyes the rubble distastefully.  _Oh, for the open plains and a sunny sky..._ The Litorian turns to regard the Faen that has been captured.  "Perhaps this one knows something that could aid us..."


----------



## WizWrm (May 4, 2004)

Sanje shrugs. "Shall we take him outside, then? The half-giants would certainly be interested in finding their tormentor, and from the sound of the conversation, Javdak would be similarly interested in speaking to this faen."


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje shrugs. "Shall we take him outside, then? The half-giants would certainly be interested in finding their tormentor, and from the sound of the conversation, Javdak would be similarly interested in speaking to this faen."




"That doesn't sound like a bad idea, Sanje," Connor replied.  "Especially if this way has been cut off for the moment.  Perhaps we can get some equipment in town to stabilize the tunnel.  I would hate to dig our way in only to have it collapse and not be able to get out again."

"I wonder if there is another way in?" Connor thought aloud.  "No one would intentionally blockade themselves in a cave with a rockslide without another way out, would they?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

Scinathar is annoyed that they had been tricked again by that lowly mojh.  There must be some thing interesting that it wished to hide, no creature would barricade itself further in a cavern unless there were something down there.  Hearing Connor though, perhaps there is another way out. This spryte may have knowledge to that end. "I think that we should explore a little more around here to see if there is another way beyond this cave-in from down here.  If a few minutes search yeild nothing then yes I agree that we can turn the little-non-mojh over to those he hurt provided we get the information that we need from him."


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Connor said:
			
		

> "I wonder if there is another way in?" Connor thought aloud. "No one would intentionally blockade themselves in a cave with a rockslide without another way out, would they?"




"If it could magick itself a cave-in, why couldn't he magick himself out of it?" Grathis asks.  "It might just be hoping we'd lose interest rather than try to dig through after."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*You all carefully search around the cave-in, looking for a way around it.  You don't find one, but Connor notices a hole that could have come from a pounded-in piton at the very edge of the ceiling where it meets the brake, as well as one of those hooks you saw near the earlier cave-in sight.  It seems as if this one was set in place, engineered like the first one.*

*If you head out to the first group, it seems that they've not been idle while you've explored.  They've shifted a fair amount of rock, and built a small stable passage.  Voes is coming out of it as you come down the other passage, and he has a look of disgust on his face.  Aa-Ma'ray and Aa-Namay are shaking their heads as he speaks, they both look angry and annoyed.  Telof isn't anywhere to be seen at the moment.*

*When you approach, Voes speaks up.*

"I managed to get back there, and there's not a blessed thing.  It dead-ends after a long and winding passage, and I checked the walls pretty thoroughly.  What did you find... and who's that?!" he says, his interest going up when he sees the faen.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Replying to Voes, Scinithar states, "We found him and a mojh discussing our recent troubles behind an illusory wall.  Listening carefully we discovered that the two of them were working to hide something that they had found in the cavern.  They were behind the cave in.  The mojh escaped causing another cave in to cover it's tracks.  We have subdued this little non-mojh for the moment and will be questioning him as soon as he wakes. We thought you might be interested to meet the one whom has caused you much hardship."


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

Grathis looks at Aa-Ma'ray and Aa-Namay.  "How much of this area have you had a chance to explore?  Did you find any other caves, by any chance...even if they appeared as dead ends?"

(if they have found other caves)
"I think we should check them out, and quick.  Might have other illusions covering their escape routes."

(if they have not found other caves)
"I think at least some of us should check the surrounding area for other caves.  I'd hate to let that slippery guy off so easily."


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2004)

"I'll check for other passages", Galen says and proceeds to do just that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

*Aa-Namay curses visciously in Giant when she hears Scinathar's story, and glares at the faen with undisguised hatred.*

"When the little slip awakens, he will have much to answer for," she says in a low, tight voice.

"You must show us where this second rock fall happened," her sister says, slowly standing upright.  Aa-Ma'ray has regained much of her color in the hours since you left her.  "It did not take us too long to shift this load, and I have no desire to let the author of my tragedy have a chance to escape.  Voes and Telof could go to Hardak with what information we have, just in case something goes wrong."



			
				Grathis said:
			
		

> "How much of this area have you had a chance to explore? Did you find any other caves, by any chance...even if they appeared as dead ends?"



  *Voes is the one that answers your question, as it is clear from the hole the made through the rubble could never accomadate one of the giant's frames.*

"I saw two dead ends, but didn't think to test them any farther," he says, looking at the sibeccai curiously.



			
				Grathis said:
			
		

> "I think we should check them out, and quick. Might have other illusions covering their escape routes."



  "Sure thing, I wasn't even thinking of looking for illusions, let's go," Voes says, and squirms through the small hole.  Grathis has to squeeze carefully through, and almost dislodges some of the stones.  Voes has to help ease him through the hole so that he doesn't collapse him.  Holding a sunrod high, he proceeds down the narrow twisted corridor.  

*Galen returns the way the party came and goes to look for additional passages around the rockfall and in the adjoining cavern.  You thoroughly search the walls, and encounter one thing of note.  The "endless" well of darkness in the second corridor, the one between Lornae's cavern and the one with the illusionary rock fall, has a current of wind running through it that is very strong.  So strong that perhaps even someone could step into it and fall up, rather than down.  It may be that there are other entrances further up, or down, the well-like shaft.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2004)

Galen returns to the others.
"There seems to be a wind chute, possibly strong enough to use the updraft to raise up.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

"I think we all will have questions for this little non-mojh when he wakes.  For now I can show you this cave in. I would like to catch up with the mojh who has been causing all of this." Scinathar says just as Galen returns. "Ah yes I had seen that chute previously, though I didnt really want to be the one to take the first step.  Our giant friends here would like to have a look at the cave in, shall we?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

"Yes, let's," says Aa-Namay, and gets up to follow the party.  Her sister follows, but calls for Telof, who was guarding the front entrance.  She tells him to watch for Grathis and Voes, and then both giantesses go with Scinathar, Mochor, Galen, Sanje, and Connor.  If you wish to leave the unconscious faen here, or if anyone wants to stay here with Telof and wait for Grathis and Voes, feel free.

*Showing the giants to the cave-in, they examine it and both nod in unison.*

"Yes, I think we can shift this.  It shouldn't take us more than an hour or two to make a stable passage.  Care to lend a hand?" they ask, and then begin to carefully shift the rocks out of the way.  Lornae continues to cling to Connor's shoulder, watching everything with wide eyes.

"Little faen... I remember the little faen now.  Yes... he wasn't part of the mojhy-mojh's band, no he wasn't.  He was helping red-stick man, Javdak, yes he was, he was helping me trick the mojh, yes he was yes...  But the mojh tricked you, sealed himself in with rocks, didn't want you to follow, see what he's found..." she whispers into Connor's ear, her voice in a strange sing-song.  

~~~~

*Grathis, you carefully scour the passageways and caverns with Voes, taking careful stock of all the walls, and looking carefully for any illusionary passages.  After two hours of careful searching you come to the irksome conclusion that there is not a blessed thing in these passages.


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2004)

Galen does his best in helping the giants.


----------



## Jaik (May 13, 2004)

Knowing that theire foes use illusions, Mochor is doubly on guard during the digging.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Scinathar joins in the digging, hoping that they can get through it quickly to find this errant mojh and it's discoveries.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

*The party dives into the digging with a will, helping the giant women with moving the stones as their direct.  Both seem to have a knack for making a stable tunnel out of unstable rock, and in under two hours there is a passage big enough for for even Mochor to squeeze through.  Though the oathsworn was on guard the entire time, no danger materialized whilst they were digging.  Assuming the party decides to wait for Galen, after his fruitless search of the other cave-in, the party can enter this new passage together.  The faen hasn't awoken yet, and the giants' party will stay behind to prevent an ambush, as well as to keep an eye on their "guest."*

*Carefully squeezing through the little tunnel, you pop out into a long corridor.  If you have light, you can see that it stretches on for a ways.  About a hundred feet along you come to a break in the wall, leading to another passage, though the original one stretched out in front of you.  About twenty feet beyond that break, which seems natural, is another break which seems to have been made by someone hammering into the passage from the other side, using mining tools.  Indeed a pick can be seen lying on the ground even from here.  And yet much further up the passage takes an abrupt left turn, obscuring what might be ahead.  The wind that whistles through the mined passage obscures most other sounds.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"I think we should check around that corner up ahead, just to make sure there isn't anything dangerous. However I believe that we should be heading down that more natural passage.  Signs of wind have dominated the more occult findings and that wind makes an awful racket to be completely natural." Scinathar says.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

Lornae said:
			
		

> "Little faen... I remember the little faen now.  Yes... he wasn't part of the mojhy-mojh's band, no he wasn't.  He was helping red-stick man, Javdak, yes he was, he was helping me trick the mojh, yes he was yes...  But the mojh tricked you, sealed himself in with rocks, didn't want you to follow, see what he's found..." she whispers into Connor's ear, her voice in a strange sing-song.




"Do you know what he found, Lornae?" Connor asked.  He updated his companions on what Lornae told him as he watches the work on the cave-in.  Now that a danger is known, Connor let the others carry the lead on dealing with the mohj and others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

"The place Javdak wanted to find.  Place for witches, place for witches, but Primat couldn't get away, couldn't tell Javdak, Kithmenshen-mojh kept him close he did, oh yes he did... bad mojhy-mojh..." Lornae says, singing softly.


----------



## WizWrm (May 13, 2004)

Sanje says. "So it has been that we have abducted Javdak's other employee. Primat is the faen, and Kithmenshen is the mojh? I suppose that Javdak will be pleased that we have extracted Primat, then."

"Shall we explore further, or return to Javdak at this time?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 13, 2004)

After scouring the walls with Voes for illusions, Grathis finally gives up.  

"I think we've felt this place over pretty thoroughly," he says.  "Let's head back to the others and report in."

They catch up with the others just as they are near to completely their tunnel.  

"Well, we checked those passages completely - feeling just about every foot of it.  No illusions...not unless they are able to feel like rock and keep your hands from going through.  How are things coming along here?"

Grathis will follow through the new tunnel once it's ready.


----------



## Jaik (May 14, 2004)

"This group seems overly fond of tripwires and cave-ins.  I suggest we proceed slowly and carefully."


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

"Our friends will keep an eye on the faun and for other trouble," Connor said.  "The place of witches sounds important.  I agree with Mochor, we should stay aware of traps.  Who of us is the best to watch for them?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

"Right then lets keep going." Scinathar says as it heads towards the end of the corridor to double check that there is nothing that way before returning to the natural wind-blow cave. It will keep close to Mochor, valuing the oathsworn's protection.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*There seems to be nothing sneaking up behind the party, so you all proceed into the passage.  You wanted to check out behind the bend first, so you bypass first the natural cave, and then the man-made break, though not without caution and careful listening and searching.  At the man-made break you can see that obviously someone was hammering through to get to this passage for a while.  There are shoring posts and other signs of careful digging in what you can see of the man-made passage.  A well-used mining pick lies in the rubble where the man-made passage breaks into this one, and an unlit lantern lies just inside the passage.*

*You can see the carvings of wind, snowflakes, and pine trees lining the carved ceiling of this passageway you walk in.  Walking toward the bend, Mochor hears some faint voices, though the rush of the wind obscures the exact words.  You all would note that there seems to be no other source of light than your own, even around the corner, so perhaps now would be a good time to douse your light.*

*Scinathar, you can see that the carvings above your head glow very faintly with magic and seem to be getting slighty stronger the deeper you go into the mountain.*


----------



## Jaik (May 15, 2004)

Mochor will motion the others so silence.  "I hear voices ahead.  I could advance but most likely not understand the voices.  Who can accompany me stealthily?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Lornae pipes up, her eyes wide and luminous.*

"I'm very sneaky, very stealthy, you wouldn't have found me if the mojhy-mojh couldn't see my magic, no you wouldn't, I will come with you," she says, and with that vanishes from view.  Mochor, you feel a faint brush of something by your cheek, "I'm here," Lornae whispers in your ear, "Let's go."

*Moving quietly up the passage, leaving your light sources behind, you use the walls themselves to guide you around the sharp bend.  As you draw closer to the source of the voices, you see a faint bluish glow, like the kind that Primat had.  It is enough for both the litortian and the faen to see their quarry clearly.*

*Before them the passage opens up to a wide, paved court, all of the walls covered with the most elaborate carvings you've seen yet.  The court is about fifty feet wide and rises to a dome almost fifty feet high.  An enormous pair of stone doors fill the entire wall in front of you with the largest carvings yet.  Above them, near the curve of the dome, is writing in a strange slanted form in a language that neither of you can read.*

*Before the doors is the steely-skinned mojh who is in intense conversation with a young woman and man.  The woman shifts her weight on the balls of her feet and holds herself with tightly-controlled muscular strength.  A scimitar is sheathed at her side, and a banded wooden sheild lies at her feet.  She wears a studded leather jack and has a backpack on.  Her brown hair is tied in a tight ponytail and her eyes are pale and intense.*  

*The man is utterly unremarkable, average in height and weight, medium-length hair of dull brown and brown eyes in an average face.  He wears a chain shirt and has a longsword sheathed at his side.  Two light hammers are stuck in his belt, and a heavy pick is strapped to the backpack on his back.  The mojh has a pack at his feet and is carrying a greatsword in one hand, and a shimmering suit of armor formed of light encases his body.  Even though you are closer, you can't understand the language that they're speaking in, though its clear from the gestures of the mojh that it is agitated.*


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

Connor watched with interest as Lornae faded from view.  He waited with the others on what she and Mochor found.

While he waited he thought about the spryte some.  It was a possible outcome for himself one day - he didn't think so right now because he didn't want to slow down his learning of the arts.  

Connor shook his head and tried to remain ready to help.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Scinathar waits beside Connor, also very eager to hear what the two scouts find.  It readies itself and draws his crossbow, loading it in case a battle ensues.  While it doesnt trust that little non-mojh, Mochor is with her and can keep things under control.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*Mochor returns, padding silently around the corner.  Connor gives a small gaps of surprise when he feels something land on his shoulder, but a soft giggle tells him it's Lornae.*

"There is a large cavern ahead, well-carved with some writing above the large doors on one wall.  The mojh is there, and he seems to have healed himself.  He is with a woman and a man, both armed and armored, and they are in discussion about something, and seem upset," the oathsworn says softly, "All seem ready to do battle."


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "There is a large cavern ahead, well-carved with some writing above the large doors on one wall.  The mojh is there, and he seems to have healed himself.  He is with a woman and a man, both armed and armored, and they are in discussion about something, and seem upset," the oathsworn says softly, "All seem ready to do battle."




"Are they upset with each other, or with our coming?" Connor asked quietly.  He looked to where Lornae was, or where he thought she was, "Were there any others?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

"They just seemed upset, I could not understand what they were saying.  The mojh did not seem to be directing his anger at them, but was angry all the same," Mochor reports.

"I only saw the three little nasty ones he saw, trying to take what's not theirs.  They want to get in and they can't," Lornae giggles softly.


----------



## WizWrm (May 19, 2004)

"This mojh, Kithmenshen," says Sanje, "I feel his death." He stares straight ahead, and his eyes suddenly become vacant. To any familiar with verrik, it seems as though he has momentarily shut off his sense of sight, and possibly his other senses as well. "I do not know when this thing will transpire, but whether we fight them or not, I feel that it is inevitable, now."

As though a switch had been turned, Sanje snaps out of it. He glances to the floor before looking to the other party members. "What shall we do? If they are speaking Draconic, this is a language that I understand, and I could watch them for a while, though I can make no assurances about the ability of my feet to stay silent. Or, we could simply fight them and speak later, when we have forced them into a more accommodating position." Sanje's deep voice shows no hint of humor, and he seems confident of the group's ability to win the potential battle.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

"I am with you on your later suggestion Sanje, fight now ask questions later.  We have already established that this mojh is our enemy." Scinathar says matter-of-factly.


----------



## Jaik (May 20, 2004)

"If we are to attack, we should marshall all of our resources.  The three fairly drip with weapons and seem accustomed to their use."


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

"I agree," Grathis whispers.  "Attack first, use our advantage of surprise, then sort matters out."

He readies his morningstar and shield, nodding to the others that he is ready if everyone is in agreement.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 7/7 AC: 13*

"I depend on all of your advice for the martial areas.  If you think we should attack, let’s do it,” Connor replied. “I’ll do what I can.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

OOC - Please tell me any preparations or tactics you guys are doing before you enter.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

"Those of us with ranged weapons should fire first then let the melee types charge forward. Perhaps we should concentrate our fire on the mohj first so he cant slip through our fingers again." Scinathar offers.


----------



## WizWrm (May 21, 2004)

Sanje draws his sword and unslings his shield, placing them in his right and left hands, respectively. He nods and says, "When we come into sight of them, Grathis, Connor, Galen, and Scinathar will open with the first volley, while Mochor and I charge in immediately after. Those four of you who are in possession of ranged weapons, seek to position yourselves in front of any exits after your first attack. Cast preparation magic and select your targets now; we will enter immediately after. Stay on the outside of any turns in the path on our way there; they may hear the noise of us moving and try to quickly set an ambush. Is there anything else that is needing of thought?"


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Connor listened diligently, nodding his head as he did.  When he reached for a weapon, he realized that he had no missile weapon on him.  Connor  added, "Only _Mudballs_ for me, probably three of them."

OOC: Spells remaining 0th: 5, 1st: 3


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2004)

"For those with magical skill, I can hand out a sack of sand that duplicates the effects of a _mudball_ spell when infused with a little magic. I can also command them to lay on the floor, which might be useful."
Galen incantates his Rune of Armor on himself.


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

Grathis nods at Sanje's suggested tactics.  He hooks his morningstar on his belt and draws a javelin from the sling across his back.

"Perhaps we should focus the physical attacks on the mojh and the spells on the others," Grathis suggests.  "At least initially."


----------



## Jaik (May 22, 2004)

"The human male appears extremel;y bland, but his large assortment of weapons shows that he is either fickle and foolish or very dangerous.  nevertheless, the naked competence of the female seems paramount to me.  I shall engage her at the start."  Mochor tilts his head side to side, rolling his shoulders and slightly shaking his arms, loosening his joints in preparation for the melee to come.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Prepared, the party dashes around the corner.  The three look very startled, and then angry as the party unleashes their assualts.  Lornae fires one of her annoying little bolts, and this time it actually hits someone who is not in the party.  It pierces the cracks between the mojh's arcane armor and lodges in his shoulder.*

*Galen takes out a small handfull of sand, that quickly becomes a ball of mud as he hurls it through the air.  It plasters itself against the face of the man, and you can see blood tricking down behind the mud.  Connor tries to throw an identical spell at the woman, but she adroitly dodges it.*

*Scinathar tries to put his crossbow bolt through the mojh, but it scraps off his armor.  On the other hand Grathis takes out one of his javelins, pulls his arm back, and lets it go with a mighty heave.  It sails through the air like a bird, and suddenly slams right into the stomach of the mojh.  It gasps for air, and quickly wrenches the weapon out of it.  The woman begins to move in front of the mojh, as the man begins to scrape the mud away from his eyes.*

[Initiative:
Lornae - 24
Connor and Galen - 13
Bad Guys - 12* (next round)
Sanje - 11
Scinathar - 10
Mochor - 6
Grathis - 4
Lornae hits the mojh for 1 point of damage, Connor rolls a 3 (natural 1) and misses, Galen his the man with 16, does 4 points of damage, and blinds him, Sanje waits, Scinathar hits an 8 and misses, Mochor waits, Grathis hits a 21 and does 8 points of damage, wounding the mojh badly.  Surprise round now over.]


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Connor - Init: 13; AC: 13; HP: 7/7; Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

_'Don't aim - throw,'_ Connor reminded himself.  _'Need to relax and throw, not think this is a life and death situation.'_

OOC: Same spell, hopefully better effect.


----------



## WizWrm (May 22, 2004)

*Sanje - Init: 11; AC: 17; HP: 12/12; +4 bastard sword (1d10+4, 19-20/x2)*

Sanje charges the mojh, his sword held high, slashing at it with a powerful overhead blow.

Not factored into above stats: +2 attack, -2 AC for charge. If the woman moves in the way, Sanje will attempt to overrun her.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2004)

Galen throws his last (I think it's his last) magical sack at the woman, hoping to blind her as well.


----------



## Jaik (May 23, 2004)

Mochor charges the woman, trying to end the fight quickly.


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Grathis snarls in pleasure as he sees his javelin hit the mark.  He is less pleased when the mojh pulls it back out.

Grathis draws his morningstar and moves toward the mojh.

(ooc - he will focus on trying to position himself to attack next round, but also to cut off at least one exit from easy use.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Scinathar curses it's luck and draws another bolt to load into the crossbow.  It will take aim at which ever opponent looks easiest to hit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

*Lornae fires another little bolt into the mojh, and it strikes home in the mojh's leg.  Connor's second mudball goes flying over the woman's head, much to his dismay, joined by Galen's a moment later.  Both mudballs splat on the floor behind the others.  The man is still blinded, but the woman charges Grathis with a scream of pure fury.*

"You killed him!  You killed him!" she screams, her scimitar held high.  She slashes it down in a devistating blow dangerously near Grathis' neck.  

*The mojh sprinkles something on the ground, and points to the pick on the man's pack.  It begins to move on its own accord and floats over near the mojh.  However, it does not avail him as Sanje charges inward, bastard sword held high, and slashes across the mojh's stomach.  Bleeding badly, both the mojh and the pick fall to the ground, still.*

*Scinathar targets the man, him being much easier to hit, and the bolt goes right through his chest.  The man drops with a strangled moan and hits the floor hard.  Mochor turns to the woman that is furiously slashing at Grathis and attempts to hit her, but her armor is well made and she is focusing all her attention on the enemy in front of her.*

*Grathis grabs his morningstar and tries to ward off the furiously angry woman in front of him, crashing his morning star through her sheild arm and into her chest, shattering both.  The woman gasps in pain, and glances over her shoulder.  She sees the mojh lying on the floor, and the man too, and staggers back a few paces, her ruined arm and shield danging at her side.  Her scimitar is up in a guard position, but she is bleedly badly, swaying on her feet, and has tears pouring down her face.*

"No..." she whispers.  

[Lornae hits a 21 for 4 points of damage.  Connor and Galen both hit a 10 and miss.  The man is still blinded.  The woman charges and hits Grathis with a 20, dealing 8 points of damage.  The mojh animates the pick.  Sanje hits a 21 for 6 points of damage, dropping the mojh.  Scinathar hits a 14 and does 6 points of damage, dropping the man.  Mochor does a flurry of blows on the woman, but gets a 2 and a 10, missing twice.  Grathis hits a 17 for 11 points of damage, and the woman is the only one standing, and she looks badly hurt.]


----------



## Rybaer (May 24, 2004)

Grathis howls in pain at the blow dealt him, but forces it aside to strike his own devastating blow back.  When she staggers away, severely wounded, Grathis is able to realize that she is the last standing.  Somehow, he controls himself from pressing a potentially final blow against her.

He raises his morningstar threateningly.  In a voice that is more snarl than speech, he orders her to "Yield!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

*The woman breathes in and out of her teeth, struggling against pain and a rising tide of emotions.  With a cry of pain, she drops to her knees and lets her sword go.*


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Connor - Init: 13; AC: 13; HP: 7/7; Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

Connor, sensing that combat is at an end - for the moment - moved over to the two that had fallen.  He prepared to transfer a small amount of wounds from each of them to stabilize them.  He didn't have much healing skill (well, none really), but he was prepared to try and help.

"I assume we would like to question them?" Connor asked.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2004)

"We will definately want to question them," Galen says. He goes to help Connor stabilize their wounded adversaries.


----------



## WizWrm (May 25, 2004)

"Very well," says Sanje, his deep voice echoing throughout the cavern, "We shall staunch their wounds, but do not forget what it is that I said about the mojh." He turns to the sobbing woman, "We have killed no one. Your grief is unneeded."

Sanje contributes, if necessary, to the stabilization of the fallen pair. Once this is completed, he begins to wander around the chamber, taking a closer look at everything. After a couple minutes he turns around to face the woman again. "You may start. Tell us everything you can about your expedition here, your rivalry with Javdak, why you've been attempting murder with the rockfalls, and about this place itself, for this is what we have gathered about your purpose here."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

While the others are deciding what to do with the prisoners and the bleeders, Scinathar will take a look around the room.  It pays special attention to any exits from the room as well as any further markings.  It will also give the room a check with it's enhanced vision (detect magic).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Connor and Galen quickly stabilizes the man and the mojh, though both are quite hurt and it will be some time before they've recovered enough to speak.  The woman keeps glancing over at the mojh, tears standing out in her eyes, despair on her face.*

*At Sanje's words she draws a ragged breath.*

"You all nearly killed him!  Why should I tell you anything?" she says in a ragged voice, a hint of defiance in her eyes.  She's obviously a strong woman, but she's also apparently lost something very dear to her.  

*Scinathar, this entire chamber shows traces of magic, preservation magic you think.  But the doors make you wince and turn your face away.  Their power is quite intense, as well as obviously ancient.*

*Sanje, one thing you would notice is that the writing above the door is formal Verrik script.  It says, 



Spoiler



"Deepstorm aids only the land."


*

[OOC - Anyone else who reads Verrik can highlight that sentence as well.]


----------



## WizWrm (May 25, 2004)

Sanje reads aloud, in Verrik, the writing on the wall, "



Spoiler



Deepstorm aids only the land.


" Switching to Common, he says, "That means, 'Deepstorm aids only the land.' I do not know the significance of that phrase."

Edited to account for events.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Sanje, as you read the phrase aloud in Verrik, there is a great crack, and the mighty stone doors begin to open.  Everyone is still clear of them, so then gently thud into place.  They lead into the mountain... you thought.  Through the doors you can see light, like winter sunlight coming through the clouds.  A small snowstorm is raging in there, and a thick snowpack in on the ground.  Also, you can see what appears to be a grove of pines in the center of this place.*

*The woman gasps at this and takes it in, her eyes wide with wonder.*


----------



## WizWrm (May 25, 2004)

"I see that it has self-evident significance," Sanje says, his deep voice hushed as he gazes through the doors. "A witching site, indeed. How shall we proceed?"

He turns to the woman. "This is the magic we both seem to seek, and so our fight may be put aside. _He_," Sanje says, putting an emphasis on 'he,' as if to question the pronoun used for the mojh, "tried to kill our giant compatriots, so the score has now been leveled, and of these encounters, none have died, nor need to die. He can be healed." Sanje, however, has a strange look on his face as he says this. "Please, tell us what you know. We hold no ill will toward you, only toward the things you have done, and this matter has been resolved. We can aid each other."

Diplomacy +5


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2004)

"We have been greeted with too much violence to try diplomacy as the first measure. However, so far no-one has died. And if I can help it, nobody will."


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 5/7 AC: 13*

*Connor, having stabilized both of their opponents with wound transfer cantrips, stood gaping at the view he was given.  His jaw hung open as his mind tried to come to grips with what he was seeing.*

"Whoa . . . "  he said.


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Grathis tries to staunch his own wound while the others go about stabilizing the others.  He feels woozey, but doesn't quite feel on the verge of passing out yet.

When the doors open, he clenches his morningstar a bit tighter.  He peers into the snowscape to see if there are any threats aside from the weather.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 5/7 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Grathis said:
			
		

> Grathis tries to staunch his own wound while the others go about stabilizing the others.




Once Connor got over his amazement, he moved to Grathis and said, "Sorry, Grathis, I didn't realize you'd been hit.  Let me see if I can help."

OOC: Transfer Wounds


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

Scinathar echoes Connors amazement, standing there with it's jaw open. Shaking it's head a bit, Scinathar begins to walk towards the witching site, drawn by the sheer magnitude of power welling forth from it. It fails to take note of anything now but the wind and snow and trees.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Grathis, Connor comes up and takes part of your pain into himself, and the pain slowly starts to fade.*

*Sanje, the woman is looking into the snowstorm with an expression of awe on her face.  She didn't even seem to hear your or Galen's questions.*

*Grathis, aside from the snow itself, nothing else is moving in the strange place.*

[OOC - Grathis heals 5 points of damage, Connor takes 2 in subdual.]


----------



## WizWrm (May 26, 2004)

Sanje shrugs uncharacteristically and approaches Scinathar. He places one hand on the enraptured mojh's shoulder and says, "Be cautious. We know little of the truth of this place."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2004)

Scinathar doesnt seem to notice Sanje until his hand comes to rest on the mojh's shoulder.  He turns a bit to the dark man and says, "But come look at the splendor of the place, the magic is palpable here you can feel it and see it." With that Scinathar continues to head into the room.


----------



## Jaik (May 27, 2004)

Seeing the woman's obvious distress, Mochor falters.  He thought he had chosen the proper side, but now is not so sure.  Sopmething in her plight calls to his honor.  His reverie is broken when his charge begins to walk to the doors.  Quickly, Mochor goes to the Mojh's side.

(OOC: Sorry about the posting gap, had a business trip.)


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Once Connor got over his amazement, he moved to Grathis and said, "Sorry, Grathis, I didn't realize you'd been hit.  Let me see if I can help."




"Heh.  Guess the blood just blends in with my fur," he says with a toothy grin.  "Thanks for the healing...feels much better."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

*The group slowly heads into the snowstorm.  The snow indeed seems to be perfectly normal snow, aside from the fact that it is falling inside of a mountain.  The room seems to be perfectly round, and nearly a hundred feet across, and the same amount high.  Above, a light shines through a thin layer of clouds, exactly like the weak, white light of the sun on a winter's day.  You can see two more doors over to your right, and equal distance appart from each other, appearing exactly like the doors you just came through, save the fact that they are closed.*

*If you press forward through the swirling snow and freezing temperatures, you can reach the thick grove of pines.  As you go into it, the air inside the grove is perfectly still, and a light snow falls in perfect curtains.  In the exact center of the grove is a carved pedestal of white marble, on top of which is a large, clear glass bowl full of water.  Lying across the bowl, so that their centers cross at the middle of the bowl, are three swords.  One seems to be naturally formed out of wood.  One seems to be formed out of swirlings air and vapor.  And the last seems to be made from ice.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2004)

*OoC:* Knowledge (Magic) +7 on these? And Galen's Sensitive feat?


----------



## WizWrm (May 27, 2004)

Sanje glances over his shoulder to see if the woman has been following. Turning back to the swords, he says, "These remind me of that which can be created by witches, and their appearances seem to match the elements around us, and the symbols we saw earlier."

Does Knowledge (cosmology) +6 help at all?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Galen can sense the immense presense of magic all about him.  As he looks at the blades, he realizes something very strange.  These are witchblades, manifestations that witches can create with their power.  But they always disappear when out of the witch's hand.*

*Sanje, your studies of the heavens give you nothing to compare to in this strange place.*


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*

Connor felt as though he was out of his depths, but remembers that he was hired for this very reason.  He tried to remember all that he had learned in his studies - and if anything helped at the moment.

OOC: Knowledge (Cosmology) +6; (Dangerous beasts) +7;(Geography +7); (History) +7; (Magic) +9; or Spellcraft +9.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

*Scinathar walks almost in a trance to the center of the grove.  It is drawn to the shimmering blade of ice sitting on top of the glass bowl.  It stops, admiring the perfect nature of the sword. _Surely this and the other blades here must be the definition of arcane power_, it thinks.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*The woman is trailing slowly behind the party, cradling her broken and shattered arm.  When she sees the three swords on the pedastal, she gasps in amazement.*

*Connor, this is a witchery site of immense and ancient power, and it must have been dorment for dozens if not hundreds of years.  There are only the faintest wisps of tales about a witchery site in this part of the world, so it must have passed out of the memories of the living a very long time ago.  You would also think that because of the inscription above the door, and the nature of this place, that this site was meant to aid the natural world in some way.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2004)

"I wonder... doesn't a witch's blade disappear when it loses contact with the witch? Why are these three still here?"
Galen steps closer to the blades, eyeing them. Then, slowly, he extends his hand for the blade of swirling winds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

*Scinathar and Galen reach for the blades of ice and wind simultaneously, scaled and and pale flesh closing over their hilts.  Galen feels a great rush of wind come up from under his feet, seeming to blow through him, his hair blowing straight up.  Those of you watching can see that a ghost of the wind blade seems to merge into his body.  Scinathar feels an immense rush of cold, as if it had plunged into an icy river.  Yet even with the cold, it feels no pain, only the great power of the blizzard and the ice storm.  The others can see a ghost of the ice blade seeming to merge into his body, as icicles form and hang from his hands.*


----------



## WizWrm (May 29, 2004)

Sanje's eyes widen. "That was perhaps not a wise idea. Nevertheless, it has been done. Shall we examine this place further, or return to Javdak and report what we have seen? If so, does someone wish to take the third blade?" He shows no interest in doing so himself.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2004)

*OoC:* Is the wind still blowing around Galen, or did it stop?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

*After a moment both the wind and the sensation of cold die down, but within both Galen and Scinathar, neither seem to entirely stop.*


----------



## Jaik (May 30, 2004)

Entranced by the wonder of this indoor wilderness, Mochor is slow to notice Scinathar reaching for the ice blade.  Too late, Mochor lunges to stop the Mojh from grasping the sword.  He freezes in shock, then relaxes tentatively as Scinathar appears to be unharmed.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*

"This place seems ancient, and heavy with power," Connor said.  "I don't remember anything in my studies about a site such as this in this area, so it must have been dormant for quite a while.  From the inscription and the way this place is, I'm thinking it was meant to aid the natural world in some way."

Throughout connor's entire speech his paced with his head down, deep in thought.  When he looked up again, two blades were missing and Scinathar and Galen look different briefly.

"What just happened?" Connor said, then quickly added, "and, are you alright?  Hey, where did the blades go?"

Connor leaned closer to look at the final blade remaining, and will ggrab it unless stopped by one of his companions.


----------



## WizWrm (May 30, 2004)

"'Deepstorm aids only the land,' might be a warning, then, that only the natural world can truly benefit from this place's power."

OOC: They're still holding the blades, unless I'm mistaken. It was just an image of the blade that merged with them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

*Only a ghost of the blades has merged with Galen and Scinathar, the actual blades are still resting on the bowl.  However a faint breeze seems to be blowing around Galen, and Scinathar's scales seem to have a slick, shiny coating on them.*

*When Connor grabs the blade made of wood, he seems to feel as if vines are embracing him gently.  The scent of the forest fills his nostrils, and the rest of you see a faint ghost the wooden blade merge into him.  Now with three people holding the blades, Connor, Scinathar, and Galen can see, briefly, a picture in their minds.  They see the surrounding land, as if flying like a bird above it.  Some places seem to bleed, places where they can see experimental mines punching into the sides of the earth, and other places seem to glow greenly; the ruins outside the cave, and several miles further away, a strange complex made with the same kind of architecture as Deepstorm.  The vision lasts for only an instant, and then you are seeing out of your own eyes again.*


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2004)

"That was... interesting..." Galen says, winded (sorry, couldn't resist the pun).
He relinguishes his hold of the sword, taking a step back.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*

Connor is somewhat taken aback by what happened to him.  He has always been in studies and not been one of the outdoors - until recently.

"I wonder if anyone has discovered the other place?" Connor pondered aloud.  "I mean, this one has been lost for so long.  And that other stuff . . . the mines. . . ."


----------



## WizWrm (May 31, 2004)

Sanje asks, "Of what do you speak?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

*As the blade of ice melds with Scinathar, his (



Spoiler



I just cant keep up this 'it' thing.


) eyes swim with the power of the blizzard, his heart leaps as it is taken on a whirlwind ride.  He can feel the power of the winter flow through his veins and watches in fascination as it coalesces into crystals from his fingertips.  Still oblivious to everyone else, he doesnt realize that Galen has picked up the Wind sword, too subsumed in his own minture snowglobe.*

*That is until Connor picks up the Green sword.  Drawn together and up beyond the Deepstorm out across the land, the three of them moving where ever the power of this witchery site takes them.  At the sight of the earth bleeding from mining attempts Scinathar begins to cry, icicles forming beneath each of his eyes.  He had heard greenbonds and the like speak of the earth being alive, the Green they had called it.  But until now he had not know the power the earth held.  This Green was all around and while incredibly powerful it could be hurt too.  The last moments of the shared vision, those depicting the other complex, shook him the most.*

*Coming out of the trance, still covered in a sheen of cold yet completely unaffected by even the low temperatures around them, Scinathar turns to the other two, "We are meant to go there.  I can feel it in my heart.  Something in both of these complexes is threatened by the digging and we must find out what that is."

*As Sanje and the others filter into view, Scinathar was almost embarrased that he had been drawn away from his friends, drawn by visions of power.  He hesitates a moment, trying to reclaim his senses, before speaking.*

"The other place, as Connor mentioned, is like this one.  We three have been taken on a vision journey, guided by the Green, shown the injuries inflicted upon it.  Mines dug into the ground bleed the Green, causing harm to the world around us.  Near here we were shown another place like this Deepstorm. Or atleast it is built similarily.  We can lead you all to that place, for we must travel there, I can feel it!"


----------



## WizWrm (May 31, 2004)

"I am feel that first we ought to report our findings to Javdak," says Sanje. "What we overheard from those we fought suggested he knew of this place; it would be wise to be well-armed in knowledge before seeking this place out. Let us take the swords, and go?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

Grathis watches as his three companions grasp the different swords.  The effect is clearly magical, which makes him just a little bit nervous.

"I wonder why these _others_ were so intent upon finding this place," Grathis says with a glance at the injured woman.  "It seems as little more than a magical oddity to me.  Of what value is snow in a mountain?"

Grathis' instincts tell him there is much more to this place.  His question is intended more to see if he can fish more information out of the others, as he is quite certain that they understand magic far better than he.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

Scinathar answers Grathis' question, "Deepstorm is a witchery site, it augments the powers of witches, particularily those of the wind, cold or green types.  I'm not sure exactly how to take advantage of it.  But the three of us might be able to find a few things out.  I imagine though that the others were searching for such power."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*

"I believe we should search this area for any more information, items, or areas, then take our leave of it and report to Javdak," Connor offered.  The blade felt strange in his hands, a sense of power and awareness of the land he hadn't had before.

"We should take the woman, and the others with us when we go," Connor continued.  "I think maybe we should offer to have the giants and other continue with us as well.  They have provided us with much assistance in guarding those we have captured, and watching over us as we rested."

Connor returned his gaze to Lornae and asked, "So what do you think of all this?"  Connor hoped to determine what she knew and if her alliances were still with the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

*The woman looks over at the three of you, tears running down her cheeks.  Quietly, she begins to speak.*

"Kithmenshen... he wanted to find this place.  He was a witch, and he felt that he had the right to claim it, as he had discovered writings about it first.  But he didn't want Javdek to know, Javdek would misuse it...  Oram and I were Kithmenshen's students, and we admired him so much...  I... we both wanted to be mojh, and... Kithmenshen said if we helped him find and get into Deepstorm he would sponsor us to his conclave... _And you killed him and I will never be able to get in there on my own!_" she says, first in a whisper, and then the last in a shriek.  She throws herself ineffectually at Sanje, her fist beating on his chest, crying like her heart is broken.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 5, 2004)

Mochor stares at the stony floor, the woman's sobbing stabbing into his heart like a knife.  He understands what it means to have a great goal for your life, a center around which you organize everything.  He can only imagine what it would be like to lose that focus.  

"We must make this right."


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*

"Is she saying that Javdak is not to be trusted?" Connor asked.


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 6, 2004)

Sanje steps back from the sobbing woman. "I will not deny responsibility, but you speak as if you could not become a mojh without him. I do not understand your desire for this thing, but it can be achieved through other avenues." He glances pointedly towards Scinathar. "Perhaps it may be able to help you. We would wish that you shall help us, however. Why did Kithmenshen believe that Javdak would misuse this place, and how could it be misused?"

While he speaks, Sanje looks around at the others to gauge their reactions to the woman's outburst. He himself seems more resolute than regretful about the mojh's death.

Diplomacy +5 (I discovered, when I was leveling up, that I had added the wrong ability modifier. I fixed it and invested another skill rank, so the number didn't change. Hopefully that won't cause any problems.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

With the cool clean flow of ice through his body, Scinathar adds, "But this Mojh, Kithshemen, you named it?  It was responsible for collapsing the tunnels causing killing or injuring indiscriminately.  It placed this spryte there as well to trick and taunt people who tried to come here.  That does not sound like it was just protecting the Deepstorm, but more like it wanted to horde all the power and use it all itself."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

*The woman is silent for a moment, taking in Scinathar's words, and then looks up at the group.*

"If he did want the power for himself, it was only because he deserved it.  He worked himself to the bone to find out about it and to figure out where it was!  And if a few people got a little hurt, it was all for the greater purpose of finding this place and using the power properly.  Javdak would have just studied the place, Kithmenshen wanted to _use_ it," she says defiantly.  

*However, you realize that the woman is not that old, and her words have a faint ring of... something to them.  It's as if the words are not her own, as if she's reciting something from a book, or another person's ideas.*

_"I think she's crazy in the head."_ Lornae says in a whisper, with a tone of absolute surity in Connor's ear.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2004)

"So how long did you spend in memorizing that?" Galen asks, amused.


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 1 HP: 3/7 AC: 13*



			
				Lornae said:
			
		

> _"I think she's crazy in the head."_ Lornae says in a whisper, with a tone of absolute surity in Connor's ear.




Connor nodded in agreement even as he tried to place her words, using _Canny Effort_ to assist his memory.  He didn't really appreciate the philosophy of hurting or killing others for the greater good.  That just didn't seem right.  Connor wondered if the woman had been charmed or under the effects of some other compulsion - like a suggestion or something.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

"Sounds a little funny to me.  What would this benevolent Kithshemen have _used_ this place for anyways.  I'm thinking that something this powerful deserves to be studied before someone just went ahead and used it." Scinathar offers, knowing that it is slightly hypocritical as Galen, Connor and itself have already used it to some extent.  Actually what further use could we get from it, perhaps an idea that requires more thought.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "So how long did you spend in memorizing that?" Galen asks, amused.



  *The woman glares at you, her eyes tearstained.*

"Kithmenshen was a _teacher_, and he taught me well," she says carefully to Galen.  



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Sounds a little funny to me. What would this benevolent Kithshemen have used this place for anyways. I'm thinking that something this powerful deserves to be studied before someone just went ahead and used it."



  "It had some kind of power over the land.  Kithmenshen wanted to use it to learn about the witches that once lived here.  He said they could control the weather for hundreds of miles, and he wanted to be able to duplicate it; for crops and traveling and such," she says, lifting her head and meeting Scinathar's eyes squarely.

*Connor, the words don't sound terribly familiar except as a type; the type of person who sees their own view as right and convinces everyone else of it... or else.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Oh and how exactly did it plan to accomplish that?" Scinathar says sceptically, now a little more intrigued by the possible powers of this place the mojh tries to lead her a little into revealing more of what she had been taught.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

"Kithmenshen said it would only make sense to another witch.  But he did say that Deepstorm would let you see the 'energies of the land,' and that eventually one could learn to weild them by force of will," the woman says to Scinathar.


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 21, 2004)

Sanje says, "That might be your visions, then."


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 5/7 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

"Seems to me this Kithmenshen was very good at making his opinions felt and believed by everyone else," Connor commented.  Connor looked to the other two who had touched the blades and asked, "Seeing the energies of the land seems familiar though, you agree?"

"I haven't heard anything that would make me think that we shouldn't report back to Javdak what we found," Connor continued. "It's what we agreed to do and we should see it through."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2004)

Galen nods at Connor, "Indeed."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

"Yes those energies do sound familiar.  I think we may not want to reveal the visions to Javdak though.  To me they were quite the personal experience, shared with the two of you only.  I dont think that they should go beyond this group." Scinathar says, keenly aware that others are in the room listening to the mojh's suspicions.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 22, 2004)

All this talk of witch power and magic is beyond Grathis, and of little real interest.

"I agree with Connor," he says, breaking his silence.  "Our first obligation is to our employer.  Let us see what Javdak has to say on these matters."


----------



## Jaik (Jun 22, 2004)

Mochor seems about to speak, then is silent for a moment.  Finally, "I believe we must report this place to Javdak.  I have misgivings about doing so, but it is what we agreed to do and we must live up to our promises.  Of course, it only seems fair that we inform the sisters of this place, as they and their group have been helpful in coming this far..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 5/7 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +0, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

"That all sounds fine to me," Connor said. "If there is nothing else here, we should head out."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

*Heading out of Deepstorm, the woman turns to the group and speaks softly.*

"My name is Sharla."

*As you exit the witching site and head back toward the entrance, Sanje lingers just enough to put a dagger through Kithmenshen's heart, confirming his death.  No one else seems to notice.*

*As you emerge into the sunlight again, the giant sisters greet you.*

"What passed in there?  And who's this?" Aa-Maray asks.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

Connor smiled in greeting to Aa-Maray and her sister, "This is Sharla, one of those who sought to bring us harm in the race to uncover items within the dig.  The others we found have been dealt with . . . as for what we found . . . well, we found some items, but we will need to return to the town to get the items identified."

"Would you be interested in accompanying us to the town?" Connor asked. Being quite sincere, he added, "I think that we've worked well together and I would like to continue . . . but of course, you may have your own matters to attend to."

"I would like for you to accompany us as well, Lornae,"  Connor added in Sylvan, "I've valued to insight and opinions so far, and we seem to make a good team."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2004)

"We might also want to get the two from down there, cold cavern floor isn't the best for recovering from wouds."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

*Aa-Namay's eyes flare with anger as she hears Connor's words about Sharla, and Aa-Ma'ray show an echo of matching fury.*

"Where is your master little girl, we have a reckoning with him," Aa-Namay demands.  

*Voes' eyes go wide, and he starts to step back from the sisters.  Telof shows up a second later to see what the commotion is about, then his eyes narrows as Voes whispers in his ear.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

"The mojh was left below in the caverns.  It has been dealt with and will no longer trouble you or anyone else around here." Scinathar says, apreciating the sisters' anger, as he too felt justified in removing the threat of Kithmenshen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

"Where is its body?  I want to make sure it's dead.  And did you find out why it was doing this?" Aa-Namay asks.

*Sharla looks down at her feet and doesn't speak.  Voes looks at everyone else in the back and gives a jerk of his head to come over to him.  Those that do, Voes speaks to them thusly.*

"I agree with you, we really need to get back.  Aa-Ma'ray isn't nearly healed as well as she should, but she can be very stubborn at times.  And as much as I hate to say it, even if you did find something interesting back there, don't tell them too much or we won't be able to pry them out of here with a crowbar," the faen whispers.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

Aa-Namay said:
			
		

> "Where is its body?  I want to make sure it's dead.  And did you find out why it was doing this?"




"That's why we need to head back to town and speak with Javdak," Connor replied, answering only one of the questions.  "He may have more insight into why the mohj was there."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

"Fine, go ahead.  Where's its body?  I want to see that first.  I want to be sure it's dead," Aa-Namay says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2004)

"Come we can bring the mojh and it's cohort out of the darkness down there.  Not that they deserve a proper burial."  Scinathar says, turning to lead them back into the mountain.  The mojh signals to Mochor and then wispers in his ear, "I do not know if they should be allowed to see the Deepstorm but they are being very insistent.  Watch them closely while they are down there and try to alert some of the others if things look like they might turn."  Shooting a glance back at the human who had insulted him earlier, Scinathar has not forgotten.


----------



## WizWrm (Jul 5, 2004)

Sanje shakes his head. "I will retrieve the body of the mojh, and the other, while you wait," he says, gesturing to indicate everyone. If there are no objections, he will proceed into the mountain and do as he said. He is strong enough [I think] to carry the still-living man and drag Kithmenshen's corpse, though he will be careful not to damage either of them.


----------



## Jaik (Jul 5, 2004)

"I think I should go with Sanje while you wait.  This group have already caused us two cave-ins and may have left more surprises for us to find.  Best not to risk all of us."


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

"Fine, the three of you go to recover the bodies.  I and the others will wait here for your return," Connor added.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

Joined by Mochor and Sanje, Scinathar returns underground to the Deepstorm.  The mojh feels a great connection with the place, seeing it as a lense through which magic might be understood.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Outside of Deepstorm, Sanje, Scinathar, and Mochor retrieve the corpse of the mojh and the unconscious body of the man and take them out to the giant sisters.  When Aa-Namay finally feels the cold flesh under her fingers, much of her anger seems to flow out of her.*

"I thank you for that.  Come, we can throw the trash to the crows and question the man when he wakes," she says, shouldering her pack.  The others in her party follow suit, Telof's eyes following Scinathar for a while, then seeming to ignore him.

*Unless anyone objects (and Sharla will let out a strangled moan), Aa-Namay will toss Kithmenshen's body over one of the cliffs to rot, and then lead the party back into town.  At the gates, the guards will question the party about the man's body, but blithe explanations of a bump to the head can eventually deflect the guard's concerns.*

*Back at the Eloquent Minotaur, it seems like months since you left, but it was only a couple of days.  Javdak is not in the common room at the moment however, and the place seems to be buzzing with conversation tonight.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2004)

"We should arrange a burial of some kind. No matter the person, a grave is earned."
Galen says as Aa-Namay expresses her desire to throw Kithmenshen off a cliff.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

When back at the Eloquent Minotaur, Grathis gets the feeling that he is getting more than his fair share of looks from the crowd.  He rubs a hand through the fur under his chin and realizes that it is matted with a considerable amount of dried blood - both his own and others'.  His clothing is likewise damaged and soiled.

"Excuse me," he says to the others.  "I think I should clean up just a bit before we meet with Javdak."

Grathis seeks out a bath with soap and will give a couple coins to a servant to fetch him a new shirt.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

On the disposal of the body, Connor added, "Perhaps there is someone in town who might want the body . . . and a proper burial would be a good idea. If we wrap him up and bring him along, we can dispose of the body in town, otherwise we can bury him here."

. . . .

At the tavern, Connor listened to what he could. But, not seeing Javdak around, he looked to the others and asked, "Do you think we should get cleaned up and such first or try and find him right away?  And idea what the commotion is about?"

Connor checked to see if Lornae was still on his shoulder.


----------



## WizWrm (Jul 13, 2004)

Sanje agrees with the others about the body, saying, "Indeed. The proper ceremony must be observed."

Back at the inn, he says, "Very well. Those of you with blood-spattered clothing should get clean; meanwhile I shall inquire with the bartender about the location of Javdak."

Having said this, Sanje stands and approaches the bar. "Greetings. I am Sanje, and I am seeking my group's employer, Javdak. He's a tall verrik scholar, slightly overweight, and walks with a cane. Do you know if he has passed through here recently, or where he might be?"


----------



## Jaik (Jul 14, 2004)

(At the cliffside)
Mochor makes no objection to throwing the Mojh's body off a cliff.  Among his own people, it is the custom to be returned to the open elements, re-entering the cycle of the earth and sky.  He does a small chanting ceremony to ensure the deceased enters the cycle and does not linger to bother those still breathing.

(At the Inn)
Mochor quickly survey's himself, belatedly realizing that blood from one's enemy is not considered a badge of honor outside of his native plains.  Luckily, as he fights only with his fists and has received no major wounds, he and his clothing remain unsoiled.  Comforted, he returns to watching for danger to his charge.  

_I have lost focus recently.  I must remain vigilant, always vigilant._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*The protesting party members are able to convince the giant sisters to bury the body instead of throwing it over the cliff, though they leave that to the party, not wanting to soil their own hands any further with him.  It's getting on toward dusk as you finally get back to the Eloquent Minotaur.*

*Lornae, still on Connor's shoulder looked all around the inn with wide eyes, then flew up to the rafters and started buzzing around like a hyperactive firefly.  Everyone else mostly ignores her.*

*Grathis can arranged a bath quickly enough, though as he goes to the bathhouse he realizes that he's not the only one to be soaking away bruises and injuries, nor the only one to be scrubbing blood out of his clothes.  One human man is helping another out of a blood-smeared tunic, to reveal bandaged and bloodied ribs beneath, while a faen in robes finishes splinting the arm of a spryte woman.*

*To Sanje's question, the old woman who seems to be the innkeeper only has to consider for a moment.*

"Yes, I remember you, and yes, he's here.  He's in his room, and wanted you to come talk to you when you got in.  Care to clean up and eat first though?  You look a fright," she says, starting to ladel cider into a mug.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn: Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Lornae, still on Connor's shoulder looked all around the inn with wide eyes, then flew up to the rafters and started buzzing around like a hyperactive firefly.  Everyone else mostly ignores her.*




Connor smiled at the antics of Lornae, and stayed a few moments watching her flit around the room.  He was tired and looked forward to sleeping in a real bed (at least it was that - it wasn't his own bed, but it wasn't bad either), and perhaps a bath . . . or two.



			
				Innkeeper said:
			
		

> "Yes, I remember you, and yes, he's here.  He's in his room, and wanted you to come talk to you when you got in.  Care to clean up and eat first though?  You look a fright," she says, starting to ladel cider into a mug.




Connor held up his hand and glanced meaningfully at the mug of cider, uncertain to trust his own words at the moment.  With the other hand, he flipped out the coin to purchase a mug for Sanje and one of his own.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 20, 2004)

Grathis is a little surprised to see others in the bath house nursing combat injuries.  He nods noncomittally at anyone who acknowledges his presence, then strips his stained clothing and begins to soak and scrub.

Curiosity getting the better of him, Grathis finally speaks up.  "Looks like you folks have seen a little action."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2004)

"I think I'll join Grathis in getting the dirt of the travel off me."
Without waiting for a response, Galen heads out to do just that.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

Scinathar gets something to eat and drink in the inn first, very hungry form all of the walking.  Not looking to worse for wear having remained out of hand to hand combat, it will later retire to a room to change out of it's travel clothing into something a bit more suitable.  While eating, the mojh will remain quiet prefering a spot out of the way.  Conscious of what the humans in the room might think, Scinathar makes sure it's cloak hood is pulled up and it's tail well hid.


----------



## WizWrm (Jul 20, 2004)

Sanje nods. "Indeed." He quickly downs the cider Connor purchased, then says to Connor, "Let's get cleaned up and come back with the others." He thanks the innkeeper and heads out the door toward the bathhouse.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*The spryte looks up wearily at Grathis and her eyes widen.*

"No more than you.  Was it from a rocks falling on you or you falling on rocks?  Those seem to be the two prevailing causes of, ow! that hurts numbskull! injury around here," she says as the faen babbles apologies for tightening her bandage too much.  

"Falling on rocks, that's my excuse.  Saw gods-know-what in the cavern I was trying to scout, ran out, and fell down half the mountain it seems," the human man says, getting a cloth to clean his injuries.

*When the others start to trickle into the bathhouse, they catch the tail end of the man's explanation as to how he go hurt.  Buckets of soft soap stand around the large troughs of water.  Few actually bother to soak, instead grabbing clothes and soap and just scrubbing themselves down, using other buckets to sluice off, the slatted floor carrying away the waste water and grime.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2004)

Galen throws his garments away and starts by dumping cold water on himself. He then starts scrubbing the dirt off more meticulously. While he knew the rune chant for cleansing, he enjoyed washing himself with cold water, the feeling invigorating.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 22, 2004)

Grathis nods in understanding.  "Yeah, I hear you about the problems with rocks," he says.  "I think most of ours were of the falling onto us variety."

Grathis decides not to mention the rest of their encounters, and hopes that no one recognizes the worst of his injuries as being a large bite.

He notes Galen's arrival.  "The bath is almost worth half our pay," he says with a toothy grin.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 22, 2004)

"Aye," Galen simply says.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Sanje said:
			
		

> "Let's get cleaned up and come back with the others." He thanks the innkeeper and heads out the door toward the bathhouse.




"I'll be there, right after," Connor replied. He took his time with his cider, occasionally keeping an eye on Lornae.  He glanced around the room as he drank - a comfortable bed was what Connor wanted this day, not really a bath.  He was certain he probably needed a bath however.

If he could catch her attention, Connor motioned to Lornae to speak with her.  He wasn't certain if she had coin for the inn or a meal and asked as such, offering a few of the meager coins of his that remained to her if she didn't.  He then informed her that he was going to get a bath and return shortly thereafter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

"What side of the mountain were you on?  I was on the eastern side, and it's mostly falling on rocks over there.  There seems to be more rocks falling on people on the west side, or rather rocks falling where they shouldn't have need to," the human says as he gingerly washes himself.

~~~

*Connor is able to get Lornae's attention, and asks her about money for lodging.*

"I have money, I have coins, and Oo!  Perfume too," she says, holding up a fairly hefty pink leather belt pouch.  It looks like it was sized for a much larger creature; she must have been carrying it in her backpack.  "I'm still clean, so I won't get wet.  You go get wet, I'll get foody, doody, woody, woo!" she says the last in a sing-song as she flitters off to the bar.


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*

*Connor smiled, satisfied that Lornae could handle herself and she had the funds to do so . . . but a little worried, something he couldn't put his finger on.  He briefly considered heading up to speak with Javdak immediately, then decided to head to the bath area to get cleaned up.  He couldn't have his first official-like meeting looking like a faun left in the wild for several days.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Scinathar finishes the meal, then retreats upstairs to change before the meeting with Javdak.  Once finished changing, the mojh notes that his companions have not returned from their bathes yet.  Scinathar decides to take a few moments of introspection for itself and review the events of the day, particularily those in Deepstorm.  Filling itself with the cold fingers of frost that accompany his new found magical ability he meditates on the images gained during his joint vision with the others.  During the meditation he will try to remember any other clues that the vision may have shown them.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

"I think we were more on the northern side of the mountain, actually," Grathis says.  "I didn't see much of the map, though, and I get disoriented in the mountains.  Comes from growing up on the plains, I guess."


----------



## WizWrm (Jul 26, 2004)

Sanje finishes washing himself, then returns to the inn for a fresh set of clothes. He finds a table and sits down, waiting for the others to return.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*After washing and dressing, Sanje sits down and is promptly asked if he wants something to eat.  There's fresh bread, butter, cheese, broth, stewed vegetables, and roasted chicken with spices.*

*A few minutes after he begins eating (or declines the offer), he sees Javdak limping down the stairs.*

~~~

"Eh, hard to tell at any rate if you aren't a native, from what I hear.  These mountains aren't the easiest to navigate in the first place, let alone now with everyone tromping to and fro, and all the crazy things happening," the first man says.

"And I've had about enough crazy things happening," snaps the spryte woman with the broken arm.  "This is more than I signed on for.  I can get easier gold and safer working conditions clearing bandits out of the woods!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2004)

"Crazy things happen, and us crazy people continue to go after those," Galen says as he finishes washing and starts pulling his clothes back on. "There's always somebody who is willing to risk getting crushed by a rock in exchange for a pouch of deuces."


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Galen said:
			
		

> " . . . crushed by a rock in exchange for a pouch of deuces."




*Connor entered the bath area just as Galen was finishing his explanation of something.  Connor smiled and ambled over to an available wash basin.*

"Hey, everyone," Connor said in greeting, "what's this about being crush by a rock for deuces?  That doesn't sound very sporting?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Hey, everyone," Connor said in greeting, "what's this about being crush by a rock for deuces?  That doesn't sound very sporting?"




"Just comparing notes," Grathis says.  "Trying to figure out just why we do this sort of thing.  It seems that being crushed by rock is one of the more popular pasttimes around these parts."  

He vaguely gestures toward the others and their injuries.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"A lot of people are getting pretty tired of all of the accidents, or supposed accidents.  People are saying the place is haunted, and I'm pretty much believing them.  Getting gold isn't worth tumbling down a mountain, and there are some people who just want to give up," the man says, the spryte woman nodding vigorously in agreement.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Scinathar finishes his meditating and changes his traveling outfit before returning to the common room.  Looking across the room he spots Sanje and moves over to his table.*


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 2, 2004)

Sanje gestures, signaling Javdak over. When he arrives at the table, Sanje says, "Greetings; the others are washing up and should return shortly. We certainly found what you're looking for, but I'll wait for Connor to give the whole report, lest I leave something out. Something to eat?"

He nods to greet Scinathar as he arrives.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

"Indeed, I should care for something to eat.  Tell me, what did you find up there?" Javdak says with a bit of a smile.  He signals to a serving girl, and she comes back with hot bread, cheese, and leeks.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "A lot of people are getting pretty tired of all of the accidents, or supposed accidents.  People are saying the place is haunted, and I'm pretty much believing them.  Getting gold isn't worth tumbling down a mountain, and there are some people who just want to give up," the man says, the spryte woman nodding vigorously in agreement.





"Well, I'll have to wait until after my contract is up before I decide what to do next," Grathis says.  "Only been a little roughed up so far.  Not enough to quit just yet."

He dries himself and dresses, then departs with a polite nod to the strangers.  Grathis will head back to the common room in search of food.  When he spots Sanje and Javdek, he will invite himself to their table and offers his greeting to Javdek.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



> " . . . Getting gold isn't worth tumbling down a mountain, and there are some people who just want to give up," the man says, the spryte woman nodding vigorously in agreement.




"I think a left a good deal of the mountain in my wash water," Connor commented.  "Didn't think I was that dirty, hmmm."



			
				Grathis said:
			
		

> "Well, I'll have to wait until after my contract is up before I decide what to do next," Grathis says.  "Only been a little roughed up so far.  Not enough to quit just yet."




As Grathis got ready to leave, Connor quickened his pace to finish.  With regards to those still bathing, Connor hustled off in pursuit of Grathis and a good meal.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 3, 2004)

Mochor returns to the common room and spots his charge and his employer from across the room.  He hastens to the table in time to hear Javdak's question.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

Scinathar joins the table just as Grathis does, pulling up a chair and careful to keep his tail concealed.  He waits for a few moments to hear what has gone on with Sanje and Javdak before offering anything himself.  He does spot Mochor approaching out of the corner of his eye and is glad that the oathsworn is nearby, his presence has become a comfort.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

"Come come now, what did you find?  You stayed up there for two days, you must have found something!" Javdak says, looking both eagar and impatient.


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 9/11 AC: 13*



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> "Come come now, what did you find?  You stayed up there for two days, you must have found something!" Javdak says, looking both eagar and impatient.




When Connor re-entered the common room, he looked around for Lornae, to see if she was safe.  Then, Connor spotted Javdak already downstairs and all thoughts of a nap went right out the door.

Connor wasted no time explaining the adventure in great but hushed detail when he finally arrived at the table.  He tried to leave nothing out and frequently asked the others about their opinions on what happened up there.

" . . . so, then there was this curved passageway and a hole in the ceiling where the air flowed swiftly up," Connor continued.  "Though I think I may have the placement wrong.  Do one of you have a better sense of the layout? . . . "

Before he got to the large room and the events in there, he looked to the other two who grasped blades for approval or input before continuing.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2004)

"I think you got it down as well as I did."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

"Interesting... so these 'accidents' are truly nothing of the sort.  And the mojh was killed... Kithmenshen was its name?  Hmm...  What of the items you found in the ruins?  And did you find anything else in the caverns?  Where was this mojh and his minions lairing?" Javdak says with interest.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn:  Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				JAvdak said:
			
		

> "Interesting... so these 'accidents' are truly nothing of the sort.  And the mojh was killed... Kithmenshen was its name?  Hmm...  What of the items you found in the ruins?  And did you find anything else in the caverns?  Where was this mojh and his minions lairing?" Javdak says with interest.




*Connor took another swig from his mug of ale, looking around the room to collect his thoughts.*

"The accidents were actually planned as far as we can determine, so technically, no, they were not accidents,"  Connor replied.  "As for the mojh, I think that was his name, did you know of him?  As for his lair, nah we didn't find his lair . . . though I suppose Lornae might know where it was at . . . ."

*Connor looked around for Lornae to ask her the question.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Lornae zips down on Connor's shoulder.  Upon seeing Javdak, she gives a squeal of joy and leaps on the surprised verrik to give him a hug.  Then she begins whispering rapidly into his ear.  He nods from time to time, and then suddenly his eyes nearly bug out of his head.*

_"Deepstorm!  You found Deepstorm?"_ he demands in a frantic whisper.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 25, 2004)

Mochor cringes and his shoulders tighten.  He has only enough knowledge of this Deepstorm to realize that it is very valuable, and what is valuable is dangerous.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 9/11 AC: 13*



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> _"Deepstorm!  You found Deepstorm?"_ he demands in a frantic whisper.




*Connor looked slightly shocked at their sponsor's reaction.  Confused for the moment about the signficance of Deepstorm (his brain was still on whether they knew where the mohj's lair was), Connor looked at the others tentatively.*

"Ye-ss-ss?" Connor said, making the three letters into three syllables and a question.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2004)

Grathis watches Javdak's reaction carefully.  Something in the verrik's look is making the roots of his fur prick up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

_Hng. I knew that the morsel would be more trouble, should have finished my snack earlier._ Scinathar thinks to itself. Nodding to Javdak, "Yes we found it, though it did not appear that that was Kishmenshen's lair as it had not been breached yet."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

"Indeed... Did you find any way of getting in?  Any hint as to what lay inside it?," Javdak says excitedly.  "I have been looking for Deepstorm for quite a while, trying various places, I hoped it would be here..."


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 9/11 AC: 13*



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> "Indeed... Did you find any way of getting in?  Any hint as to what lay inside it?," Javdak says excitedly.  "I have been looking for Deepstorm for quite a while, trying various places, I hoped it would be here..."




"Why are you looking for it, Javdak?" Connor asked, feeling some of the responsibility flow through him.  He had been there and experienced . . . something special, something important.  Connor wasn't certain that it would be completely safe to tell him, suddenly and was stalling with the question until he could gather his thoughts.

OOC: Sense Motive +0


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"It has been long for decades, and it was a site of immense power... it would be a crime to let it simply lie there dormant when people could be exploring it and its power.  I am a scholar, I want to know what it does and how it does it, how it was made, who made it, and exactly what it's capable of," Javdak says in a low, passionate voice.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 1, 2004)

Sanje says, "I do not know what it is that this place is capable of. I have seen to understand, however, that three of our number - Connor, Scinathar, and Galen - were altered by their experiences upon finding it. Nor do I know the depths of this place, so I cannot say that we have truly found all there is to be there, but we found a snowstorm within a cave, and in the storm a grove of trees."

He pauses in thought for a moment. "Was finding this place your original purpose for our expedition? Did you foresee the danger we would encounter? Kithmenshen and his allies seemed to be familiar with your exploits, at least; though we have yet to piece together the full story. Perhaps you might tell us?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 9/11 AC: 13*

Connor was very understanding of Javdak's empassioned pleas, which touched the part of him that worked so hard to be a magister.  He didn't seem like a bad person.



			
				Sanje said:
			
		

> "Was finding this place your original purpose for our expedition? Did you foresee the danger we would encounter? Kithmenshen and his allies seemed to be familiar with your exploits, at least; though we have yet to piece together the full story. Perhaps you might tell us?"




"There did seem to be a sense of familiarity now that you mention it,"  Connor agreed.  "I would be interested as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Sanje says, "I do not know what it is that this place is capable of. I have seen to understand, however, that three of our number - Connor, Scinathar, and Galen - were altered by their experiences upon finding it. Nor do I know the depths of this place, so I cannot say that we have truly found all there is to be there, but we found a snowstorm within a cave, and in the storm a grove of trees."
> 
> He pauses in thought for a moment. "Was finding this place your original purpose for our expedition? Did you foresee the danger we would encounter? Kithmenshen and his allies seemed to be familiar with your exploits, at least; though we have yet to piece together the full story. Perhaps you might tell us?"



  *Javdak absorbs the information Sanje puts forth greedily, his eyes darting to Connor, Scinathar, and Galen when Sanje mentions of their "alterations."*

"I had hoped to find it before Kithmenshen, but I did not know that it was willing to do violence to prevent people from reaching it first.  We're academic rivals, it and I, but it appears its thirst for knowledge also includes a thirst for blood..." Javdak says softly.


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn: Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> " . . . We're academic rivals, it and I, but it appears its thirst for knowledge also includes a thirst for blood..." Javdak says softly.




"Well . . . you _were _ academic rivals . . . ." Connor commented.  "So what's the next step?  Do we go looking for lair . . . ."

Connor stopped a moment and looked at the other Galen and Scinathar, " . . . course, there are places we should go as well."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2004)

"Aye... I think I can feel the wind of change over myself. Need to get a move on."
Galen was getting more and more nervous around Javdak, regretting more and more the fact that they had left Kithmensenen in the cave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Well . . . you _were _ academic rivals . . . ." Connor commented.  "So what's the next step?  Do we go looking for lair . . . ."
> 
> Connor stopped a moment and looked at the other Galen and Scinathar, " . . . course, there are places we should go as well."



  "Finding its lair would be excellent.  If it has been truely killed, then I wish to know what else it might have uncovered in its searches.  But first I must see Deepstorm for myself, I have worked a great deal of my life to find it!" Javdak says with passion.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 5, 2004)

Sanje furrows his brow. "This seems an acceptable course of action to me," he says, glancing at the others. "A few of you seem to be holding some objections to this, and I suspect it was a result of the alterations. Please, state it forthright such that all may understand."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2004)

"I think that it is time to show our employer the fruits of our labour.  Deepstorm has indeed been found and as our friend Sanje has stated, the three of us were indeed changed by the experience.  It is a highly personal experience that is difficult to put into words, but suffice it to say the Winter Winds flow through my veins now and we all feel more connected to the forces of nature in the area.  I think that we should all accompany you out to Deepstorm as soon as you are ready for the journey."  Scinathar said.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 6, 2004)

Mochor looks at the Mojh with new respect.  He had expected Scinathar to protect himself and knowledge of his "alterations" given their employer's odd interest.  His honesty gives hope that his protector is also teaching...


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 6, 2004)

"Seems we're going to Deepstorm, then."
Galen leans back in his chair, eyeing Javdak for a moment and then nodding.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2004)

Grathis takes in the conversation largely in silence.  He's wary of both Javdak and, to a lesser extent, his companions who had been 'changed' by Deepstorm.

_Still, no one has given you good reason to be distrustful.  It's just a hire._

"I will continue on as required," he says.  "To its lair, Deepstorm, or otherwise."


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2004)

*Connor - Initiative: +2; AC: 13; HP: 9/11 (2 subdual); Wpn: Staff +1, 1d6-1 20(x2)*



			
				Grathis said:
			
		

> "I will continue on as required," he says.  "To its lair, Deepstorm, or otherwise."




"Either one would be fine with me, though I thing the lair may yield some information that may prove necessary for our travels to deepstorm,"  Connor added.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*With a small smile, Javdak clasps his hands together.*

"Then we will leave at first light, and not a moment later!  Be ready then.  Ah, my other question, you said you were able to find some things of magical nature in the ruins.  May I see them?"


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 13, 2004)

Er, _did_ we bring back anything? Also, what happened to Sharla and the unconscious man? We buried Kithmenshen, but I don't see quite what happened to the other two.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sharla remains quietly in the background, several times obviously restraining herself when the subject of Kithmenshen came up.  The unconscious man was put upstairs in a room with the door locked for safety.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2004)

"Come come now, what did you find?  You said you found some things hidden, buried amongst some ruins?" Javdak asks again, looking just a touch impatient.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2004)

Galen frowns a bit, getting frustrated.
"You want to know what we found? This," Galen says, manifesting his Wind Blade as a longsword so that it points straight at Javdak, "is what we found."
He holds still for a moment, only his sleeve slightly flapping in the breeze created by the blade, and then dismisses the elemental weapon.
"Can we now move on and get going?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 9/11 AC: 13*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Come come now, what did you find?  You said you found some things hidden, buried amongst some ruins?" Javdak asks again, looking just a touch impatient.




"Sorry, Javdak, I'm just trying to absorb all of this . . . you know, a lot has happened over the past few days what with the cave-ins, the wolves, and the tunnels and stuff.  There was even a wind tunnel - though I don't think we actually explored that one,"  Connor replied. "We also discovered a red bowl with a sun motiff and a wooden spoon.  And an agent of yours . . . Primat?"

Last Connor remembered, the faun, Primat, was in the care of the giants.  He didn't remember what happened to him next.

"Before we head out, I plan on sleeping in a real bed and having a meal or two - perhaps in the morning?"  Connor asked.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 21, 2004)

Mochor nervously eyes Galen and Javdak.  Both seemed to be on edge and, at least in Galen's case, could turn violent at any moment.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

Scinathar thinks outloud, "Right right the bowl and the spoon, I had almost forgot about those given the events that have transpired since."  If he still has either of them he will produce them now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Javdak looks at Galen for a moment, and then blinks once.  Turning back to Connor and Scinithar, he takes the bowl and spoon absentmindedly.*

"Primat?  Where is he?" he asks levelly.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

*Connor Loresong*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Primat?  Where is he?" he asks levelly.




"We encountered Primat working with the mohj the first time, the one time where the mohj escaped by dumping an entire tunnel almost on us which temporarily delayed us from following," Connor replied, getting much more of his jovialness back now that he was back in an inn. "He was rendered unconscious and given to a pair of giantesses - very nice and friendly - I think their names are Aa-Ma'ray and Aa-Namay.  They and their companions kept watch over him while we continued the pursuit of Kithmenshen.  When we recovered the nice woman over there,"  Connor said pointing to Sharla, "our hands were full and we came back here to report what we found.  I'm guessing that he is still with them."

"Hey, what was your agent doing working with Kithmenshen, anyway?"  Connor asked surprising himself that he thought to ask.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

"Primat was attempting to find him and see if he was able to determine if Kithmenshen was about to find Deepstorm.  Then he was to tell me.  Apparently he was delayed and did not want to rouse Kithmensen's suspicions by leaving," Javdak says with a small shrug.

"You mean he was a _spy?!_" Sharla exclaims indignently, her face scarlet and her voice angry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

"Yes, foolish child, he was a spy.  And you are a fool to be taken in by Kithmenshen's promises.  It'd sooner see you as its personal slave until you're old and gray that give up that kind of blind loyalty you gave it," Javdak says cruelly. 

"You _bastard!_" Sharla screams, and launches herself at him bare-handed.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2004)

_"Fall to the ground!"_ Galen intones, invoking the power of the _compelling command_ spell at Sharla.


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 27, 2004)

Sanje remains where he is, waiting for Galen's spell to take effect.

"Please. The past is what it is. None of us move forward, nor do we accomplish anything, while we delay the visit to Deepstorm. I am prepared to leave in the morning, and I suggest that all others make a similar state of readiness."

Diplomacy +5


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

Scinathar watches the exchange, moving a bit closer to Mochor.  The mojh remains silent, keenly aware that such outbursts draw attention to the group and to itself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*Sharla abruptly falls to the ground, pushed there by Galen's spell, as some of the patrons look on in amazement.*

"Good, clean use of your talent there son," an older human says to Galen with a wink, as the chagrined and shaking Sharla slowly gets up.  

*Javdak simply nods, and gives Galen a smile.  He nods briskly at Sanje's words.*

"Excellent suggestion.  Rest for all, I've waited this long to see Deepstorm, so I wager I can wait a little longer," the verrik says easily, and turns to start limping upstairs.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Connor Loresong*



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> "Excellent suggestion.  Rest for all, I've waited this long to see Deepstorm, so I wager I can wait a little longer," the verrik says easily, and turns to start limping upstairs.




"Sounds good to me, too," Connor replied happily.  "I can be ready by morning . . . though I was hoping to resupply - not that I can't resupply later, or that I even need to resupply.  I'm good to go . . . I think.  Regardless, morning it is, then.  I suppose we're meeting here then?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Grathis is startled by the Sharla's reaction.  He watches the interchange warily.

As Javdak leaves, Grathis stands as well.  "I'll be ready by morning," he states bluntly.  He will tend to his gear and spend a bit of time in the evening drinking...unless anyone calls upon him to go elsewhere.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 29, 2004)

Galen raises an eyebrow at the old man, but lets the matter slide past until Javdak has left the room. He then goes to get himself an ale and then look for the old man. If he sees him, he'll go over.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2004)

Scinathar nods at the suggestions of their employer.  The mojh promises itself to be on guard tomorrow for any strange signs from Javdak wary of his interest in Deepstorm having become so personally involved in the site.  Scinathar waits until all have retired before raising concerns with Mochor.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

*Connor Loresong*

After getting a confirmation from everyone that they were meeting up in the morning, Connor had another ale or two before retiring for the evening.  Assuming nothing strange happened, he headed back to his room for a well deserved (in his mind anyway) rest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*In the night, the man wakes up (whichever room he's in) with a groan for his aching head.*

"Where am I?  Who... what happened?  Where's Sharla?" he demands, each question growing more shrill by the word.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Bereft of answers, the man begins to struggle in his bond, shouting for Sharla.  His cries bring a pounding on the door.*

"Oram!  What's going on?  Let me in!," Sharla demands from the other side of the door, pounding on it with her fists.  People sleeping might start to notice this commotion...


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Galen raises an eyebrow at the old man, but lets the matter slide past until Javdak has left the room. He then goes to get himself an ale and then look for the old man. If he sees him, he'll go over.



*OoC:* Happened to miss this one?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

The commotion is noticed by Scinathar, who curses loudly in the small room he shares with Mochor.  Waking the oathsworn, he pokes his head out into the hall to see what the racket is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2004)

> Galen raises an eyebrow at the old man, but lets the matter slide past until Javdak has left the room. He then goes to get himself an ale and then look for the old man. If he sees him, he'll go over.



  *Galen finds the old man examining what appears to be a stone tablet, as well as a smooth, egg-shaped stone the color of blood.*

"Hello there youngling.  Something on your mind?" he asks pleasently, not looking up from his work.

~~~

*Later that night, Scinathar pokes his snout out to find Sharla banging on Sanje's door, where the unconscious man has apparently awoken.*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2004)

> "Good, clean use of your talent there son," an older human says to Galen with a wink, as the chagrined and shaking Sharla slowly gets up.



I was going for this guy, but maybe that was just some nice filler, eh?


----------



## Jaik (Oct 24, 2004)

Mochor regains his senses in time to prevent Scinathar from poking his head into unknown danger.  Mochor will himself lead the way.


----------



## WizWrm (Oct 24, 2004)

Sanje opens his eyes. Without moving from his bed, he says, "Kithmenshen has fallen to a flaw in his character, by my hand. My comrades and I have brought you back here, to the Elegant Minotaur in Hardak."

He gets out of bed, walks to the door, and opens it. "Oram is awake, now, yes. What is it that you want? You are free to do as you wish, as long as you do not oppose us."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scinathar follows Mochor out of the door, letting the Oathsworn lead the way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*Orem stares at Sanje without comprehension, and Sharla enters the room and begins to talk to him.  There is a great deal of whispered conversation, which is what Scinathar and Mochor find when they enter Sanje's room.  It's getting a bit crowded in here.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Connor Loresong*

Connor continued his rest in the inn, happily dreaming of being powerful and famous.

OOC: Just wanted to check in, I've been following along.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*After Sharla finishes talking to Orem, the man seems rather shaken, but he's stopped struggling against his bonds.  Sharla offers to place her honor on the line that Orem will not try to run, if they will take off his ropes.  If this is done, Orem is docile for the rest of the night.*

*In the morning, Javdak wakes everyone up early, and practically watches over you as you eat breakfast, obviously impatient to be on his way.  He ignores Orem and Sharla, though he does drop a word to Mochor to "keep an eye on those two ruffians."  Javdak seems only mildly daunted by the half hike, half climb to the cave entrance, though he does need help to get up the more vertical parts of the trail.  He goes slow, but steadily.*

*As you reach the camp of the giant twins, Javdak is huffing and puffing, constantly wiping his head with a handkerchief.  The sisters hail you, their faen captive still unconscious on the ground.*


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2004)

Galen waves back at the giants and then finds himself a rock to lean against, expecting Javdak to wish taking a break before going inside.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"Greetings friends!  Who is this man?" Aa-Ma'ray inquires.  Her color is looking better this morning, and her injury is freshly bandaged.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

*Connor Loresong (11/11)*



			
				Aa-Ma'ray said:
			
		

> "Greetings friends!  Who is this man?" Aa-Ma'ray inquires.




"Hiya Aa-Ma'ray,"  Connor replied.  "You and your sister are looking well.  This man is Javdak . . . he was the sponsor of our recent expedition.  Javdak, this is Aa-Ma'ray . . . her and her sister were of great help in accomplishing our tasks of the past few days.  Plus, they're really nice people too."

*Connor walked up close to Aa-Ma'ray, doing a slight 'doctor' inspection of her and her wounds.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Aa-Ma'ray's gash is still nasty, but no longer life threatening.  It's quite clean, and it's obvious she has been taking care of herself (resting, drinking water).*

"Greetings Javdak," Aa-Namay says holding out a massive hand, while her sister is otherwise engaged with Connor.  "And greetings to you.  You had a spot of trouble, it seems?" Javdak inquires.  With a dark expression on her face, Aa-Namay fills Javdak in on her party's end of the troubles, while the verrik nods sagely.  "Excellent work of my crew to put down that mad dog," Javdak says with finality, speaking of Kithmenshen.  Orem choaks in the back of the party, but Sharla hits him to keep him quiet, her own face pale and angry.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Connor Loresong (11/11)*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Aa-Ma'ray's gash is still nasty, but no longer life threatening.  It's quite clean, and it's obvious she has been taking care of herself (resting, drinking water).*




"You've been taking care of yourself, I see,"  Connor said proudly looking over Aa-Ma'ray's wound.  *If he can further help it, Connor will perform a minor wound transfer (2 for 1) cantrip to speed the process along.*

OOC: how attractive are the giantesses, from Connor's point of view. Would it be appropriate to flirt?  If so, he did somewhat, otherwise the comment above was purely medical in nature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*The giantess is fairly attractive, and she seems pleased and relieved to have Connor tending to her.  The faen's spell closes her wounds a bit further, and she nods in satisfaction.*

"Thank you kindly, Connor, isn't it?" Aa-Ma'ray says.

"Well then, care to show me where you explored the other day?" Javdak says, turning to the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scinathar nods towards the entrance to the mines, "This way Javdak.  We entered here."  Always cautious the mojh makes certain to keep Mochor between the two of them, without making it obvious.


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

*Connor Loresong (10/11)*



			
				Aa-Ma'ray said:
			
		

> "Thank you kindly, Connor, isn't it?" Aa-Ma'ray says.




"Yep, that's me, Connor Loresong, at your service,"  Connor said as he observed the healing his spell had managed.  Connor shrugged and said, "I can do some more healing, but I've got to head back in at the moment.  When I get back out, I should be able to help a lot more."

Connor watched Javdak's reactions as they headed in to the complex.  Connor stayed behind Javdak, closer to the rear of the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Scinathar leads Javdak into the depths of the mountain, passing the chamber where Lornae was the other day, going through the illusionary wall, the remains of the second cave-in, and past the body of Kithmenshen.  Javdak pauses a moment beside the corpse and painfully lowers himself to the ground and touches its shoulder for a moment.*

"You were a worthy rival, but to the victors go the spoils," he says softly.  Oram struggles in Sharla's iron grip, his face full of rage.  Sharla, on the other hand, is crying silently.  Javdak ignores them both, and staggers to his feet again, approaching the doors reverently, and speaks the words above the doorframe.  "Deepstorm aids only the land."

*With a grumble and a groan, the doors begin to ponderously swing open, bringing with them a blast of bitter winter and snow.  Javdak's face is drinking it all in, and he seems spellbound by the unfolding events.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2004)

Before everyone is able to enter, Scinathar moves forward to block Javdak from the moving beyond the doors though not to block his line of sight. "Now that you are here we would like to know what you intend to do with Deepstorm.  It is, as the engraving said, built to aid the land.  It is my intention to see that mission is carried out to the fullest of my abilities.  This witchery site is not to be toyed with or abused, nor left buried and unused."  His voice booms on the howl of the wintery winds whipping through the cavern.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Javdak's hand clenches around his cane at Scinathar's words.*

"I have spent most of my _life_ looking for this place!  One mojh stood in my way for too long, and I will not have the total rise to two!  I desire to use it, to explore it, to _feel_ it, so that I may one day make a site of similar power.  Now, remove yourself from my path!" Javdak thunders, his voice somewhat muted by the winds that seemed to support Scinathar's voice.  Galen and Connor, as well as Scinathar, feel a thrill of alarm run through their veins at Javdak's words, the witchery power running thought them seeming to warn them against something...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

"No, such power as this is not meant to be dissected and studied only to be copied.  Deepstorm is about the land and it is meant to protect and nurture.  The winds seem to agree with me." Scinathar says feeling even more bolstered by the wintery blasts coming from behind him.  

*The mojh is certain now that what Sharla and Oram said was true, that Javdak is not to be allowed near Deepstorm.  Too much thinking let Scinathar lead the other here, too much trust in their employer and not enough in it's own instincts. A small thought of doubt crept into its mind now, what if it was too late, what if here and now they were too weak to stop Javdak having led him directly to Deepstorm.  A cold blast of wind knocked any doubts out of its mind though as the power of the witchery site began coursing through the mojh.*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2004)

Grathis watches the exchange in silence.  Never before has he betrayed an employer.  Similarly, he's never turned on someone with whom he has fought side-by-side.  The implications about control over this site of magical power is beyond his ability to grasp.  He finds Javdak's tone, however, to be quite worrisome.

Grathis lets his hand slide casually toward his sling of javelins.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2004)

Galen frowns, some to Javdak's words, more to the feeling he had. He walks next to Scinathar, speaking as he does.
"I don't think you should be allowed to enter. It seems to me that you seek Deepstorm for the wrong reasons."

Galen doesn't yet change his tone or demeanor threatening, but he is readying for Javdak to go aggressive.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 23, 2004)

Mochor's eyes shift from Scinathar to Javdak.  He had given his word to both...men...but which to serve...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Javdak's face goes still, masklike, and you can tell the old verrik is very angry.*

_"I have worked, sacrificed, and searched for a place like this for over sixty years!  It is the responsibility of those who can truly appreciate a place of power to become its stewards.  I have the will to weild it, to study it, to use it and explore its power.  You do not!  You have not sacrificed nearly everything you had to get here!  I have!  I have given up everything!  Deepstorm was meant for me!  Now STAND ASIDE!"_ Javdak roars.  

*Yet his words of passion are somewhat dimmed by the howling inside Deepstorm.  It is as if Javdak is spitting into the wind, so to speak.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2004)

"I WILL NOT!" Scinathar replies, his voice growing louder seemingly enlarged by the furry of the storm behind him.  "Deepstorm itself disagrees with you!"  Scinathar finishes, firm in his position. A quick look at Mochor, conveys a lot, _If I needed you to stand by me at any time, it would be now my friend._

_[ooc: hope I'm not taking too many liberties with Deepstorm, this is fun ]_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2004)

Galen summons his Blade of the Winds and raises it front of himself in a defensive pose. He glares at Javdak and say, with a level voice, "You... shall not.. pass..."


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Connor Loresong Magister 2 HP: 10/11 AC: 13*

Connor watched the goings on in rapt attention, almost like he was watching a play or performance . . . it was very excited.  Connor's pulse quickened and he felt energy course through him.  He couldn't wait to see what happened next . . . then Galen's words both thrilled him, and made him realize that he was a part of this as well.

Now he had to think about the consequences of what was going on.  He knew that he didn't feel as deeply as did Galen and Scinathar, but he felt a part of Deepstorm just the same.  They were both reasonable beings, and Javdak seemed to be unreasonable, but that was not terribly uncommon in bosses.



			
				Javdak said:
			
		

> Deepstorm was meant for me! Now STAND ASIDE!" Javdak roars.




Those words seemed to galvanize Connor as much as anything.  He didn't think that Deepstorm was meant for just one person, but for all.  Connor realized that he wasn't terribly wise most times . . . he hoped this time was one of them.

He took a couple paces from where he stood to stand with Galen and Scinathar, facing against Javdak.

"What _he _ said," Connor added in a much more subdued voice.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2004)

Grathis continues to watch the interaction with growing concern.  He makes it a point to glare at Javdek, so that any of the others might easily judge where he will side if the issue is forced.


----------



## Jaik (Nov 28, 2004)

"He," pointing at Scinathar, "has touched Deepstorm.  Touched the very heart of it and been changed by it.  It almost seems as though he IS Deepstorm, and Deepstorm is him.  Where it is concerned, Javdak, your words have little sway."

Mochor's face softens.  "I know the burden of a quest.  I know the incredible weight of an oath, of a drive, of having a goal to reach.  Realize that you have reached your goal.  You have sought Deepstorm, and you have found it!  When what you have sought is in your hands, do not clutch it to you greedily and thus crush it.  Treat it with the respect it so obviously deserves."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

*At the others' refusal the back down, Javdak looks for a moment as if he's about to go ballistic.  Then the litorian steps forward with quiet words, words that seem to touch Javdak's reason rather than his rage.  He takes a great breath in, and then exhales slowly, the anger draining from his face.  The winds of Deepstorm seem to slack slightly.  Behind Javdak, the party suddenly sees a group of people coming up the passage.  They are verrik, wearing robes of white, green, or blue.  Around them are auras of power that the other witches in the group immediately recognize.  These are also witches, witches of wood, winter, and wind.*

"Well done, guardians," says a white-haired woman in snow-white robes.  She is the oldest here, and holds up a hand in respect.  Javdak whirls on them, and then sighs, looking resigned.  "It was only yesterday we felt the awakening of Deepstorm, and it has taken us until now to get here.  We are the witches of Zayob, ancestors of Deepstorm.  When it was lost, our conclave remained, but our blood remembered when Deepstorm awoke.  We thank you for guarding it from misuse and over-enthusiasm.  Perhaps this one would prefer to work with us, instead of taking it for himself," she says softly.  However, there is steel underneath the silk of her voice, and it's clear that "working with them" will probably be a way to keep Javdak in line.

"What reward can we offer those that found and protected this place of power?" a younger, black-haired man asks.  His robes are green and brown, and he bears a wooden staff.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2004)

"I would wish to know what this, " Galen indicates his blade and the Deepstorm, "is all about. I know basic stuff about witchery, but this is..."
Galen finds himself without words to describe what he is trying to say.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2004)

Scinathar is at first quite suprised at the appearance of the verrik conclave, having focused all of it's attention on Javdak and the imminent confrontation.  He stands silent for a few moments, listening to the verrik but still concentrating on Javdak's reactions.  As things have cooled off he has a moment to digest what has been said.

"I think what my friend is trying to ask, is that we would like knowledge.  We three have become intimately linked to Deepstorm almost by coincidence, though I would like to think that destiny or some form of fate has brought us here.  But we have no concept of the history of Deepstorm and while we have some inkling of what we are now charged with protecting we would like to know more of what we saw in the visions that Deepstorm granted us.  We would also like to understand more about your position in all of this, more about this Zayob conclave of which you speak."  Scinathar explains.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

"What we know is from our oldest archives.  Those that touch the heart of Deepstorm and have no malice in their hearts for the land, Deepstorm will awaken the powers of witchery within them.  There seem to be few hearts these days that would allow for Deepstorm to be found, so fate, it seems, has brought you here.  Deepstorm was supposed to show those within it places of trouble within the land, and by using the power within it, they could help eliminate the trouble.  There are stories of forests coming alive to choke the lives out of mauraders, of mines closing smoothly in like melted glass, of the earth swallowing up poachers, of endless rain becoming sunshine, and a fine day turning into a blizzard.  The power it contains in enormous... and not meant for experimentation," she says, turning to Javdak with a fierce look in her eye.


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

*Connor Loresong (10/11)*

"Hey, we saw something like that didn't we guys?"  Connor asked.  "I remember seeing a darkness over at . . . uh . . . ummm, you know, over there."

as knowledge as Connor claimed to be, geography and locations were not of a particular interest to him, especially not when compared to the arcane.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2004)

"Yes indeed it is as my friend Connor says, we have seen such sights as you describe.  Our task it would seem is to protect the land. One which I know that I have definitely accepted.  You mentioned reward, any thing you might do to help us in the task set before us.  Is your conclave nearby?  Perhaps if we could use that as a base of operation until the rooms around Deepstorm can be made into living quarters." replies Scinathar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

"Knowledge we will gladly teach you, and quarters we will help you create.  As for this overzealous one... it is only fitting that he pay a pennance for his enthusiasm by helping us at our conclave.  It is only a day's walk away," she says with a nod of her head.  

*The winds of Deepstorm embrace the party and witches of Zahyob, as Javdak's face falls.  The witches will teach those who wish to learn, revealing to them the secrets of witchery, and what little they know of Deepstorm.  Javdak remains with the conclave, serving a pennance in the verrik way, through service.*

*A half-year from the day when Deepstorm was opened, you can return to it, knowledge and power brimming in your heads, to take your rightful places as the stewards of one of the most powerful witchery sites in the Lands of the Diamond Throne.*

~Fin

OOC - I had a blast running through this with you guys.  Excellent roleplaying all around, good thinking your way through this, with a few interesting twists.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2004)

ooc: Thank you very much for having us as players Isida, as always it has been a pleasure gaming with you.  I am glad that I was able to hop on board after this one had begun.  You know with all your AU games finishing I am hoping that someone will start another one up soon (maybe using Mystic Secrets/Grimoire2/AE) hint hint nudge nudge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

OOC - Perhaps AE when it comes out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2004)

Will be looking forward to it (Transcendence too )


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 11, 2004)

My thanks as well for running this game.  It's nice (and rare) to see one of these reach some manner of satisfying conclusion.

Luckily, I'm still in a couple of your other games...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Who knows... maybe you'll all still be alive when the dragons return (AE) and have some adventures then...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the game, Iside, had a blast. Getting to 'do the gandalf' wasn't the best part of the game, but that was great too 
Now to just wait for those darn dragons...


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for a great game, as always, Isida.  Look forward to seeing these guys down the road . . .

Keia


----------

